# Greeky's BingeFree Zone



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

Hello everybody! 

I'm way past due for a change.  So here I am, new avi, new journal, new Greeky.

Probably the biggest thing holding me back from achieving my goals is my binging problem.  So stopping that is now going to be one of my top priorities.

My health is also another priority. You guys probably think I am a hypochondriac by now, constantly looking for a diagnosis to fit my symptoms.  It is quite possible that I am looking in the wrong places.  Maybe I just need more sleep.. maybe I am deficient in a nutrient.  Regardless, I will try not to stress about it anymore as that only compounds the problem.  

I finally got in touch with the psych clinic about therapy today, they will call me back sometime next week.  I will also begin reading books and such on the topic of binging and emotional well being.

I don't intend to post my diet, except maybe for changes, and any bad things I may eat.  Posting what I eat is another stressor and right now I just need to eat clean and healthy foods without worrying about the amounts (as long as they are not excessive)

As for my workouts, we'll see.  I don't want strict rules for this journal, mainly a place to express my feelings and ask questions and get the much-needed support you guys always provide.  

Tomorrow, I am going to weigh, measure, and take pics.  I know it will be embarrassing for me.  In the past two months I have gained 10 or more pounds.  I am highly disappointed and upset with myself for this and I intend to go back to previous methods such as cardio which worked for ME to lose fat in the past.  

I may or may not post my weight measurements and pics tomorrow, but I will definately take them.  

In exactly 11 weeks will be my church's annual Greek Festival.  I am setting this as a goal date because I want to look the best I can, and having an actual goal in mind may help my progress.  (Who knows I may meet a nice Greek guy  ) I aim to achieve 11 binge-free weeks.  I have not decided if I will include cheats.  However, I must make the distinction between controlled cheats and out of control binges. 

I guess I will pretty much make this up as I go.. 
As of right now, I am doing two no carb weeks.  Before you all jump on your soapboxes, I am doing it for the following reasons:
1) Break sugar addiction
2) Get possible and quite likely candida under control
3) Lose a couple quick pounds to regain some confidence. 

By a couple, I literally mean a couple. Anything more will be water and or possibly muscle.  I am however quite unhappy with the amount of muscle I have put on, so this is not a problem for me. 
I will do periodic spit tests to check if levels of candida are going up or down, and then slowly attempt to reintroduce complex carbs..then eventually fruit as well.  

I am going to use active verbs from now on.  One thing I have learned as a communication major is that the language you use to describe something frames the way you view that thing.  For example: I will try to stop binging  VS.  I WILL stop binging. Both of these have very different meanings, I will use the second form from now on.  "Trying" is NOT good enough anymore.  Only DOING! 

I wanted to note my first no carb day is going well.  I invented a new type of eggies, macaroon eggies.  I add some organic unsweetened coconut flakes both in and on top (as well as cocoa and sweetener) It is surprisingly delicious, and using unsweetened coconut flakes adds *minimal* sugar.  It doesnt taste that great alone..so I am not eating it out of the bag! 

This is a very long post..but hey, its MY journal..

GREEKY'S BINGE FREE ZONE WOOHOO! 

Good luck to me


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck ma!  I'm right behind you.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good Luck Greek.  Just getting through life sometimes is a big enough challenge, much less trying to take care of ones body and be in good physical/mental condition.

Since you mentioned you go to Church, I will take it your at least semi-religious, as am I.  One thing that always helps me when I have issues or problems is taking maybe 30 minutes at the beginning of each day and pray/read the Bible/ or just quietly meditate and give my issues to God.  I usually get the day going right doing this and it really helps me, especially during tough times.

I wish you the best and Good Luck.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks camaro, I am like you, semi religious, but I have become too wrapped up in myself lately.  Thanks so much for reminding me to look to God for guidance!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

Viv, I am so glad you finally decided it was time to get serious about your health conditions and try and take better control of it. 
Im in the same process, I know its hard but hunnie it will be soo much more worth it in the long run! 
Best of luck girl, Ill def be following for support!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

I know this has already been said...  

But im here for support too


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2004)

I got this in my email box a few weeks back, and I hung it on my mirror. Good read 



MEMO FROM GOD 


To: YOU 
Date: TODAY 
From: GOD - The Boss! 
Subject: YOURSELF 
Reference: LIFE 


This is God. 

Today I will be handling All of your problems for you. I DO NOT need your help. So, have a nice day. 


I love you.

GOD 


P.S.  And, remember.... 
If life happens to deliver a situation to you that you can not handle, DO NOTattempt to resolve it yourself !! Kindly put it in the SFGTD (something for God to do) box. I will get to it in MY TIME. All situations will be resolved, but in My time, not yours. 


P.S.S. 
Once the matter is placed into the box, do not hold onto it by worrying about it. Instead, focus on all the wonderful things that are present in your life now. 


If you find yourself stuck in traffic; Don't despair. There are people in this world for whom driving is an unheard of privilege. 


Should you have a bad day at work; Think of the man who has been out of work for years. 


Should you despair over a relationship gone bad; Think of the person who has never known what it's like to love and be loved in return. 


Should you grieve the passing of another weekend; Think of the woman in dire straits, working twelve hours a day, seven days a week to feed her children 


Should your car break down, leaving you miles away from assistance; Think of the paraplegic who would love the opportunity to take that walk. 


Should you notice a new gray hair in the mirror; Think of the cancer patient in chemo who wishes she had hair to examine. 


Should you find yourself at a loss and pondering what is life all about, asking what is my purpose? Be thankful. There are those who didn't live long enough to get the opportunity. 


Should you find yourself the victim of other people's bitterness, ignorance, smallness or insecurities; Remember, things could be worse. You could be one of them! 


Should you decide to send this to a friend; Thank you, you may have touched their life in ways you will never know! 


Now, you have a nice day, 
Love, God


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

TY jen don premi and camaro

that memo is SOO cute! I will print it out too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 26, 2004)

oh man time to whore 
just kidding

How are you gbc?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

im ok cat how are you?


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck chicklit, Im here for ya, you know it my twin. I will not comment on the no carb weeks, just pleeeeezzzzzzzze be careful. As for the coconut-im off to get groceries and that is on my list for my nighty night snack! Much success to ya darlin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks sweetie

man.. i am too damn sensitive..somebody makes a little joke and i start crying WTF


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im ok cat how are you?



well its been a hard week but its friday...

im sick
and my body aches all over lol

but besides that im in good spirits


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thanks sweetie
> 
> man.. i am too damn sensitive..somebody makes a little joke and i start crying WTF



WHO DID IT????

ILL BEAT THEIR ACES!!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck babycakes 

it's tough, but its definitely doable. You control your own fate little one, so if its something you really want, then there is nothing that can stop you.

give 'em hell 

p.s. i got the whole "bulking=eating as much as possible thing down", but i'm sure glad i don't have to do the whole dieting thing.....yet


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

*gives cat a massage*

ty flexy that was sweet


----------



## Jodi (Mar 26, 2004)

I really wish you luck but do you realize what 2 weeks of no carbs is going to do to your metabolism, digetstive system and sanity?

It could take you weeks to bring your metabolism back up so that your actually burning fat again.  Your metabolism shuts down and stops burning fat if this is not done properly.  Not worth the pain and torture IMO.

Good luck Greek, I really do wish you the best.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

2 weeks Greeky?   Make sure you have a note pad handy all the time, you might get forgetful.  I'm with Jodi on this one, two weeks is a long time to go no carbs.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 2 weeks Greeky?   Make sure you have a note pad handy all the time, you might get forgetful.  I'm with Jodi on this one, two weeks is a long time to go no carbs.



Me 3.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Jodi Jodie and Don Don..  I will monitor how I'm feeling, as well as do periodic spit tests. Then I will try to slowly reintroduce.  I think brown rice is gluten free. We'll see, I might do only one week. 

Anyway.. I got my pics and stats taken. Walgreens may be able to get you the CD in one hour.. but the quality is soooo much worse ugh! My pics stats and measurements are REALLY embarrassing.  But I will put them up. I want to do them every week, but may more realistically only take pics every two weeks. I need a digital camera.. anybody wanna donate one??

I will also post some older pics that were on the roll, from december and january.  I looked a lot better then


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

*Stats - 3/27/04*

Height 5'6.5" - 5'7"
Weight 158lbs
GOAL IN 11 WEEKS: Get back to 144/145 or at the very least my old 148!

Measurements

Chest 40.75"
Rib Cage 35.5
Waist 31.5"  (EEK!)
Abs at navel 36.5"
Hips 40
Around thighs under butt 40
Thigh 25
Quads (above knee) 18
Calves 14.75
Arms 11.25

PICS  

Here's my fat front


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Greeky..I am jusy worried that after day three  of no carbs you'll wanna pull your hair out.  It's tough going completely no carb.  Just monitor DAILY how you are feeling.  If you feel that it is too much, start introducing things back in.  Promise us that...OK????


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

fat side


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

fat back


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with your pics.  You have a cute shape!  But if your goal is to get down to 148, you shouldn't have a problem doing so.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 27, 2004)

Youre gonna hit Ketosis for sure.  It aint fun. Been there done that.  Will never do it again.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

I promise Jodie, dont worry, I am not trying to be stupid! I will be careful


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Can I have your little legs Greeky????  They have a nice shape!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

they are not little.. and my thighs got sooo fat! I want them to be 22.5" again


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Mine are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY bigger than yours.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

I posted some other pics in my gallery.. I was a little lighter then


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

Viv you are not fat!! stop being so hard on yourself!  
it will take time hun and you will get back to where you want too. 

as for going completly NO carb, thats not needed. you can still incorporate brown or wild rice into your diet if your following a candida detox. also tons of veggies missy. make sure you keep your healthy fats up too.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Jenjen...we need to make a trip to cause her bodily harm if she says anything else negative about herself.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

I agree JodieBolognie!!! 

no more bad talking yourself Viv!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

i totally agree

viv you look hot

you need more close up shots, so we can see your pretty face better


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

lol, u guys r silly.  

thanks for the info jen, I will incorporate rice soon. 
I am not having any nuts or peanut butter.. but I also need to give up dairy (coffee  ) and aspartame (diet soda  )


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

If you were here Id hit you hunny! You look stunning in ALL your picks!!! If my legs were lean like that I sure wouldnt be complaining.


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

Ive givin up diet drinks, and replaced them with water. I actually feel A LOT better. I will have the occasional one from time to time. I usually drink 1 cup of coffee a day. Not everyday.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks jilly

anybody know how i can manage to take pics weekly or bi weekly without a digicam? I'm thinkin my only option is if i can find 12 exposure rolls of film.. i dont wanna fill up 24 pics every 1-2 weeks!

I think posting pics weekly would REALLY help me stay on track..


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, u guys r silly.
> 
> thanks for the info jen, I will incorporate rice soon.
> I am not having any nuts or peanut butter.. but I also need to give up dairy (coffee  ) and aspartame (diet soda  )




welcome hun! anything! 
some nuts are fine. but raw. peanut butter is high fungus and molds. (I know I know it tastes great. lol). 
dairy and coffee and aspartame ALL have to go!! 
get herbal teas and stevia.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

I use stevia, but I most diet stuff has aspartame already in it.  Jillian, in what ways do you feel better? 

Damn manufacturers should all switch to stevia  

In general, nuts are hard to digest, and I don't want to develop an allergy to them, plus I tend to binge on them. So no nuts for me for now!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

you can rotate nuts, only have them every few days. and soak them before eating. easier to digest. 
if you wanted to eat them that is... 

Ive eliminated ALL artificial sweetners, sucralose included, no whey protein powders.. in 2 days I dont feel as fatigued or brain wishy washy farts.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Greeky..I am jusy worried that after day three  of no carbs you'll wanna pull your hair out.  It's tough going completely no carb.


And it also causes binging tendancies


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 27, 2004)

I heard that Jodi.  So very true.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

in your guys opinions, how long can i go without carbs safely? 3-4 days?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

Myself I can go about three days before I start getting goofy.   

Just monitor yourself closely.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

How exactly would I know if its time to reintroduce carbs anyway? 

So far I am doin fine.. and enjoyin the greatly reduced cravings! woohoo!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2004)

If you can't remember things.  With me, I get forgetful.  You'll probably be fine, people do the Adkin's diet all the time, but I am not sure if what you are doing is the same or not.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

I am always forgetful lol!

I am not doing Atkins, I am not eating bacon and that garbage..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> If you can't remember things.  With me, I get forgetful.  You'll probably be fine, people do the Adkin's diet all the time, but I am not sure if what you are doing is the same or not.



even on atkins most people get between 10-60 carbs on avg


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

what about during induction?


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

"Fasts are a popular method of weight control. The trouble wuth fasting programs, is that they too are temp and artifical. Peoploe on fasts have 1 or 2 outlooks: either they are pinishing themselves or they are delighted to be free of food. Those who think of the fast as an ordeal may have a hard time staying away from cheating and feeling guilty about eating. They often quit the program before they reach their goal weight, feeling like failures, and usually gain weight back quickly because of the rebound from total deprivation of food".


----------



## Jill (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Jillian, in what ways do you feel better?


Hon, I've never drank enough water, maybe on 1L or 1.5 a day. Steve has been on me about drinking diet shit. I cut out crystal light, and aim for 5L of water a day. I really dont like it alot, but I just feel better drinking it. Im actually starting to like the goal of filling up my bottle "5X" a day. I dont have that "I wanna snack" feeling, and keeps me full too. I seem to have more energy-I dont know if its the water, or maybe its cause I am happier in general with life?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 27, 2004)

Greek, have you thought about taking carbs only before and after weight training, such as a pre-workout meal and a post workout meal... then cutting carbs to simply fiberous veggies throughout the rest of the day? (Along with some protein and EFA's)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

anybody know about prediabetes and insulin resistance?

I am trying to learn more... when I eat sugar I crash HARD.. and then it drives me to eat more and more.. hence a binge..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmm... my brother is a Diabetic and has been since he was 8 years old. Ive become pretty knowlegable about Diatbetes in general from him... are you concerned that you may be predisposed for Diabetes and these are the warning signs?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 27, 2004)

Viv just hang in there and you will be fine.  I have been on no carbs for 7 days and i feel fine.  the secret to no carbs is this.  inbetween your meals take 2-5 grams glutemine about an hour or so after you eat this i will cut your sugar cravings and keep you mentally focused keep our proten about your body weight b/c too much protein can be converted to sugar and that is what feeds the yeas and just keep the fiber coming in from ground up flax seed oil and sunflower seeds,  cut the fucken sweetners other then stevia the others still get converted to gluclose and this is not what you want.  I want you to goto he sore and stock up on extra virgin cocconut oil, Flaxseed oil, extra virgin olive oil.   in order to be successful on this diet your fat intake has to be increased to make up difference from lacking caloires from the carbs.  try to minimize caffine because that only feeds the yeast as well. Trust me in about a month of getting your self stabilized you can go tell those damn head shrinkers to kiss your ass becuase they are feedng you a bunch of shit becuase all they want is money and put you on drugs to keepyou coming back.  Once you reduce the stress, stabilize your intestinal flora and rid body of over growth o yeast i have a feeling your symptoms will resolve over time.   you just have to be patient and you need to look at the postive out look of improving not only your phyiscal well been but also your mental well being.  THINK BACK when w went shopping that day at the store and bought acidopholis and you were progressing very well.   Examine what you where doing more cardio eating much cleaner and even feelin better about yourself do you see the connection about possible out of balance of your natural flora and how you have regressed....


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 27, 2004)

what you think is diabetes may be the yeasy fermenating giving off alcohol in your blood making you tired ...are you starting to see the connection plus you have been on tons of antibioiotics when younger plus culture has high carb intake to begin with plus all caffine you were drinking for how many years


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

ugh im upset tired hungry and eating peanuts BAD GREEKY


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

day 2 of my new journal and i already binged on peanuts. 

tryin to sort everything out. my reasons were:

tired, hungry, and upset
I will try to get some carbs in tomorrow, as it's better to eat some brown rice than a shitload of peanuts!

wish i could just be happy! I went out and even my fat shirts looked bad on me..it was really upsetting. I didnt feel comfortable, cuz i kept worrying about my rolls/fat showin thru.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2004)

Greeky, I know when we don't like ourselves we want to push ourselves HARD and go to extremes.. In your case it is crazy to go on  so many no carb days, that's what I think! Why did you stop carb cycling? As I remember it, the no carb days were a big reason, cause they made you feel restricted and lead to binges. I might be wrong though. Honey, please try to find a medium way to do this, I think that's how you'll make this happen. Why not eat medium carbs everyday and don't restrict your eating too much. Incorporate cardio if that helps you stay on track  We're all here for you, never forget that 
Oh, and btw, that side pic of your legs is friggin amazing  You have such a great shape on your legs sweetie


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks jenny
ur right thats partially why i stopped carb cycling, but i guess i wanted to kick start my weight loss and also try to stop feedin the yeast in my body.. 

my legs r way too thick IMO


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not very knowledgeable about this feeding yeast thing.. But isn't it more realistic to do one thing at the time.. Maybe aim for binge free first and then try to beat the other problem.. You can't eat carbs when not feeding the yeast?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

only like brown rice.. but i think u r prob right, if i fix binging, ill be happier, and that in and of itself will solve a lot of problems


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Binging is very "emotional" Greeky-its really not at all about food. You need to get to the root of the problem. Restricting basically lead me to binging. Ever since I've givin myself the ok to eat everything in moderation, I havent had the urge to binge-or really eat shitty at all. Thats just me though. Its an all or nothing approach you are taking-which leads to intensive binges. "When you stop dieting and allow yourself to believe that there are no bad foods, you will be able to take the good/bad lables off some of the foods you binge on. WHEN A FOOD LOSES ITS ALLURE, IT DOESNT BECKON AS STRONGLY" These are just some quotes from a book I am reading Hope they help.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

great post JIllybean!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Binging is very "emotional" Greeky-its really not at all about food. You need to get to the root of the problem. Restricting basically lead me to binging. Ever since I've givin myself the ok to eat everything in moderation, I havent had the urge to binge-or really eat shitty at all. Thats just me though. Its an all or nothing approach you are taking-which leads to intensive binges. "When you stop dieting and allow yourself to believe that there are no bad foods, you will be able to take the good/bad lables off some of the foods you binge on. WHEN A FOOD LOSES ITS ALLURE, IT DOESNT BECKON AS STRONGLY" These are just some quotes from a book I am reading Hope they help.



Sounds like youre on the right track Jill.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Binging is very "emotional" Greeky-its really not at all about food. You need to get to the root of the problem. Restricting basically lead me to binging. Ever since I've givin myself the ok to eat everything in moderation, I havent had the urge to binge-or really eat shitty at all. Thats just me though. Its an all or nothing approach you are taking-which leads to intensive binges. "When you stop dieting and allow yourself to believe that there are no bad foods, you will be able to take the good/bad lables off some of the foods you binge on. WHEN A FOOD LOSES ITS ALLURE, IT DOESNT BECKON AS STRONGLY" These are just some quotes from a book I am reading Hope they help.





  true


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 28, 2004)

Greeky if you want i have a link that will put your mind at ease. its the CDC and they will examine your sample and give you a postive reading for all parasites and yeast...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

ty for the comments and quotes jilly and everyone

sure han, send it my way 

u guys r right im not emotionally stable enough to cut carbs.  but i will do my best to avoid anything with yeast or refined sugars in it. 

how do i know whats the right amount of calories for me?

also am thinking about gettin caffiene pills for my workouts.. how do u guys find the energy?


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> also am thinking about gettin caffiene pills for my workouts.. how do u guys find the energy?



well, i took caffiene pills. but to be honest, they gave me more "psychological" energy than physical. cuz i'd take the pill then 5 minutes later be like "whoa" haha, therefore it was all psych.

but what i do notice, when i drink one of those bigass coffees from D&D's, i get "energized" to the point of being jittery.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

I cant drink my coffee black. and using cream in it before empty stomach cardio defeats the whole point..


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey girlie...
Listen to hardasnails, I agree with EVERYTHING.  For some people  (those who are used to eating MANY carbs... like you an I).. it's really  hard to go completely with no carbs, so a little of certain carbs like barley, quinoa, flax, are perfectly fine. And you NEED the fiber... (ground flaxseed if psellium is causing you problems) and acidophelis are a MUST .
If  you want nuts almost all of them are fine to eat (as long as they're raw), EXCEPT penuts and cashews.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Restricting = Possible binging, JMO


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

I think Craig and I binged on tortillas.  They jumped in the shopping cart.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 28, 2004)

http://www.cfs-recovery.org/testing.htm

here you go dear


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

ty katia, and i agree jilly.. 

ty for the link han, tho i dont think i can afford that!!

jodi..theres much worse things to binge on besides low carb tortillas! they prob have a lot of fiber in them too!

guys, how do i determine how many calories i should be eating to lose weight but not slow down my thyroid?????? my bodyweight X 13 = 2054... TOO MUCH! how do i figure this out??


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

Viv rather than stressing over a certain number of calories to get in, why not just try making small improvments at a time rather than getting into fine details on every lil calorie. just make minor smarter choices in your diet alone will be a good start.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

I agree with AJ.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I think Craig and I binged on tortillas.  They jumped in the shopping cart.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

I am actually afraid of eating too little, cuz I know this leads to binging as well.. I don't want to count calories.. just have a guideline as to where I should be at so I am eating enough.. but not too much.

I went sneaker shopping, couldn't find anything that fit right and looked nice.  

All I bought was 
http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/Product.asp?wdid=200301&wpid=222822   in brown and black

and http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...BRPBBVPNT&rfnbr=580&page=1&cgname=OSBRPBBVPNT in black

Dressing room mirrors are really upsetting when u've gained weight


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

These tanks are the best for the gym!! I have white, black, pink, yellow, orange, lt blue, and turquoise. Oh and a puplish color! I am a shopoholic. They have built in bras-I still wear one anywase! http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/Product.asp?wdid=200801&wpid=222825 

I just bought new shoes last week! New balance.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Did we really need to see your undies silly girl?  Actually I just bought 5 new pairs last week!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

I dont like how new balances feel, seems like only adidas fits my foot.. 

I can wear shelf bra tanks around the house and whatnot braless.. but I wouldnt even THINK of working out without a sports bra on!

I always wonder how girls do cardio with spaghetti strap shelf bra tanks on.. thats such little support!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

hahahahaha! I am a little tease..

wanna hear something weird? I put up a new pic on my yahoo profile.. the one from new years where i have that short skirt on.. and this guy messaged me with you must be a virgin and i was like huh??? how did you know?? he's like, i could tell by the way you're standing, you look uncomfortable in your outfit. he said having sex makes you more aware and comfortable with your body. do u think thats true?


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Im not a guy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm sad, I've been sad a lot lately.. and I don't know how to change it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahahahaha! I am a little tease..
> 
> wanna hear something weird? I put up a new pic on my yahoo profile.. the one from new years where i have that short skirt on.. and this guy messaged me with you must be a virgin and i was like huh??? how did you know?? he's like, i could tell by the way you're standing, you look uncomfortable in your outfit. he said having sex makes you more aware and comfortable with your body. do u think thats true?



you know i was kinda thinking similar, i just couldnt put it into words
and i didnt want to say it and sound perverted


but yea its true
think about it, you'd be more confident if a guy liked you enough to sleep with you

but then again that guy prolly did not have  clue about what he was talking about...
what he said might have just been a sort of "pick-up" line


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm sad, I've been sad a lot lately.. and I don't know how to change it.



 
you really need a bf who will tell you
how special you are everyday that you see him...how beautiful you are and such

then you'd feel better

when was the last time you had a bf?

if you dont mind me asking

and no im not hitting on you


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

no, thats not what he meant

guys try to sleep with me all the time. he's sayin the act of having sex makes u more comfortable with your body, not the fact that somebody wants to sleep with you.

if guys wantin to sleep with me made me more confident, i should be an egomaniac by now lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

i havent dated anybody lately, guys just try to get in my pants and they dont stick around when they see its not going to happen 

i cant rely on a bf to make me happy if i never have one


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i havent dated anybody lately, guys just try to get in my pants and they dont stick around when they see its not going to happen
> 
> i cant rely on a bf to make me happy if i never have one



 
guys are assholes....
but what can you do

if im going to sleep with a girl, its gonna be more than just that

I mean i would never do a one night stand kinda deal

i always date them
and make sure THEY are ready

lol im always ready

but that kinda thing if very emotional for women so i always make sure its exactly what they want


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 28, 2004)

honey i am going on jut about 2 years dry and when it is right you will know.  More important things about a person rather then whats under the cloths.  just be patient i was a virgin ill 23 and regret doing it my self


----------



## Jenny (Mar 28, 2004)

I wouldn't say sex makes you feel better about yourself. I lost my virginity way too young (us swedes start early  ) and it gave me a weird relationship to sex. It's supposed to be about love, but a lot of times it isn't these days. Take your time, when Mr Right is there you'll know


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

im not in a rush. if i dont wait til marriage.. then til engagement.. but i  wanna be sure im ready cuz i dont get over things quickly and i dont need a huge regret like that on my mind

i really need some happiness in my life, i know i shouldnt stress and worry but how can i change it???? its so hard.. even working out isnt makin me happy anymore..


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 28, 2004)

> i havent dated anybody lately, guys just try to get in my pants and they dont stick around when they see its not going to happen



same here... they all say "you're such a perfect girl.. bla bla".. the later "I'm not sure I can 'wait' "


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

its guys like that

that make the rest of us sound bad....

they are why women think all men are just jerks


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't think that ALL men are jerks.. just 90% of them.. j/k


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

more like 95% lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 28, 2004)

and for greek men its 99%


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

thats not good

i dont know any, so 

where you live must suck ass....


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 28, 2004)

oh gush.. Russian men... 99% too..seems like they think with their "other head"


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 29, 2004)

viv here is protocol i am using 
Flax seeds, bendonite, acidpholis, caprlic acid, lemon pudding  
YUMMY 
Pancreatic enzymes
> > Super Greens (chlorella, spirulina, barley, veggies, etc.)
> > Essential Fatty Acids
> > Can take fish oil, flax seed oil, Evening Primrose Oil, Borage
> > Green Tea decaffineate & Spicy Teas
> >  Liver Cleanse
> > Probiotics
> > A good multi-vit - Solaray's Spectro - with GTF Chromium
> > Cleansing drink: warm water, juice of ½ lemon, 1 tbl apple cider


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

Greeky, there's nothing wrong with those pics girl.  You know, go back and look at my beginner pics -- there's something to cry about. 

You're gonna be fine!  You're gonna do AWESOME!!  And we're all here for you to vent on and to lean on when you need support!!!
I have no doubt you'll get to where you need to be or even exceed those expectations.

I'm with everyone else though, two weeks of no carbs is way to extreme...you know the trainer that I'm working w/ says you can have all the "sweet taters" you want.  Do you like those?  Maybe you should throw a couple of those in every other day...I don't know, it's a start.

Love the pics girl, we all gotta start somewhere!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks fit.. i am eating carbs now.. just too hard not to!

han hon..apple cider vinegar? doesnt that have yeast in it


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

its not much.. but my waist was down 1/2" this morning.. 

itd go down more if i could give up dairy sf gum and diet soda!


----------



## jstar (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Greek! 

Your pics are not bad at all hon! You and I have very similar eating patterns (minus the greek food on my part though. 

Just keep trying to read all you can on the internet (hey its free). I keep doing searches for sugar addiction, carbohydrate addiction, emotional eating, binge eating, etc. I don't believe in the being addicted to food...but there is more to a craving than just wanting the food...there is some component going on in our brains making us feel this need. I do think eliminating all the shit...the artificial sweetners, caffeine, and processed foods will help.  I am also with you on the nuts and PB. Too easy to overeat although it is healthy in small portions. Greek I am going to give up freaking diet soda once and for all and drink more water. I have been putting this off a long time but I think Jill is proof positive that it DOES make a big difference in breaking this cycle. I am going through the same things as you are so if you need to just PM me. I am here for you


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Greeky!! I just wanted to tell you that I'm here for you. I just saw that you started a new journal and its already 4 pages! You are a popular chick!!
Don't be sad honey.. your a beautiful girl with a lot going for her. Oh and I waited a LONGGGGGG time to have sex--and I it did not change how confident I was and all that crap. I still feel the same about me.. I still have the same food issues, etc.. it didn't make me more comfortable in my body. I Wish I never would have when I did have sex. I waited ALL through high school and was going to let myself wait for my hubby.. but it didn't happen 

Anyway.. Sex is not important when your dating. Theres So much more to relationships then that. You follow your heart and wait Trust me! 

Take care honey!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 29, 2004)

large amouints of apple cider vinegar can promote yeast build up  
I keep it to 1 TBSP 1-2 times a day with some  fresh lemon juice warm water - good for liver cleanse


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

jstar  stacey  han 

i really do need to give up the crap, and i need to think happy thoughts.. no worries i wasnt planning on giving up my virginity anytime soon anyway.. but was just curious if u guys agreed 

i bought cute new adidas runnin shoes today! they r called nova, they r light grey light blue white and silver, i cant find a pic of them in the color i got 

i also went tanning, i love being tan


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> jstar  stacey  han
> 
> i really do need to give up the crap, and i need to think happy thoughts.. no worries i wasnt planning on giving up my virginity anytime soon anyway.. but was just curious if u guys agreed
> ...



lol yesterday me and friend bought $27  under-armour shirts

they are great


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

under armour.. those are tight and shiny right? 

im so excited, i bought bronkaid (12.5mg ephedrine tablets) to try as a pre-cardio energy boost.  I hope it works for me, so I can avoid caffiene (bad for yeast) and also drink less coffee and diet drinks! I will try to stop these tomorrow! 

My skin sucks too, damn that stress!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

I dont see the point in wearing under armour unless your huge and ripped


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I dont see the point in wearing under armour unless your huge and ripped



why???

they make them in all sizes for all guys....
and who says im not huge and ripped


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

I just dont see a point.  Just like people who wear cut off shirts and have small arms.  No point.

The pic in your gallery says your not huge and ripped.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

those are 2 years old dude


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

and believe me, ive put on some quality fat in that time period


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> those are 2 years old dude




Ok... So post some new pics of your "Huge Ripped" self.  Heh.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just dont see a point.  Just like people who wear cut off shirts and have small arms.  No point.
> 
> The pic in your gallery says your not huge and ripped.



and shirts like that arent just meant for people that are big...

They are for who ever feels comfy in them...

i dont know of any law that says otherwise


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> and shirts like that arent just meant for people that are big...
> 
> They are for who ever feels comfy in them...
> ...



I never said there was a law saying that.  I just dont see the point in trying to show off your arms if you have none.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok... So post some new pics of your "Huge Ripped" self.  Heh.



i will asap!
but the pics from mexico this summer, i cant find anywhere
and i dont have a camera, my bro does
but the film is messed up or something i dont know
and im so lazy i never would go get some new film


but im gonna take a couple pics of me in this under-armour shirt just for you PM when i can...

And im not huge and ripped, im only 16 for god's sakes lol
im pretty big, but not cut yet, in fact i just started today, really "leaning out" for me


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

guys guys.. play nice!

there is no law prohibiting flat chested women from wearing low cut shirts, just as there is no law prohibiting less than huge guys from wearing under armour! 

tehehe


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> guys guys.. play nice!
> 
> there is no law prohibiting flat chested women from wearing low cut shirts, just as there is no law prohibiting less than huge guys from wearing under armour!
> ...



sorry about the 3 posts in a row
babey gweekie


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

grrrr this always happens, i dont do my homework til its late at night.. then i want cereal to help keep me awake...

i ate maybe 10 pieces of cereal. thats it, not going to allow myself any more.  this is important. i have to take pics saturday. i cant face taking them after a binge. no no no. smalll handful. it was good, but i dont need it. damn that sugary shit. i hate the food industry for what it has done to us poor americans.  i have a double chin and thats disgusting.   

yes i am talkin to myself


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry for chiming in so late but good luck GBC!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

better late than never! hi im trying  

cant get my work done, will go to bed instead so i dont eat cereal 

BINGE SUCCESSFULLY AVERTED!!!!!!

i'm so proud of myself  i know im corny! but this is a big deal to me


----------



## draven (Mar 29, 2004)

hey good job, way to stick to it


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> under armour.. those are tight and shiny right?
> 
> im so excited, i bought bronkaid (12.5mg ephedrine tablets) to try as a pre-cardio energy boost.  I hope it works for me, so I can avoid caffiene (bad for yeast) and also drink less coffee and diet drinks! I will try to stop these tomorrow!
> ...


Ephedrine does not work by itself.  You have to add caffeine to it or it does almost nothing.  Sorry.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 30, 2004)

It will probably just make her breath better that is about it.  I agree with you on this.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Greeky! I do that a lot- go to bed early so I won't snack on stuff I don't need. I get bored at night--sooo lately I'm trying on just going to bed!

Hope you have a good day!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll try it alone first, then add caffiene if i need it.  It's not like I've been avoiding caffiene lately anyway..


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

umm you NEED the caffiene with the ephedrine to make it effective silly!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> better late than never! hi im trying
> 
> cant get my work done, will go to bed instead so i dont eat cereal
> ...




good job holding back girl!

weeee


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> umm you NEED the caffiene with the ephedrine to make it effective silly!


My point exactly


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

oh ok. I knew u needed to add caffiene for fat loss but I didnt know you needed it for energy.  How much caffiene? I got 12.5mg BronkAid 

ty cat.. i almost always binge when i stay up late doing homework, so it was good to be able not to


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2004)

100mg is good enough with the 12.5mg ephedrine for an energy boost.


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 100mg is good enough with the 12.5mg ephedrine for an energy boost.


I like it! Just bought some more last night!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

Today I ate too little protein and too much simple carbs (fruit and soup made w. white rice and flour)


----------



## draven (Mar 30, 2004)

but did you overdo any of it?

The rest comes in time, sometimes we can't fit everything into the meal plan or schedule. 

Your doing great.


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

Hunny bunny I wanted to say "right on" for stopping that binge last night!!!! Pat yourself on the back<---How friggin corney!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

my friend set me up on a "blind date" w this cute greek guy.. we set it for thursday, but i am seriously considering putting it off for like a week, i look bloated, my skin is broken out, and im hoping the ephedrine helps me lose some water esp. off my face

what should i do?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

ty jilly and draven. even tho i havent been eating great.. the ability to taste cereal and not binge.. its cool..

i seriously need to give up coffee w/ cream!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

how come a search on vitaminshoppe.com for caffiene comes up empty???


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

duh cuz its spelled caffeine!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2004)

Greek, great job on not binging  Keep it up hon


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my friend set me up on a "blind date" w this cute greek guy.. we set it for thursday, but i am seriously considering putting it off for like a week, i look bloated, my skin is broken out, and im hoping the ephedrine helps me lose some water esp. off my face
> 
> what should i do?



YOU SHOULD LOOK IN THE MIRROR!!!!!!!  You are so pretty!!  Don't you realize that?????  I doubt you look bloated to anyone but yourself. 

 GO ON THE DATE!!!  He will be knocked out by you, even if you have a zit or two!!!   

Listen to me...

You are NOT fat
You have a knockout bod
You are beautiful
You are beautiful

GET IT???


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

LISTEN TO CYNDI!!! 
she speaks the truth hun!!!  

GO ON THE DATE!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

Go on the friggin date!!! Dont be silly, you'll never know unless you go!

Do you just use reg 1/2 n 1/2 in your coffee? If you do thats not bad at all.... Unless its the flavored stuff. I gave it up about a year ago. I used to just pour it in my coffee, like it was going out of style- french vanilla, UNTILL i read the label....the carbs and sugar, ick, way to much.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

I use regular cream. But today I am trying to give it up, I know dairy gives me problems.  

As for the date... we'll see...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

oh btw I have an interview for an unpaid internship I need for school today, I hope I get it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

BTW TY Sapphy, Jilly and Jen! 

Speaking of hot, nice new avi Sapphy


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats.  Looking for a job maybe a great move for you.  This will take your mind off a lot of things.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

GOOD LUCK ON THE INTERVIEW

AND Go On the date!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> oh btw I have an interview for an unpaid internship I need for school today, I hope I get it.


Good luck Beautiful Greek Goddess!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck on the internship. I hope you get it too! Go on the date, you never know he could be the one!

Greek I am giving up caffeine now too - cold turkey. That is the only way for me. I am hoping my skin will clear up and I will be less bloated without the diet soda. Congrats on not bingeing...hang on you will get there girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

TY EVERYONE  Well, I got the internship, too bad its unpaid... talked to that guy on the phone, we're still on for tomorrow.. but it was kind of weird cuz he's more comfortable speaking Greek and I'm more comfortable speaking English..

I have a lot of things I need to cut out but I'm not ready to do it all in one step. First I am trying to get rid of dairy, then diet soda.  I think drinking diet soda would be OK if I drink enough water.. but the coffee's w/ cream definately have to go! I am tryin to lose weight here  I find when I drink more water, I don't want the diet drinks and/or coffee as much! 

I took 12.5mg ephedrine today, and drank a diet snapple iced tea cuz I didn't have caffeine.  I guess it helped, but it was nothin crazy.. Did my cardio and abs.. I have so much tummy fat! Before I had more on my lovehandles less on the front of my tummy, now it's the opposite, but I can't stand it either way!!!! 

Still tryin to figure out how to take weekly progress pics w/ a film camera.. I kinda don't want to be getting them developed every week... but at the same time I dont think I can wait a few weeks til I get a digicam...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I have so much tummy fat!




OOOOO, girly you and me gots to do somethin' about the tummy fat.  I CAN NOT seem to get rid of it.

Going to do my cardio in about 10minutes.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

I think the reason I store a lot of fat in my stomach area is my high levels of stress --> cortisol --> tummy fat storage

I think the solution is going on a permanent vacation


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish I could go on a *any* vacation at the moment!  Although, I did request time off next week!  

Hey Viv!   Congrats on your internship!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi GBC.  Congrats on the internship, and the date   Go out and have a blast.  You deserve it!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

ditto


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, the date turned out to be more of just a hangout, he's significantly older than me. but he's a cool guy to have as a friend

in other news, i ate a lot of ice cream and chocolate today  Am hoping I wake up looking thinner


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

How old was he?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

Greeky...you can never have too many friends.

Try not to stress the choc and ice cream.  start new tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 1, 2004)

32, which I wouldn't mind, but he looks older. 

Jodie, I want to just say oh it's ok its a cheat, but I'm not sure how much a cheat can be, do you know what I mean?

I will have to make sure to do morning cardio for the next few days, and this won't make me gain, altho it certainly isnt helping me lose..  or is it?

On my drive home I was thinking of purging.. but I will NOT do that


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

No purging Greekie.  

As far as if it helps, depends on how long ago it was since you had it before or something similar to it.  If anything it will just be added water weight which isn't so bad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 1, 2004)

Overall, I've been pretty good the past week.. Not too strict, but nothing out of control really.


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you can do it greeky  it just takes time


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 1, 2004)

Sara, it just upsets me to see this big gut that I am not used to having and makes it hard for me to pick out an outfit to wear everyday.


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> in other news, i ate a lot of ice cream and chocolate today  Am hoping I wake up looking thinner



which reminds me of something,  ice cream sounds good right now!!!  chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

No worries-I laughed when you said you'll wake up thinner!! lol Dont feel to bad-me and my co-worker polished off a big bag of mini eggs, and a bag of gummie candies today, what pigs we are. My stomach hurt after-these last 3 days Ive been eating like crap!!! I dont know whats wrong-all I can say is that I can totally relate. I probably wont wake up any thinner either!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

I know what you mean hon.. just eat veggies when you crave for sugar.. adding more fat into you'r meal  would help you forget the junk food.. it works for me, I'm pretty sure it will work for you


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 1, 2004)

The problem is somebody else was buying the junk food this time lol.. and actually Jilly.. one time I did wake up thinner after a cheat!!!! *keeps her fingers crossed*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

im happy that you didnt purge

dont ever do that!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

what is  purge?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

to throw up


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 2, 2004)

Morning Viv!

Don't purge hun- everyone deserves chocolate sometimes!!  Especially since you weren't paying  .


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

hi everybody. thanks cat and ncgirl

today I had MORE chocolate (a lot) because it was in my car  but there's none left...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey honey...
Don't worrrrry--start better tomorrow


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!

You are way too hard on yourself!  So you ate some chocolate, BIG DEAL!!!  Just don't eat any tommorow!!


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi everybody. thanks cat and ncgirl
> 
> today I had MORE chocolate (a lot) because it was in my car  but there's none left...


Where do you keep on getting all the ice cream and chocolate ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

Older greek guy bought it for me...


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 3, 2004)

hey greeky
   ur doin good hun. ur a beautiful woman no matter what any1 says or how u feel! 
 i live w my family 2 and i know that it is like SOoooo hard to not eat the crap they eat!(not really crap, tastes soo good!)
 i have a binge problem also ill admit it what i have done is made my OWN shelf in the fridgerator, and my OWN shelf in a cabinet. i make all my food, and have all these glad/ziploc containers. they get really annoyed sometimes.
 i was cutting for 8weeks be4, and i went on a binge 1 nite, ate $12 worth of fast food! earlier that day, i happened to be ata gym talking w a trainer that had been cutting for a comp in july, i asked her how to do a lat spread, she began working on the pose and i saw home little i was! no muscle! so i decided to just eat and train.
   we have completely different goals in mind tho. i understand that u just wanna loose weight, i want to compete. 
when i was cutting i was such a bitch to my bro n dad whom i live with. theyd come home with like barbeque or something, id almost cry. then theyd put the leftovers on MY shelf id bitch them out so bad, i later apologized and explained that i had few carbs in my system, thats y i was so bitchy. and omg they would say xactly what i didnt need to hear, like "yea its ok, just eat, y r u doing this?" sigh* i know what ur trying to do is sooo HARD, beleive me i do! 
  i hope i inspire u. cmon! look at the shit I have been thru, i have brain damage, like alot! i CAN DO THIS, so can you! all you can say to that r lousy excuses right?
 i havent read any of ur journal, so im sorry if im being wrong or rude. i just read a few paragraphs in ur 1st post. sounds like ur a hypochondriac. if so be that way about eating 2! i think about EVERYTHING that goes in my mouth. hey its ok, i mess up 2, I AM SO FAR FROM PERFECT, like its not even funny. when a greek guy gives you chocolate accept it and TRY to put it away! later just toss it! when your at a family dinner its ok to eat and enjoy the food and ur family but not Every meal is with your family! is it? i dont know/understand greek culture but.......um my attentions spent n i need to take a shower,  ironmag is like addicting like the yahoo chat is!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

chiqy thanks for the nice post and inspiring words 

last night i had a couple drinks, and i ate cereal

today my weight is wayyy up (water mostly) and I didn't bother with measurements

I can't seem to understand whats wrong with me and why I keep doin this to myself??? I always say OK thats enough! Im gonna do this!!! and then I just mess up over and over again! It's like I have all these "false starts" and I keep gettin depressed over it too.  Why cant i just stop fuckin up? whats wrong with me? why is my weight now higher than its been in YEARS??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Greeky, how are you today?   I hope you're feeling okay sweetie pie.  Greeky, what do you mean false starts honey?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

not feelin too great fit.. how about u?

by false starts i mean that i get all amped up ok like this is IT, im gonna do this! no mess-ups or binges etc etc.. I get all motivated and angry and like ok enough is enough time for a CHANGE. but then, i dunno if it wears off or what, but i mess up/binge and am right back where i started!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

Want me to make you feel better baby?   I had some protein pancakes all ready to eat this morning.  Did I eat them??  NOOOOOO......

I had to get this damn bacon, egg and cheese biscuit from Mickey D's....

See, we're not all perfect -- we all jakk up our foods and bail on our workouts.   I even contemplating bailing on Victor in an hour (and it's a leg day, I should bail) but I'm gonna do it.   You have to have will power.  

Don't worry sweetie pie, you'll get on the track you wanna be on.  When the time is right for you and when you're ready!  Don't beat yourself up about it, or I'll beat you up!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Greeky - congrats on the internship. I knew you would get it 

Hon- I know what you mean about false starts. I have done the very same thing millions of times. I think it is all mindset. Literally take it one day at a time. Or even one meal at a time. If you have choc or something "bad" just balance it off by eating clean the rest of the day, and for a couple days after. I think you can still lose fat w/small cheats every couple days...just not binges. Like the other day w/ the cereal..you need to keep things in moderation...you know this I know. Easier said than done, but you don't need to eat perfect (if there is such a thing).


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

Haha, I could use a good ass beating honey! *bends over*  

See, my problem is that I don't eat one bad thing then stop.  It sets me off to eat more and more bad stuff for DAYS! That's what packs on the pounds! It's a bad binge cycle.  *sigh*


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I can't seem to understand whats wrong with me and why I keep doin this to myself??? I always say OK thats enough! Im gonna do this!!! and then I just mess up over and over again! It's like I have all these "false starts" and I keep gettin depressed over it too.  Why cant i just stop fuckin up? whats wrong with me? why is my weight now higher than its been in YEARS??


TWINS.... What cant WE just accept ourselves the way WE are?? Stop obsessing over weight and focus on our inner beauty? I dont know why either....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

Aww honey, bend on over....I'll be happy to do it....


Okay, be back later, gotta go do my leg day --
now where did I put those thermos???


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> TWINS.... What cant WE just accept ourselves the way WE are?? Stop obsessing over weight and focus on our inner beauty? I dont know why either....



You both ARE beautiful!!!

I am the same way - eat one bad thing and then it sets me off.  I am suprised I haven't binged since what my bf did to me...and I haven't had the urge to either. I feel so EMPTY inside yet I am still trucking along. Bingeing would just make me feel even worse than I do now, if that is possible. What has helped me a bit is to fill every possible second of the day with stuff...distract yourselfs ladies. It helps put things in perspective and takes the focus off foods & our bodies.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

Jstar, your strength is admirable *hugs*

Jilly, I don't know girl, I just don't know

Fit.. do you think the thermos are helping you lose weight?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 3, 2004)

*right on jill!*

when i came up w my goal, i sometimes hesitant to go thru w it, thats even y i stopped cutting!
 i hate the fact that all bbs are all about looks! when i started my diet it was like ok so i wanna look good for my trip, then 1day i was like 'what am i doing? im a beautiful woman, i dont need to be all cutup' tho getting myself in shape Has given me confidence. im pretty damn cocky now, and even around guys.........y should i settle?
 and i wish greek could feel this way, stop stressing over every little thing! dont be such a hypochondriac! Greek, You are a beautiful  woman, INSIDE as well as out!  u arent fat! ur not ugly! y do women feels these ways?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 3, 2004)

I preach the same thing chiquita.  I totally agree with you.  I preach the same thing to Greeky.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 3, 2004)

A freind of mine had same problem wih binging and she did an ormone test 4 tmes at differnt times and fond that her estrogens levels were high at night time causing this problem and then she some how corrected it and doesn;t binge any more


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Morning sista!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

ty chiqy and don don

HI TWIN!  Hey Han 

han. can u find out how she fixed it please? thanks darling


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

I know I am not supposed to focus on my outside...

But I feel so uncomfortable physically! I am not comfortable in my own body I dont like the way I feel or move. Its really annoying


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 4, 2004)

greeky, listen.......... u better write it in ur next reply!....... I AM BEAUTIFUL! I AM BEAUTIFUL! I AM BEAUTIFUL! over n over again!

   but u know what, im like the total opposite i think  im not "normal", and u know that HAN used to intimidate me? bc he was/IS like "a freaky bb"...........but now and in the future, i think im becoming more like "a freaky bb" maybe,idk? trying
 i have insecurities 2, PLENTY of them but its ok greek. but u still better right what i said!


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Chiquita-there is nothing wrong with be uncomfortable with your body, physically.  Usually thats what motivates people to change.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> greeky, listen.......... u better write it in ur next reply!....... I AM BEAUTIFUL! I AM BEAUTIFUL! I AM BEAUTIFUL! over n over again!
> 
> but u know what, im like the total opposite i think  im not "normal", and u know that HAN used to intimidate me? bc he was/IS like "a freaky bb"...........but now and in the future, i think im becoming more like "a freaky bb" maybe,idk? trying
> i have insecurities 2, PLENTY of them but its ok greek. but u still better right what i said!




Wow , Maria is really coming out of her shell isn't she !!!!!  I like it !


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Viv!

Apparently you still dont believe ALL OF US when we tell you are beautiful!!  Why would we lie???  YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!  You have gorgeous hair, great legs, an awesome rack ...  YOU are what most men dream about!!!  WHY dont you realize that???


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

*YO VIV!!!*

U HAVENT DONE IT YET!!!!!   gurrrrrr!
 type it sweety, cmon, its not that hard, when u type it, BELEIVE IT!!! cmon say.........

                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
                I AM BEAUTIFUL
THATS 10Xs! when u type it BELEIVE IT!!!Honestly!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Viv!
> 
> Apparently you still dont believe ALL OF US when we tell you are beautiful!!  Why would we lie???  YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!  You have gorgeous hair, great legs, an awesome rack ...  YOU are what most men dream about!!!  WHY dont you realize that???


  I'm jealous of that rack and those legs!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Sara, it just upsets me to see this big gut that I am not used to having and makes it hard for me to pick out an outfit to wear everyday.


  yea hun i know what this is like, i was really fat, so i went n bought a whole new wardrobe bc i was really depressed n shopping makes me feel good, n i thought i would Never lose the weight..........now its like the opposite, my underwear hangs on me, damn wish i hada man to take carea that. Least u have Real friends n get out, n go on dates!
 realize how lucky u are, AND BEAUTIFUL! i know my knight in shining armor will come 1 day, i hope


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Fit.. do you think the thermos are helping you lose weight?




I'm definitely going to swear by the Lipo 6....go check out my new stats in my journal!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 5, 2004)

when you notice guys looking at you do you think:

1. what is wrong with me...why are they staring

or

2. damn i must look good today, I am getting checked out alot


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Greeky~ Just wanted to send a Smile your way  
I know how you feel!!! Sorry honey!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm jealous of that rack and those legs!



YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL TOO BTW!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are you greeky?

You sexayyy thang


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, your efforts to reach out and support me are so touching! I love you all even tho I havent met you.

I do believe I am a pretty girl, but my insecurities stem mainly from my body not my face.  Having boobs and legs isnt enough, I want abs!

In the past, I used to always think people were looking at me cuz there was something wrong with me and they were making fun of me, and I guess now for the most part I do think guys are checking me out. 

In other news...  yesterday me and my fam went to the Chinese Buffet, and of course I ate too much! I try to pick healthier choices, but I am weak when it comes to certain things they have like coconut shrimp, sugar coated nuts and they had macaroons too! 

Today is my first day on ECA and I am already in love with it.  I had a great cardio workout this morning.. (I almost didn't go til I remembered last night's meal!) I don't feel weird.. I feel like myself from two summers ago when I was happy and full of energy! You guys wanna hear crazy.. I used to get up at 8am do an hour plus of cardio in the morning.. then at night I'd dance with my walkman on for an hour or two after everybody went to sleep.  I didn't go to bed til 2-3 or even later.. but I was so f'n energetic.  This was before all my health problems started.. Then when they started (first was chest pains) I stopped working out and got really depressed and gained back all the weight.  Right now I am at around the weight I was pretty depressed at last winter.. but I am doin a little better mood-wise.  I feel like I took some anti-depressants.. I am happy.. 

XOXOXOXOXOXOX TO EVERYONE.. You guys are sunshine to my life!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Ec is great, I know. It does wonders with my cardio!!!! Glad you are feelin better girlie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Honey we love you too, you know that.

Can I ask you a question?  Two years ago when you said you'd do cardio for an hour and then dance for an hour at night.....what do you think changed from then?

I think possibly, because I felt the same way in January, right before I started on my program -- that it's just and only JUST how you look right now.  You know (as well as I did) that you can change that.  Yeah you  may be weak right now and want trash, but the more trash you put on top of you, the further down you're buried.  You can change, I know you can.   C'mon honey...do it with me for just the next 30 days.
Wanna????


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

im not sure whats changed..perhaps i was just less stressed.. ive had a lot of stress and problems lately, school and parents make me crazy... 

i would love to see some changes like u have! 2 inches off the waist in 30 days yeah i think i could live with that!!!! 

but right now i cant eat normal this week, im not eatin meat or fish, so extra carbs 

i dunno how many calories i need, nor do i want to count.. but im afraid i might be undereating again..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought you could have fish, just nothing else???  I don't know much about the protocols of lent.   Keep your carbs limited to the "good" kind.....have all of the sweet potatoes you want if  you like those.  Have all the zucchini and squash and green beans and broccoli.....keep the breads and pastas to a VERY MINIMAL.  

WE'll do it together!!!!   We'll be crazy together.  I'm starting a new job!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Where's the food????  Don't tell me you can't keep a journal, I know you can, you're already doin' it!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Greeky! I am glad you are in a good mood for once. Now stay that way sunshine


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

my good mood already wore off. im sick.. and all this stuff blah

i didnt write down my foods... i havent been cuz its a pain in the ass


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

i may not be able to do cardio tomorrow morning if i am not feeling any better yuck


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2004)

do you get sick often?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

yes. if its not my stomach, its my head/nose/throat/ears


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes. if its not my stomach, its my head/nose/throat/ears


 
 u should take vitamins!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

i take a multi..


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i take a multi..


 thinkina switchin 2 that , i was taking super pak w like 8pills


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

eww i hate takin a lot of pills !

guys i need help w my ECA dosages 

today i took it once 12.5mg 200mg caff and 325mg aspirin
it gave me nice kick! should i take it everyday? how many times a day? should i up to 25mg? etc etc, u guys get my drift

remember i am taking it for fat loss as well as a cardio-boost 
i know ur supposed to cycle it but no idea whats best way

id love to drop some serious weight...


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes. if its not my stomach, its my head/nose/throat/ears



Tummy problems?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually take my thermos dose 1: about 30 min. before workout then dose 2: 30 minutes before lunch and then if I do cardio in the afternoon, I'll take it again 30 minutes before my cardio....but I generally don't take it in the evenings because it tends to keep me up at night.

Are you taking your multi?  How are you feeling this morning?  How was cardio?  Did you end up going?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i didnt write down my foods... i havent been cuz its a pain in the ass



Hey girly, go to my journal and copy my meal write up.  
It goes something like this.....heck, just copy it from here.

Meal 1:
Meal 2:
Meal 3:
Meal 4:
so on and so on......I do this first thing in the morning when I make my daily entry and then as I eat, I post it.  This is what I find is easiest for me.  See how that works for you......can't wait to talk to you this morning.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> id love to drop some serious weight...



diet is the key hunny!  

as Tammy said, its easy to post your meals. and it will help to keep you on track and motivated


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Where are you????  I'm looking for you!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

hi jen tammy sara and jen, i wasnt here bc i was at school

never made it to the gym this morning.. had to force myself to go to school, i feel horrible both nose/throat and tummy 
yes i do take a multi...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

ladies pls help me figure out my caloric needs
i dont want to undereat and slow down my body and also create binging tendencies


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

do you think it's allergies??   Do you have any Allegra or you can get Claritin over the counter now.

I hope you feel okay sweetheart......we need to get on track.  Are you doing cardio this afternoon?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a good question Viv, you know I have no idea.  Maybe Jodie can answer that one for you.   What do you think your caloric intake is right now?  You should get on Fitday.com and enter your stuff and figure it out.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

it could be allergies? or a head cold hun? 

hmmm what do you weigh right now? I would suggest starting bare minimum of 11X bodyweight. and go from there. 
as Tammy said, plug eveyrthing into fitday and keep track of things!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

that would put me at about 1760 that seems like a lot. 

i never know what it is fitgirl, im always tryin to figure that out. I do believe i have allergies, but I dont think thats what this is, i think its a cold.. i am always sick 

just saw the passion of the Christ.. i didnt like it cuz WAYYY too much violence...

just took ECA 12.5mg of the E.. still unsure how much i should be taking and how often..goin to do cardio in a bit...


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

I take e&c before my workouts, and SOMETIMES 1 other time during the day if I feel tired. I seem to recall Jodi saying she takes it 5X a day. Once or twice a day is enough for me!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> that would put me at about 1760 that seems like a lot.



Depends on how active you are....if you're very active, then that's not a lot at all.   

What is the rule Jodie....it takes 3500 calories expended to lose 1 pound???  Do I have that wrong?  Hmmm



> i never know what it is fitgirl, im always tryin to figure that out. I do believe i have allergies, but I dont think thats what this is, i think its a cold.. i am always sick



You know, this could be because you're worried about not getting to your goals all the time....could be from stress about parents, school, jobs.....I know before I gave my resignation, I was always having stomach problems and I equated to stress on the job.  I think I was right too....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

You're online Viv, did you go do cardio?   POST!!!

C'mon, you can do this.  I know you can.  I have confidence in you.


----------



## Flex (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi hunny 

hope you are feeling better


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

ty funk flex, where u been i missed ya sweetie

fitgirl! i sorry i left my computer on.. i took ECA and did 50mins walking/running 

i was thinkin since so far 12.5mg gives me enough kick, ill stay at that amount, maybe 2x a day, for now.. why up it if its working right?

my diet was ehh today, i didnt eat a lot but i didnt eat the best of things.. i am basically tryin to stick w stomach-friendly foods... my stomach has been hurting and i am SOOO hoping its not from the ECA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

I can hear my hipbones saying.. "we want to come out and playyyyyy" and I do miss them but they arent allowed out unless I am a good girl!!!! 

I know they will show up soon if I keep working out and DO NOT BINGE..thats the two most important things!!!!!!! Thats mainly why i'm not tryin to follow a strict diet, I want to feel like a normal person and not do things which make me binge.. I dunno tho, cuz id love to see some fast results..but again i think the binges r the biggest problem.. so... yeah.. 

isnt everything in moderation supposed to be ok?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

my tummy hurts


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning Greeky!! Hope you have a good day today!! Be patient and I know you'll get the results your looking for!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

Speaking of pain lol...

last night i had the worst migraine...It was horrible for even a migraine...
It was like being stabbed in my brain or something

and i took like 12 pills and it wouldnt go away
and i almost threw up...then i finally went to sleep at 11 something


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> isnt everything in moderation supposed to be ok?




Depends on whether or not "moderation" is what you're after.

I'm sorry your belly hurts daaarling.  Are you cramping, is it hungry, is it your abs???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm so glad you did your cardio.   At least this is good.  I'm glad your diet was good too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

hey cat i hope u feel better 
ty ncgirl, im gonna do my best 

fitgirl honey I just did 50mins cardio and some ball crunches.. 
the tummy aches, if it was my abs, i wouldnt be complaining! it was heartburn and feel sick to my stomach, I am really hoping it was just the aspirin.. so I took EC today no A.. and we'll see how I am feeling later.. hope the A isnt necessary..

As for moderation, I think I want to be able to cheat a little here and there seeing as im not dieting for a competition.  Mainly I say this because I feel if I get too strict, I will binge.  That is definately worse than eating a little piece of chocolate here and there or a couple bites of dessert, u know what I mean?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Ive heard that the asprin can deff give you an upset tummy-try the coated ones, if not I would try not taking the asprin.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

you dont need the asprin at all in the stack. just a basic E/C stack works. you drinking lots of water?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep.. but sometimes I feel like I gonna pee my pants 

This is really weird but.. I carry and lose fat unevenly.  My right side is leaner and leans out faster than my left side.  My waist is the same as beginning  but Im sure Im at least somewhat bloated.  My right leg is starting to lean out but not my left leg LOL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Viv-- I hope your tummy starts feeling better!!!! 

I'm glad Fitgirl is helping you out--shes awesome


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

I took another dose of EC and did another 35mins of cardio, I have so much energy that I need to do something to burn some of it off when I take that stuff!

This morning a cute guy checked me out at the gym, and another cute guy checked me out the second time I went too.  

Thanks for the ego boost boys


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Stacey! So far the tummy is eh ok, but not BAD like I wanna cry pain.  We'll see how I'm feeling for the rest of the night seems its been getting worst late at night.

Fitgirl is def a sweetie and of course I need all the help and support I can get!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

E and C is great eh? I went and did 40 mins of REAL stairs and there were 2 old men that checked me out! I am gonna be sore tomorrow!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

ok enough of the bad talking yourself missy!! SEE guys are CHECKING YOU OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are far too hard on yourself!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

You have all you want in me Viv.  You're so sweet.   I don't think you need the A either.  try it out without it and see how you do.  If you do okay without it then you know it was just the A.  
How are you feeling tonight?  Okay.

I saw that you did 50 min. cardio and abs???  That really ROCKS!!

Now, what's for dinner.....you know, you may have acid reflux too.  Try not to eat anything too spicy.   My hubby has it and something so simple as pb will give him heartburn.  Or if he has marinara or italian or sometimes mexican does it to him.  So we limit those foods as much as possible -- well for him at least, I don't have those at all unless it's a cheat day.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

I liek to check out GBC


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I liek to check out GBC



take a number babey-face


----------



## Flex (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ty funk flex, where u been i missed ya sweetie



It's been pretty crazy, we've been too busy WINNING. 

i hope everythigns going well babe, pm/im me if you need anything of course


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL @ premi and cat !!!!

Jillian you should come to my gym where there's cute young guys  

JenJen I am tryin not to be hard on myself, but when i see my tummy fat/rolls, I am disgusted

Today I did a total of 1 hr 25mins cardio.  Crazy I know, but its the EC I tell you.  Didnt take A today, still feel sick tho, I think it was prob the A but that my stomach is gonna need some time to recover

Fitgirl, All I had was oatmeal and peanuts.. I cant really eat much that wont make me feel worse.. I do have acid reflux and its been acting up a lot lately, I took Prilosec last year and it helped w the pain but it mighta done more harm than good seeing as i might not have enough acid to digest stuff

Oh and I am so bloated!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

whats the A in ECA stand for?
i figured out that ec is ephedrine and caffeine


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Asprin


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

err why aspirin? what does it do?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

suppose to keep everything active in your sustem longer.

Hi Greekie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

Why are you not on Prilosec now Greeky?   Do you need some, I think you can get that stuff over the counter now.    You let me know, if you need it, I'll buy it for you!

I want to see you work through this.  Remember, I'm here for you and please PM me and just plain email me if you want....hell, call me!!  Whatever I can do to help you out, I'm more than happy to do so.

I don't agree that the oatmeal and peanuts was all you could eat.  You may not be able to have full meals right yet, but I think maybe really small meals will do good for you.   Do you like egg whites?  hard boil some of those, have 1/2 or even 1/4 c. oatmeal and maybe one or two egg whites for breakfast. 
Have your peanuts for a snack after that.
Have maybe another egg white or two or maybe just a small piece of chicken or fish or turkey for lunch.
Then have maybe a banana or some more peanuts for a snack and then try to have a small sensible meal.

I think it we start off small, we can work your stomach back into the efforts of digesting whole foods and get more nutrients in your system.   I think the more nutrients we get in you, we can stop all of this foolish sickness.

Let me know what you need honey.....I'm here to  and


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Jodie!!!

Aww thanks fitgirl, no I dont want to take anymore prilosec.. in fact I dont want to take any doctor-recommended medicines as all they have done is make me sicker 
ty for offering to buy it for me tho girly, i truly believe it was the aspirin that gave me these bad tummy pains, today I am somewhat better.. and after reading up a bit about aspirin im glad i decided to stop.. shits bad for u!!! 

i did have some fruit today as well, as for egg whites yeah i can eat them but i have no appetite for them but since i should be better soon and easter is sunday ill be eating normal again soon.  

as mentionned earlier, i did notice my right leg getting leaner  which is good, altho i REALLY need to see my stomach starting to shrink so i can fit in my pantS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

It will come honey, don't worry!   We'll just keep working and soon you can buy new pants!!!   We'll go shopping together!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I don't agree that the oatmeal and peanuts was all you could eat.  You may not be able to have full meals right yet, but I think maybe really small meals will do good for you.   Do you like egg whites?  hard boil some of those, have 1/2 or even 1/4 c. oatmeal and maybe one or two egg whites for breakfast.
> Have your peanuts for a snack after that.
> Have maybe another egg white or two or maybe just a small piece of chicken or fish or turkey for lunch.
> Then have maybe a banana or some more peanuts for a snack and then try to have a small sensible meal.




That was stupid of me.  I'm sorry.....you're doing lent, right?  I forget


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

its ok sweetheart! BTW im actually eating a normal meal.. egg whites and peanuts

I CANT WAIT TO BUY PANTS IN A SMALLER SIZE


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> I CANT WAIT TO BUY PANTS IN A SMALLER SIZE


Me too


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

and i cant wait to see the pics of you gals in them


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Greekie...in reponse to your question in Fit's journal.
Everyone's bodies are different.  We have to learn what works best for our bodies.  Some responde to Atkin type diets some don't.  Myself, I think it is being consistant, not giving up when you don't see immediate results and not changing after trying something for a short time.

With me, before I ever started doing this, I never worried about my weight.  I was happy being the way I was.  Diet was not even a word in my vocabulary and I wore a size 13 at 5'2 and 135.  

I think with me, I see the results quicker because I never had any eatting problems, never binged or purged or ever dieted.  It isn't hard for me to set my mind on doing what I like to do and reaching that goal.  I don't over analyze a bad meal, I say screw it and clean it up on the next one.

I really wish I had an answer as to how people react so differently but I truly don't, other than learning your own body and how it acts towarsd certain things.

Also..you have to believe in yourself and that you can accomplish those goals you have set for yourself.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Greekie...in reponse to your question in Fit's journal.
> Everyone's bodies are different.  We have to learn what works best for our bodies.  Some responde to Atkin type diets some don't.  Myself, I think it is being consistant, not giving up when you don't see immediate results and not changing after trying something for a short time.
> 
> ...



How do you people always come up with this stuff??
did you take a speech class or something lol?


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I don't over analyze a bad meal, I say screw it and clean it up on the next one.


Im working on this


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cat...it comes with AGE!


I mean...why beat yourself up over a screw up on a food.  Worse things could happen. IMO


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

i wouldnt say age...i'd say
experience


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

<------CLICK


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GBC*_
> 
> 
> > I CANT WAIT TO BUY PANTS IN A SMALLER SIZE
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I wont buy new clothes yet, but I'm impatiently waiting fitgirl!

Today I only did 30mins cardio.. the EC didn't give me any energy  I dunno what to do now, up it to 25mg? Or start cycling it maybe a couple days on a day off etc, I REALLY want it to give me the energy kick, seeing as all the extra cardio will help me bigtime.. moreso than the metabolic increase itself right?

I don't want to up it to 25mg and find that stops working within a week too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Guess who's back on IM?  

Journal is looking good as usual. I just recently stopped ephedrine a few days ago and damn, it's been tough. Taking that stuff for 5-6 years can get extremely, extremely addicting. 

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi sweetie, I missed ya.  I hope if I take a couple of days off that it works for energy again, I am in love with the kick it GAVE me


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah the ephedrine rush or whatever you want to call it is a great feeling, I absolutely love it. Stopping ephedrine was probably one of the hardest things that I have ever had to do. I don't know why really, I guess just because I was so used to it killing my appetite, etc. I'll tell you though, my sex drive is WAY higher without it, and my bloodflow is also very much improved, lol.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

lol this is off topic
but monstar
i could never see those clips that you posted of your training


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi GBC!!!

Ya know we all are really in the same boat.  We all have issues with our bodies. I think we really need to all take a step back and realize how lucky we are and keep it in perspective.  Yeah, it would be great to have a six pack...   BUT will it really make my life that much better?  I doubt it.  NOW I am not saying I will stop striving for it...  nor should you stop striving for your goals!
BUT you really should remember that you already are beautiful and very lucky!!  

Happy Easter!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ahhhh, very well said!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I know, I was just very disappointed the EC didn't give me any energy this morning. What should I do?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

*sigh* my diet is all off bc of lent and since I was so sick

today I feel somewhat better, but i ate bad stuff


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm did you get enough sleep last nite? 
what dose are you taking of EC? 

rise and shine tomarrow and say TODAY is a fresh start-eat clean, workout and SMILE girlie! no negative talkin!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi GBC.  Keep your head up beautiful


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

12.5mg eph 200mg caff

ty jen and premi 

i dont think my diet will be quite right til after easter..


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm afraid of easter at Baba's... I may allow myself to eat not so good for just the 1 meal, havent decided yet....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> today I feel somewhat better, but i ate bad stuff



and wwwhhhyyyyyy????????


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I dunno.. I think I'm pmsing, altho that's not a good excuse I know


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

OK....that's it right?  You're doing a really good workout tomorrow right????


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I have to take a few days off EC I think to see if I can get the ENERGY to come back.  I'll get up early for AM cardio (I'll take C alone..or maybe a SugarFree YJ Stinger) and I may do more later, altho I am going dancing at night.  AND NO ALCOHOL!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

did you have fun dancing girl??  

take a few days off the EC and then bump the ephd. to 18mg to start with. work your way to 24mg.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah letting your body go without ephedrine is definitely a good move at this point I think. And 24mg is a pretty strong dosage, that's the dosage that I pretty much became addicted to for some reason.


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 12.5mg eph 200mg caff
> 
> ty jen and premi
> ...



Greeky lent is almost over, we can have more healthy food choices  

Jill, Greeky- I can't wait to fit back into my old pants


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Viv, how are you today?   What's up??


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey hott stuff, thought I'd get in on the action on this kickin' journal. If you arent feelin the energy on the EC after a few more days why not just up the caffein? have some coffee? a red bull? somethin like that before hittin the gym.  I havent been feelin much energy in the gym the passed couple of days, and that needs to change, I could use a good kick in the ass from somewhere


----------



## sawheet (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> Hey hott stuff, thought I'd get in on the action on this kickin' journal. If you arent feelin the energy on the EC after a few more days why not just up the caffein? have some coffee? a red bull? somethin like that before hittin the gym.  I havent been feelin much energy in the gym the passed couple of days, and that needs to change, I could use a good kick in the ass from somewhere




Personally i think you need to ween off ephedra slowly and replace with caffiene, then hit it up again.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> I could use a good kick in the ass from somewhere




   There ya go!!


Hey Viv!  Lent's almost over sweetie and you'll be fine! Your a hottie no matter what   you think!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

hi everyone..today is a bad day

i only did 30 or 35 min cardio, i forget
i'm having a big problem at school, I need one final credit to graduate and I may not receive that credit 

I am soooo stressed out and def think I am pmsing cuz all I wanna do is cry and eat 

off the ephedrine for a few days (I already miss it) I can see how its addicting even mentally I am so much happier on it..

Today sucks


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Mornin sunshine!!! Hope your day gets better!


----------



## jstar (Apr 9, 2004)

Cheer up sweetie! You will get that credit 

Have a GREATTTT weekend!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

ty jilly  and jstar 

i am feelin better now.. altho i still wanna eat junk food goshdarnit!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

awww Viv that makes 2 of us that are stressed!  just dont give into the food to make you "feel better". We both need to learn patience and to calm ourselves! I hope it all works out for you girl!! 
Happy Easter!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Greekie!!! Sorrrry your stressing about school!!  

Thank god Lent is almost over.. I need a diet coke..(thats what I gave up)!! 

I hear ya on Effedrine being addicting!!! I miss it SO much and I have been off it for a month and a half!!! Sucks!! I'm getting use to it though!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

And.. HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Home from Church...

Last night I went dancing and I'm sure I burned off a lot of calories! I didn't drink, but on my way home I ate a low carb protein bar, cuz I was going to fall asleep and I needed some food!  The guys at 7-11 thought I was drunk cuz I was sooooo tired that I was literally stumbling, 100% sober.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Stacey, one year for Lent I gave up boys  back when I actually used to go on a lot of dates, I dunno what happened


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Oops! I forgot to mention one of my friends gave me a digicam yesterday! Going to use it for progress pics from now on.. no more hiding my face from the photo processing guy  

I didn't weigh or measure today, cuz I had to get ready for church.  I am pmsing too, so maybe I wont bother til after...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

OMG you gave up BOYS?????????? thats hilarious? did you loose your mind?? 

Glad you had a great time last nite! I LOVE dancing!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Greeky....happy Easter honey!!  How are you today?

Today is a pretty good day except Aunt Flo came to visit me....


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Home from Church...
> 
> Last night I went dancing and I'm sure I burned off a lot of calories! I didn't drink, but on my way home I ate a low carb protein bar, cuz I was going to fall asleep and I needed some food!  The guys at 7-11 thought I was drunk cuz I was sooooo tired that I was literally stumbling, 100% sober.


Good thing you didnt get dried fruit or chocolate!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Good thing you didnt get dried fruit or chocolate!!!!!!



 you know me too well! I was craving dried fruit yesterday and I had to convince myself not to buy any, but then I ate a sh*tload of chocolate at home cuz we had a choc bunny... At least that was BEFORE I went dancing, so I probably burned off most if not all of it.

Jen.. I had a date lined up a few days after Easter 

I am expecting auntie flo fitgirl! But I am glad you are feelin pretty good otherwise!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

From now on, I am goin to try to remember to ask myself the following every time I wanna eat bad..

"Do you want to fit into your clothes???"


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

I *think* I am a tad leaner, but I dont *know* for sure.  I know progress will come a lot faster when I can eat normal foods again! 

Ladies, what can I use in my coffee to make it nice light n yummy that wont add a million calories like cream or milk? I would try giving it up, but I know that's not gonna happen!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

I just bought ff powdered creamer. 10cals per tsp.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

I was thinking something along those lines Jilly, so I have better control over the # of calories, as opposed to ordering cream in it at dunkin donuts.. who knows how much they put in there? 200cals worth or more probably!!!!!

Tell me how it tastes and the brand?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

Jill - those powdered coffee creamers are nasty.  The ingredients are so bad for you 

Here is the typical powdered FF coffee creamer -10cals per tsp. 

*CORN SYRUP SOLIDS, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED CANOLA OIL,* DIPOTASSIUM PHOSPHATE (MODERATES COFFEE ACIDITY), SODIUM CASEINATE (A MILK DERIVATIVE)**, TITANIUM DIOXIDE, MONO- AND DIGLYCERIDES (PREVENTS OIL SEPARATION), SODIUM ALUMINOSILICATE, SUGAR, ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, ANNATTO COLOR

This is from coffeemate light.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

thanks for posting that Jodi-saved me too!  
those creamers are SOOOOOOOO bad for you!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

Ooops!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

So what should we use?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Another day of bad eating UGH!  WTF!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

How bad could it be Greeky? Tell me


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

I was eating a lot of chocolate chips, nuts, a little cereal, bread and cheese (cuz of Lent), halva, a few too many coffee's w/ cream, and some pringles.

At church I burnt my hair!  

I saw a lot of cute Greek guys, I really need to get my butt into gear to look good in 9 weeks for the Greek festival.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

Greeky, you speak Greek?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

yes sara


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Kali mera!


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know if I spelled it correctly.. Kali spera.. Kali nikta


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

its phonetic since this is not the greek alphabet


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Greek  I just wanted to send some hugs your way 

Oooh, and reading greek words here just makes me think of all my wonderful summers in Greece  I need to go there soon!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

TY jenny! I had a superbad night w/ fighting w/ my friend, pms, and binging.  Today will be better...

You should go to Greece with your honey


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

We should all go to Greece! I miss it there


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Today is a new day hunny bunny!!!! Just start fresh today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree Sara, but it's expensive!

Thanks Jilly.. last night was exactly what I'm trying to avoid - a bad combo of depression and binging, which leads to not enough sleep.  My body aches from lack of enough sleep 

I will MAKE today be better, but I am not looking forward to getting on a scale anytime soon until after I get my period and it's over.. what do you think?


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad to hear that


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Good Idea Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

I was really hungry but my mom said nooo don't eat, im cooking itll be ready soon! Over an hour later, it's not even close to ready and I ate a ton of peanuts and a little chocolate and I finally made myself a bread and cheese sandwich cuz I was fed up and starving. It pisses me off that she wont let me eat and then she's like I dunno why you're hungry so early anyway.  Ok I'm ranting, but we were fighting about other stupid shit too, and I'm mad


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Greeky- My mom used to be the same with me.. "Don't eat! dinner will be ready soon" and 2 hours later is soon.. 
What I started doing since I joined this forum. I rarley eat with them.. I have different time to eat , so I cook for myself.. except the Brown rice.. mom cooks it for me still


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

It just makes me mad, cuz if I didn't bother waiting I wouldn't have ate so much stuff.. I forgot to mention I ate an apple too


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

hmmm have you tried to talk to your mom that its best to eat every few hours... if you were hungry you should have ate. or asked her how long exactly it would be ready. 
next time, just eat and tell her if all she wants to do is argue about it that you are just going to put on ear muffs!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

seriously, she doesnt get it though.  

I am sooo GRRRRR today, and I was literally trying to figure out where to go buy candy but then I said to myself "Do you wanna fit in your clothes?" So i am sitting tight even though I really need to get out of the house.

I really hate how food controls my mood and self esteem.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

do y'all think i can lose 9% bf in 9 weeks?

also.. EC..cycling it how to get the fat loss AND retain the energy boosts?

how do i know if im not eating enough?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

aww girl hang in there. try not to think so negative!  
have you thought about getting those books of Dr.Phils? Jenny really seems to like them..maybe those will better help you find peace with food rather than letting it control you. 

hmm 9%bf in 9weeks. seems like a lot to me, but Im not really sure. it would take some very strict dieting Id think. 
if you decide to stick with the EC take it on the days you workout and not on the days you train. ie. 5days week with, 2 days without. that sort. 
well-log all your food into Fitday and monitor your totals. dont let the cals dip too low.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

whats considered too low? I am thinking of aiming for 1500-1800 a day but more on the high range until my progress slows and then maybe cut it down a bit


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a good place to start to work with. definitly monitor how you feel and how progress goes. aim for the higher end first. just cleaning up the foods will be enough to kick start things for a bit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

If I could just be consistent thats all.  Plus I wanna make sure I am eating enough to fuel my workouts..thats where the fat burning will come!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

you can do it girl!!!   I know it! Ive seen your willpower and dedication before! 
log everything in on here(its not that big of a hassle) and we'll all help keep an eye on you and help you decide if its enough or not


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks jen, that was a sweet thing to say, i know ive got it in me somewhere. just gotta find it.


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes Greeky you need to start loging everything you eat


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Start fresh with me tomorrow


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 12, 2004)

Just thought I would share this cool link with you.  

http://www.naturaltherapycenter.com/HEALTH CONCERNS/anxiety-stress/


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm new to this forum but if Jenn says you have it in you then theres no doubt in my mind that you can do it! Stay on top of it and I think 9% loss could be a possibility. I find that keeping water intake high is very important  1500-1800 cals is a great place to start, with a gallon of water in you a day you should see some good results, I'll be watchin' this journal to see your progress, good luck with it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok guys Ill try to start recording my meals, i think if i do it during the day and add as i do instead of waiting til nighttime itll be easier to remember

ty for the cool link don and ty for the encouragement griff

im just goin thru some tough times, im extremely moody and irritable. and im about to graduate, i just am under  a lot of stress which is why im goin to do my best w my diet but try to keep it do-able i mean im not goin for competition anyway right so yeah it wont be 100% perfect 

the good news is my one credit problem is pretty much resolved as long as i get my paperwork filled out and put in 40hrs as soon as possible for my internship .. i hope they let me do 8 hr days!

M1: 3/4 c oats, banana, large iced coffee w cream (estimate 200cals for the cream) 
M2: 2 eggs, 1/2c oats, 5 peanuts.. i needed comfort food 
M3: tuna, lettuce, 15-20 almonds (lost count)
M4:  diet hot chocolate, choc egg whites, 5 peanuts .. 
M5: 7 olives, few crumbs feta, a lot of imitation crabmeat sauteed in canola oil w/ mushrooms and onions, lettuce. box of sf jello

I was craving chocolate bigtime thinkin about all that easter candy on sale *sigh* oh well egg whites r healthy!!

i know the coffee w cream is noootttt good, but i cant give it up right now its one of those little things that makes me happy
was gonna do cardio this morning but my body was too tired so i fell back asleep for almost 3 hrs  hopefully ill get to do some later since i havent done any since friday and i can definately say i need it for stress relief


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I *think* my jeans are starting to get a little less.. suffocating..


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey greek!!! Your doing great! I stuggle w/you on this issue (most women do, I fear). 

And...we both have 9 weeks until our "events"


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG you're right! We have the same exact goal date!!!!!

You're getting married.. and I'll be looking for a hubby!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Stacey, one year for Lent I gave up boys  back when I actually used to go on a lot of dates, I dunno what happened


Thats toooo funny girlie!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

you said it girl- everything in moderation- limit stress and do the best that you can.  
Im glad you listened to your body and slept more, sounds like you realy needed it chickie.
Thats great that your going to be able to get the credit to graduate!!! I knew it would all work out for you!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

funny! I will give you all my wealth of info on planning a wedding...seriously, I need to quite my job sometimes


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> TY jenny! I had a superbad night w/ fighting w/ my friend, pms, and binging.  Today will be better...
> 
> You should go to Greece with your honey


Sorrrry you had a Bad Night!! I am fighting with one of my friends also--Sucks!!!!

That is good news about the credit problem!!!

I know things will be okay with you...just try and stay focused with school!! ( I WISH I would have)

Take care honey--sending hugs to you!


----------



## jstar (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Greeky! 

Post those meals girl. Do you keep a notebook with your meals in it? This is what I do since I am not always able to get on here everyday...then you can just post what you wrote down earlier instead of trying to remember it all.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> funny! I will give you all my wealth of info on planning a wedding...seriously, I need to quite my job sometimes


I hear ya!! I know more about planning a wedding then my own job here. 
I had to plan a wedding for around 650 People--and the wedding was out of town. ugggg.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree, I really think that posting your meals would definitely be a good idea. Everything else is looking good though, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

650 people Holly Crap! I was complaining because I thought we would have 120 and we will have closer to 160!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Greeky.....where are those meals???  C'mon now, it's 2:30, you tellin' me you've only eaten twice?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep- my total turnout was like 610---It was Nuts!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

should i go back and edit my earlier post w/ meal 3?

thanks stacey *hug*  
cate.. im not gettin married anytime soon but a boyfriend would be nice to have 

jstar im online all the time, so its easier for me to do it here than in a notebook 
im glad u agree i dont have to be strict-strict jen jen 
monstar.. no i will not stand up  

FIT!!! I just had my third meal.. where should i post it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Put it in your entry where you posted the other two meals....just keep editing when you eat something and post it there.....like mine is, I just post when I eat!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I finished posting my meals.. I did 45mins cardio w/o EC and w/o music cuz my batteries died! 

I keep thinking about candy, so I wont let myself go to the supermarket.  I wont even go tanning cuz I'm afraid I'll make an extra stop  Thought I was gonna hit 6 meals today, but I am not eating anything after the jello so I can hit the sack early! Had no real chocolate today, which is good.. its been tough but hey, it always is the first few days 

I was thinking about how in the past I used to diet so well and I wasnt losing weight.  I hope this is bc I wasnt eating enough, but how can I be sure????? I mean seriously, I used to be strict.... Its kinda worrying me.  I am hoping tho that this time, higher cals and EC will help me do more cardio and burn more fat  Anybody have any input??? I remember thinking that there mustve been something wrong with me that I wasnt losing any weight, perhaps whatever it was will prevent me again this time.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats On no Chocolate today!!!  

And awesome cardio--bet that was hard with no music.

You are doing great girl!!!! I call it babysteps--thats what I take! One day at a time!

Maybe you will do better now on diets b/c you have everyone here for help?!! Just a thought!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Dont feel bad that you didnt have chocolate today, your sis had enough for the both of us!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I wanna eat.. grr.. got 4 pieces of sf gum in my mouth! 

TY Stacey! I know its tough but it always gets easier!

Jillian! Extra cardio for you tomorrow!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

gum is ok....no candy!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Greekie....You know that Polar Ice?  How strong it is?  It's not strong anymore to me, I chew the flavor out of one piece, take it out, then pop in another.  I'm trying to break the habit of swallowing the gum.

Yes.....I have an addiction for gum.  I want to try the new wildberry one, but the damn store didn't have it today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought the wild berry was nasty!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hmm....I tried this one the other day that reminded me of cough sryup.  It was nasty.  Some lemon flavored stuff.  Wasn't the Cooler's kind.  Got a cherry one today, flavor was gone in 2 secs.


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm trying to break the habit of swallowing the gum.


Me too


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

You know if you swallow the gum, it makes a giant ball in your stomach? 



Hi GBC


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL, I always swallow my gum. I know its a bad habit.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

Man you guys are sick....(I swallow my gum too) What is it with that? its like deep inside you feel like a rebel because its something your mom certainly never approved of. I feel pretty badass knowing that piece of chewy deliciousness is sliding down my choke hole never to come out again....lol something like that


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Good morning my lovelies!!!!!  to all! 

took EC, did 45mins cardio

M1: 3/4c oats (had to force myself to eat it) large iced coffee w cream
M2: "aloha trail mix" 280 cals, 14g fat, 32g carbs, 6 or 7g protein
M3: large iced coffee w/ cream
M4: lotsa (maybe 6oz or more) grilled chicken, lettuce, 2 olives, 10 peanuts (also had 2-3 forkfuls brown rice to try it)
M5: just egg whites, had enough fat today oh and a little piece of chicken
off to school!!!! be back later!!!!

oh and y'all need to get a new hobby.. swallowing gum! HA!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You know if you swallow the gum, it makes a giant ball in your stomach?



No it doesn't make a ball in your tummy.  You 
 it out too!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

WOOHOO Viv!! great start to the day!! Have a great one


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Have a super day early riser! I slept till 8:15 (day off again!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

TY jen jen and jillian! 

Pretty much updated my meals, may add in a diet hot chocolate a sugar free jello or both but nothin major. Oh I might try the brown rice my mom is making

First day at internship, all I did was fax and put packets together, I'm full of papercuts but it's ok theyre all nice and tomorrow I get to do better stuff. 

I took EC again on my drive home cuz I had a coffee and I figured why not? since I gotta be awake to do some homework.. but it's NOT working  it looks to me like, when you're pooped you're pooped and EC won't help ya (unless maybe I up the dose, but I am kinda hesitant to do that) I am feeling slight tingling (not as bad as the redline) 

I really need sleep, I can tell cuz my ribs are starting to hurt again 

Diet is far from perfect, but at least my calories arent way too high or anything I don't think and thats more important.

I seriously think I'm starting to look less fat but my waist measurement today was MORE! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only thing I can think of is that since my back, boobs, and ass all got bigger, my waist doesnt look as big as it really is


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

Now, now...what is going on here???   What do you mean bigger?   It should be getting smaller....me thinks someone isn't being honest about their food......

You need to get some sleep, you're right.  Are you sure that's why your ribs are hurting?   Did you do any cardio today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Good morning my lovelies!!!!!  to all!
> 
> took EC, did 45mins cardio
> ...



These better not be like Frapps from Starbucks   !!!!  Lose 'em.




> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> M4: lotsa (maybe 6oz or more) grilled chicken, lettuce, 2 olives, 10 peanuts
> M5: should be egg whites and 1 yolk will edit if its not



This actually isn't so bad!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure, whenever I don't get enough sleep for an extended period of time, my ribs hurt.  

I did 45mins cardio today. 

And I am being 100% honest about my foods, it upsets me that you think I'm not.  I am bloated from PMS prolly.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

They are NOTHING like the frapps.. the frapps are horrible for u

the iced coffees are coffee, ice, CREAM, and equal(aspartame).. My estimate is about 200cals.. I am using them as a fat source 

I mentionned before I'm not quite ready to give these up.  College is hard enough!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, as long as they are like that.......I'm not  you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> And I am being 100% honest about my foods, it upsets me that you think I'm not.  I am bloated from PMS prolly.



Awww honey, don't be upset....I didn't mean to upset you.  I'm just trying to help you - you know that.   Sometimes I get a little rude.....   I don't mean to be...that's what I get for being tooo honest!


I loves ya, you know that


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

It's ok.. come here gimme kiss


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL!

Hi GBC   Can I have one too?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

How many you want?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there an "All you can take" option?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

try and get some sleep tonite girl! sounds like your body is asking you for some!! dont want to get sick from being too drained! 
glad to hear the first day of your internship went well!!! ughh paper cuts suck! I would have been so bored! 

listen to Tammy-shes just helping  think of her as a lil kickin the butt  

awwwwww I need a kiss too please!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Premi, what do I look like.. a buffet??? 

I know Jen..
I am definately gonna sleep tonight, thinking of goin to bed at 10!!! That is soo early for me! If I wake up at 7 that gives me 9hrs! Oh and a kiss for you too


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes.  A buffet of wonderful kisses!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Changed meals again.  I'm finally starting to wake up but I still wanna go to bed early tonight, NO later than 11!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

https://www.flirtcatalog.com/catalo...73&PHPSESSID=392207cbe240c7b7aea86c3daedad97f

I really want this body and shirt.. Possible? I hope so..

I am definately buying something from this site as a reward when I reach my goal.. but who knows when that will be


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm, that's definitely a good body to strive for... 

Definitely looks like she has breast implants though, is that something that you're considering?


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

I think shes too skinny!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hmm, that's definitely a good body to strive for...
> 
> Definitely looks like she has breast implants though, is that something that you're considering?


 Everyone and their damn breast implants lol. Sheesh.


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Id rather look more like this: http://www.stephanie-collins.com/


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

YUM!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

I LOVE the shirt!!! but I dont think that I have b00bies to fit it!!  

and umm that chick is missing something - muscle!! even some tone going on!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah the girl from this link:

https://www.flirtcatalog.com/catalo...73&PHPSESSID=392207cbe240c7b7aea86c3daedad97f

Definitely doesn't have much if any muscle tone at all. That's not really saying that she doesn't have a good body though...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Jill... I wish I had a six pack like THAT chick!!  She is beautiful and NATURAL looking (no fake boobies)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

She's one of those fat skinny people.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Yeah the girl from this link:
> 
> https://www.flirtcatalog.com/catalo...73&PHPSESSID=392207cbe240c7b7aea86c3daedad97f
> ...


She looks sickly to me


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

"She's one of those fat skinny people"

Ah yes, the infamous "skat".... But I'm with Monstar...I'd still take her


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh don't get me wrong, she is a very pretty woman.  Just no muscle tone to her.  I'm sure there are lots of guys that would take it!


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey....I'm skat 

I agree w/Jill....what I wouldn't do for that sixpack!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Greekie!

Um, yeah, that is an awfully revealing top 

I think they have cute clothes in that catalog but the models are skeletal. Jilie's girl (Steph Collins) - that is what I am going for but I don't think my arms are capable of that size. Grrr genetics!

The way I see it there are TOO many chicks who have that skinny body big boob no muscle look and if that is what guys want then so be it. But a girl who has a lean, tight, muscular body definitely has to work much much harder for it and is much more of a "goal physique" for me! 

BTW your diet's looking really good! Keep up the good work


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2004)

Why do you guys always criticize what I want? I DONT want to look like the girl Jilly posted.  

Thankfully my group meeting was cancelled. Today's diet sucks.

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, 1 yolk, large iced coffee w cream
M2: starbucks large iced coffee w half n half (NO its not a frap)
M3: grilled chix on low carb whole wheat, tad honey mustard
M4: a lot of almonds (20+), banana
M5: large iced coffee w cream, 3oz turkey, a few peanuts, 1/2c oats
M6: can of tuna, lettuce, peppers, mustard

I'm hungry, and I'm drinking a lot of coffee. I'm pmsing, and very tired.  Anybody else get more hungry when they have pms/period? 

Went to store..picked up bag of tropical trail mix.. but I knew there was no way I was gonna eat just 1 or 2 servings (8 in bag) so I put it back  also avoiding the girl scout cookies on the counter 

My cals are too high as are my carbs and especially my fat.  I wish I could just have a nice simple daily routine.  But that won't happen til sometime after I graduate and get a good job.  Sucks..

jstar- thanks.. and i say, if i had that body id wanna show it off too.  

when even your "fat" clothes dont look ok, its depressing 

No, I am not thinking about getting implants, not unless theres nothing left after dieting down.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

hi greeky.  everyone's tastes will definitely vary that's for sure.  if i were to post a photo of my ideal i'm sure she'd be too muscular for your taste (and lots of other men and women too).  doesn't make me wrong just like your ideal doesn't make you wrong.  

i just think you're going to find more fans of a fit physique here than in the general public and the image you posted kinda looked like a skinny kid with boobs attached.  

by the way...i have NO doubt that if she walked into a club men would drop on the spot and there'd be a lot of drooling.  

reminds me of this silly saying my dad used to say about art.  
"i like what i like and critics be damned"

i guess we can all apply that to our vision of the ideal body.


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

Cheer up my sunshine!!! Your diet wasnt even bad today, what are you talking about??? 

Sending lotsa        your way!

BTW-Check out what my city looks like today,theres a pic in my journal. its like the first day of winter!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

You need to take a real hot bath and unplug sweetie!!  try and relax and destress yourself. you will make the progress you want in time. 
and if that is the body that you want-then no one can argue with what will make you happy. just remember thought that we all have different builds and you can never compare yourself entirely to someone else. you have to find what is righ for your body. 

good girl for putting thr trail mix back! I woudl have ate the whole thing, those 1 servings are tiny! 

Have a good evening girlie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> "i like what i like and critics be damned"



EXACTLY! TY for this great quote nikegurl!

TY for the love Jillian! And TY for reinforcing how good it was that I didn't buy the trail mix Jen! That was a really good thing!!!!! 

Little things like that mean a lot to me I guess 

It's so ridiculous, I was crying my eyes out before, and for what? nothing.. FUCKIN HORMONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well, at least my last meal was good! But I still ate over my allowed calories today cuz of all those coffees.. if i didnt have them I wouldve been fine.. well I wouldnt function fine tho


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Viv..

That is girl is gorgeous, I mean let's face it.  Her boobs are fake, but she is still smoking.  I KNOW my boyfriend would prefer HER to the other more muscular chick.  I am gonna ask him... not that it matters.  Your goals are just that, YOUR goals.  I think it's just that most of the women on Ironmag, want to look like we are made of iron!!!   My goals are different than yours... of course, we are different people.  But we support each other no matter what!!!  Night sweetie!  

Oh Yeah!  I eat NON STOP when I am about to get my period, starving constantly!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Greeky...cheer up girlie 

I am a mess when I'm PMS Monster...I eat everything in sight. I want boxes of pasta It sucks...but it only lasts a week:bounce:


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm at my internship but I had to come say hi !! SHHH!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning sweetie!!  

The week before my period I'm a complete  .  I eat EVERYTHING  , especially chocolate and ice cream  , can't get enough of it that week!! Then I cry and whine because I ate it all!! Fuc#@%^ hormones!!!

Have fun at your internship!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey I keep meaning to ask you, when you say iced coffee are you talking about like a capucinno type of drink or just a regular black coffee that's iced?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

The coffees are ice, coffee, cream, and equal.  I think she uses them as a fat source.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Miss you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

I am angry for no reason whatsoever! Ncgirl, maybe I'd feel better if I had some ice cream!

Monstar.. iced coffees, are black coffee cooled and iced, and I have them add equal and cream.  Cappuccinos are made with espresso and steamed/foamed milk. 

Miss u too Jillian! Check out my f'd up meals for the day..  I think this is affecting my mood as well, cuz of my new job and school I am not eating on time and I'm eating all unusual stuff, and it's probably adding to my crankiness.

I've been getting decent sleep and been so tired I wanna fall asleep in my car instead of going to class.  Weather change maybe?  So thats a problem I have, I'll need a coffee or food to help give me some energy and thats extra cals..

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, large iced coffee w cream
snack: *was starving* a bite size mr goodbar (chocolate)
M2: grilled chix on whole wheat
M3: iced coffee w cream, 6 weird asian crackers
M4: 2 stuffed grape leaves, 3/4c oats, 3oz turkey, 3 dried apricots, apple
M5: roasted chicken, broccoli
M6: broccoli, egg whites, 1 sf chocolate <-hungry and craving, overall not bad tho

ARGH! I'm frustrated with myself.  I hate what I see in the mirror.  I hate how I FEEL with this excess tummy fat.  I can't sit.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

You are finally here!!!

I am a piggie. I tortured myself today and tried on a old pair of jeans from 1 year ago) -no way were they gonna 'do up'. Ive just gotten too fat.  The thing that pisses me off is that I keep eating.... I just fail over and over to do anything about it-except maybe complain. I can realte to how you are feeling sweets, TOTALLY

BTW, what is so wrong with your diet? It looks good to me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> M1: 3/4c oats, ew, large iced coffee w cream
> snack: *was starving* a bite size mr goodbar (chocolate)
> ...



Don't be upset sweetie...the meals look good today.   What are weird asian crackers....anything like a table wafer???  

other than the mr. goodbar (my fav btw) you did really, really good.   Try to get a good lean protein and a good veggie for meal 5 and you'll be rockin'


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

> ARGH! I'm frustrated with myself. I hate what I see in the mirror. I hate how I FEEL with this excess tummy fat. I can't sit.


I know that feeling. Hang in there though, everything will turn out okay. We all have our bad days. And the days that we feel fat, etc. It's definitely frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with Tammy. your diets not that bad today hun!! just the LIL bite of chocolate bar. dont be so hard on yourself girl! 
progress takes time! Just keep doing the very best that you can, we're all here for support! you CAN DO IT!!  try not to stress-that always makes things worse!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks guys, Jilly, I feel like that too, Im so depressed~

Fitgirl I added something, but I dont feel my meals were good today at all, I know my calories r high and my fat and carbs too.. and a bite size mr goodbar wont make me fat either

Monstar, if it was just one or two days id get over it, but i feel like this every damn day cuz im so much fatter than i used to be


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

jillian, if i try on my white pants i wore on halloween ill probably cry. *hugs* im out be back soon


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I am angry for no reason whatsoever! Ncgirl, maybe I'd feel better if I had some ice cream!
> 
> 
> snack: *was starving* a bite size mr goodbar (chocolate)


  Dang it..if you have icecream send some my way!  and send the rest of the Goodbars!  mmmmm


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

NO JUNK FOOD FOR U Missy!  

I went out for a bit and I'm feeling much better yay!

Love the new avi Jodie!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

What did you do??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

i'll pm u


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Share the juice details with us all!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

seriosly...you can't give a build up like that and then keep info form us....what are you a girl?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dont stop by here much, but I'd figure I'd say hello .


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> seriosly...you can't give a build up like that and then keep info form us....what are you a girl?



 

hi camaro


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Boo!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

god c'mon....the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

I went to visit my booty call 












JUST KIDDING!!!!!! u guys r silly, i didnt do anything special just girly stuff


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

If nothing special why not say?  Patrick wants to know lol


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Greeky bought shoes


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

brazillian bikini wax?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

Booty call.


I need one of those.

Oh wait, Im engaged. 

Sigh.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

I know what Greeky did and it is AMAZING!!! She pm'ed me with all the juicy details....ahhhhhh just thinking about it makes me excited.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Its a BIG secret though!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Meals updated on previous page.  For some reason when I nuked my choc eggies just now, they came out in the shape of a doughnut


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey...if your engaged, isn't a booty call always there or is that because I'm a girl


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Jillian, you're the best!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Man I wannnnna knowwwwwwwww toooooooooooo greekie--do spillll it!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Now I NEED to know!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

Greeky.. you had better just tell them what you did, it's driving them  

I am guessing you got a pedicure???


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

lol sorry guys, its kinda personal


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

I forgot to mention.. my right hipbone said hello to me yesterday  LOL, i carry and lose fat unevenly.  My right side is leaner than my left, especially noticeable on hips, thighs, and cheeks (my face not my ass  )

I think it went back into hiding tho  Come back!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

You're too funny G

Morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!  Hope your feeling better today!! Your diet looked fine yesterday, a bite size candy bar is nothing hun- you deserve it!  


But................. I wanna know the secret too (although a booty call does sound nice  !!)

Are you going dancing tonight?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

A booty call is ALWAYS nice!   I think I will have one tonight... at least I hope so!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey there girl! 
I hope you'll have a wonderful weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

HEY babsie, ncgirl, sapphy and jenny! 

NOOO booty calls for me i was just joking! 

dunno if i am goin dancing tonight we'll see..

I am almost afraid to post todays diet.  Ive been eating so much lately it makes me wonder how I ever manage to eat so little before, especially when my 5 meal plan added up to 1300cals and I often only had 3 or 4 of the 5. 

M1: 3/4c oats. ew. large coffee w cream
M2: tiny coffee w. tad cream, banana, 6 dried apricots, large handful nuts
M3: subway spinach and chicken salad w. feta, a little dried fruit/trail mix, 1/3 choc bar (75cals), medium coffee w cream/milk
M4: chicken, turkey, broccoli, 1/2c oats, 3 dried apricots
M5: nectarine, a few pistachios. 3 slices turkey, a few peanuts, crispix and honey nut cheerios
M6: grilled fish, dandelion greens, a little feta, a few peanuts, grapes
M7: coffee w SOY creamer, 5 or 6 sf chocolates, egg whites

I actually like this soy silk creamer stuff, saves a bunch of calories.. gonna prob try the french vanilla flavor soon

WTF I am an eating machine!  I hope its just the PMS. 

I ate enough to feed an army today


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

I eat 6 meals when i get up at 5:30 am, otherwise its usually 5.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

This is ridiculous, I keep eating and adding my foods, but it doesn't feel like a binge cuz I'm hungry.  When will it end?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

maybe try eating more filling foods rather than calorie dense foods like those nuts, dried fruit and cereal..those add up fast and leave u hungry.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

i know jen! im tryin to eat good stuff! its hard when ur feelin all out of whack!


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Feel better Greeky ....I know what you mean. I have the hardest time caring about what I eat when I feel like crap!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah but u r 15.something% bodyfat... *sigh*


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

I haven't always been


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm really depressed today. I told my mom I don't think I'm pretty enough for guys to like me and she more or less agreed with me.

Last night- binge on cereal and cherries

Today:
1 hr cardio

M1: 1/2c oats, ew, a few choc chips
M2: tuna, lettuce, large apple, coffee w/ soy creamer
M3: 5-6 sf chocolates
M4: pork chop, lettuce, picked at choc chip waffles, 10 cherries
M5: chicken, salad, rasberry vinagrette, handful peanut m&m's, half a waffle, cherries, cereal <-was goin to go to bed right away but my stomach hurts so bad I cant sleep and I need something soft and mushy in there  F'N stomachache.


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> Last night- binge on cereal and cherries


Its better than REG peanut butter


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwww Viv sweetie you are very pretty!! dont get so down on yourself hun!  me and you need to find ourselves a man! we will someday when the right guy comes-I keep trying to tell myself that!  

good work on the cardio this morning!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

Well I think you and your mother are both a little nutty no offense....what do they put in the water in NJ??? haha, I think the pics look great, and last time I took a piss I was still a guy! so there, proved both of you wrong...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 17, 2004)

thanks jen and griff.. we're both pmsing so it's tough.. plus she doesnt necessarily phrase things as she means to say them.. 

Do you guys know anything about Ventilean and InsuleanR?
I got suckered into buying them at the supp store... 
Ventilean is a fat burner w/ Yohimbe, InsuleanR is an ALA-based product, so that should be fine.. they were out of SAN Loaded..

Jillian, at least it wasnt doughnuts and ice cream sweetie!  If only u lived nearby so we could help each other out more!

Fitgirl where are you?? I hope u r not mad at me or nothing


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

> I'm really depressed today. I told my mom I don't think I'm pretty enough for guys to like me and she more or less agreed with me.



Wow, that is awful.  Don't ever believe anything like that.  I find that a lot of girls I know who have problems with their self esteem and the way they look have a weird relationship with their mother.  Usually their mother was/is very hard on them about their appereance and they are always trying to go for the "perfect" look.  I think it is the mothers way of living vicariously through their daughters.  

You look fine.  Just worry about guys being good looking enough for you .


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 17, 2004)

My mom usually compliments my appearance. this was out of the ordinary.  Plus what she said was its ok its better to have an ugly guy.. so it can be interpreted several ways... She picks on everything else tho.  We have a weird relationship, she loves me to death yet makes me feel like shit


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

M1: 1.25c oats, ew, cherries, strawberries, nectarine, cereal *binge* hungry, tired, blah 
M2: 3/4c oats, coffee w/ regular cream

EC - 45 mins cardio RAWRRR!!!!!
cracked open my fancy r-ALA, took it b4 the ice cream cake.. I should be seeing some serious water reduction in my face w/in a few days..hopefully.

M3:  medium size piece ice cream cake, egg whites, coffee w/ a little silk soy creamer
M4: chicken, salad, carrots, feta, honey mustard, 2 spoonfuls of soup, a few forkfuls of chocolate cake, coffee w/ half n half

**Sister's bday yesterday, cousin's bday today, TWO cakes 


EC either does nothing, or makes me frickin happy go lucky.  It's like anti-depressants or something.  

Anybody know anything about Ventilean or yohimbe?  I bought it and I wanna know more b4 I start taking it.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Make the rest of the day clean and you'll be alright


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

I have a planned cheat.. ice cream cake for my little sister's bday.. I'll have a tiny piece.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Morning chickie!!! Pmsing still......ahhhh.

Anywase, Im gonna start entering my meals on fitday I think. I didnt know you could customize your foods, etc...and it calulates your cals and all! 

My tummy is growing hugely, and Steve made a comment about my ass yesterday, PRICK! Hope your day is bettar than mine sweetheart. I really wish we lived CLOSE to eachother.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

I wanna smack Steve


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

You and me both. 

That triggered something my mother said to me years ago, when I was really fat. She said it looked like i had a tire stuck inside me  sideways, cause my tummy and ass were so big. I was quite big then but still, what a bitch. Im really trying to deal with my parents right now, the "hate" is deff coming out. Its much more complicated than that.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

AWWWWWWWW!!! I have issues w/ my parents definately a love/hate relationship there.  I am so sorry your mom mistreated you like that!!! You deserve much better sweetheart, I dunno if you might wanna look into psychotherapy where you relive your childhood w/ the therapist as your parents... I dunno if that made any sense but I learned about it in class once.. It's ok to let those feelings come out and really FEEL them so that you come to know them very well.  The more aware you are of your feelings, the better you can deal with/handle them.  I really think you should also have a heart-to-heart w/ Steve asking him for REAL support in healing your heart and mind.  XOXOXOXOX


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> Anywase, Im gonna start entering my meals on fitday I think. I didnt know you could customize your foods, etc...and it calulates your cals and all!




Jilly.....hey hooonneeeyyyy!!!!   You'll love Fitday.com.   You can customize/enter any foods you eat.   I used it alot a couple of years ago and it really helped me to see what I was eating and what I shouldn't have eaten.

You'll get a REAL GOOD idea of your caloric intake, and how your macros break up.


----------



## Cate (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey there ....sorry to hear you are having such a rough time . Mom's are sooo strange. I have a wonderful one, but my grandmother use to make comments about my Mom's weight all the time (and she wasn't heavy). At my shower in March, she told my sister-in-law that she looked heavier! I was sooo pissed...some people don't think before they speak .

BTW- I love fitday.com!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Greeky. Steve totally supports me 100%, and is here to help me heal. Hopefully therapy will help me with my past, as you said this is what I am mainly trying to heal. (family /past ed)

Fitgirl, I luuuuuuuuuuuv fitday!!!!! Its so much easier than ME counting all the friggin macros. Greeky hun, you should try it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> some people don't think before they speak .




Isn't that the truth??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Isn't that the truth??



Are you mad at me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thanks for the tips Greeky. Steve totally supports me 100%, and is here to help me heal. Hopefully therapy will help me with my past, as you said this is what I am mainly trying to heal. (family /past ed)
> 
> Fitgirl, I luuuuuuuuuuuv fitday!!!!! Its so much easier than ME counting all the friggin macros. Greeky hun, you should try it!



Thats good to hear Jilly, I'm glad

As for fitday.. I don't know my exact portion sizes....


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Greeky, I think she's just sorry that you're doing this to yourself  Did you check out the link I gave you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

It seems like she doesn't even want to talk to me 

I clicked the link, but I didn't do what it says yet


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, sometimes that happenes when we're frustrated  She's been trying to help, but it just hasn't worked  

Do the work  I'm off powerwalking, talk to you later


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Do u know this for fact?

All of a sudden I feel I have to defend myself for my binging problem  and pms


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Now I'm sad


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

No, I don't know that for a fact, I haven't talked to Fitgirl 

You don't have to defend yourself, but I think you need to realise that you can overpower this, and you're the only one who can do it. Feeling sorry for yourself is not helping sweetie  I know it sounds harsh and I really really don't mean to be a meanie.. Which I think you know, cause you know I've had eating disorders too in the past and I've overcome it. You need to make this happen! And it needs to happen now! Aren't you tired of feeling like shit? Aren't you tired of not being comfortable in your own skin and beating yourself up everyday after all that you've eaten? Well I think you are! So do something about it, step out of the "I'm stuck here" zone and start *living*!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Jenny! You are so on the dot! My diet today will be perfect I swear!

M1: 3/4 c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk soy creamer, 2 almonds
M2: 15 almonds, banana 
M3: chicken salad, half packet rasberry vinagrette (30cals)
M4: "low carb" protein bar
M5: ew, 3 slices deli turkey 

EC- 1hr 5 mins cardio (750 cals)

M6: grilled chicken, lettuce, mustard, silk coffee (thats my new name for the coffee w soy creamer  )

Today is gonna be 6 meals cuz I had the protein bar like an hour and a half before I was supposed to, I dunno why I was so hungry.. prob the lack of fat in M3 and the dinky amount of lettuce in my salad 

I wanted a little bite size chocolate from the jar at work.  I resisted not cuz it'll make me fat but because a whole day of clean eating makes ya feel good about yourself- which is what i'm striving for, plus I had more than enough junk while I was pmsing!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

Hang in there with the binging greekblondechic, I know how tough it is. For whatever reason I have not really had any strong desire to binge probably in good week or so. I mean I just havn't thought about it at all. I have been concentrating more on my protein intake, etc. Last night though I went out for drinks and I came home starving. I was so tempted to eat this cake. Luckily, I talked myself out of it. I know you have this in you, just hang in there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Monstar   I know the main reasons I binge are as follows:

1. Upset
2. Stressed
3. Tired
4. Hungry but lazy to cook 
5. PMS 
6. Feeling sick

Luckily I am done PMSing   I just have to work out strategies for dealing with all of these situations other than with food.  I know I can do it too, I never give up, I'm a stubborn Greek!  I think I need to be like Jillian and focus more on healing my inside, then the rest will fall into place  I'm happy today, the sun is out


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Keep up the good mood today girlie!!! that really sets the tone for the day, think postive about everything!  
diets looking good! Iknow you can get back on track, Ive seen it before!!   

Have a super day girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Jen! I know what you mean.. but it's like a zone and you're either in or you're out, and I am breakin down the walls around it so I can get IN!  In January I was bingefree for good 4 weeks, then I started carb cycling which technically wasn't binging altho it felt like it.  I am gonna do this! 

I'm also happy that today my good mood isn't on account of EC like it was yesterday for a while.  Today it's natural... 
well except for the midol


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Hun!

How are things today??  If you are taking midol, I can guess!!!  It's beautiful outside today, get out and enjoy it!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey greeky Jenny is sooo right. I've been there also. I havnt binged in several months, but I was a regular. We all have the power to change....you can do this!

Oh...and I think fitgirl was agreeing w/me that people say stupid things...not you necessarily. This is my intrepretation


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Sapphy!  It's so hot out! Unbelievable! Wish I could wear my white shorts but I can't 

Cate that's so awesome you overcame it! Did you use any tips or strategies, or read or do anything to help you change? Was it easier to lose weight once you did change?

Also, I wouldn't be surprised either way.. I'm a moody bitch when I am pmsing and fighting w/ the parents. SORRY!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi!! Time to play! Cheer up pleeeeeezzzzzzzzzzze!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

HI Greeky!! And everyone!! I am new to the board.. well i've been around for about 3 weeks now.. reading everyone's journals. I posted in new members.. I can relate to you totally!! I am a complete sweets ADDICT!! never used to be.. so i am overcoming that bingeing cycle recently. It is hard no doubt.. its like a drug and you just have to beat it! i believe its totally mind over matter. I've been going a week strong now. You have to realize that all that BAD food will be there in moderation when we reach our goals! And believe me.. i still fight this all the time.. but if i give in everyday i'll never reach my goal. Just a little insight! I'm on here all the time feel free to say hi! byeee


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm fine now darling, but I was just mentionning that I do know how incredibly moody I get. 

Yes I'm here, I feel so loved  However I wanna go to the gym soon!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello and welcome to IM ltennis! Thanks for your encouragement.. one week thats GREAT! Today is day one for me.

My sobriety date April 19th 2004 

And you're right the bad foods will always be there, but damnit summer is coming and I wanna look hot!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

I did an hour of cardio this am, sweatin like a little piggie!! Burned 800 cals! Beat that! jk


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

no kidding tell me about it!! I'm here to support you and we can help each other!! Bikinis are soon!!! ahhhhh!! i saw your pics and you are very pretty!! i know how it is.. you aren't comfy in your own skin but everyone tells you you look great! Its a personal thing i guess.. you have a goal at where you will feel comfortable with yourself. HEHe that's so funny.. your sobriety date!! you can do it! 
wow jill good job on the cardio.. i'm sitting here working up the motivation to go for a run or go to the gym!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I did an hour of cardio this am, sweatin like a little piggie!! Burned 800 cals! Beat that! jk



  I don't think I ever hit more than 700-750 in one hour

You are crazy woman!!!  I just took EC  I might return that stuff w/ yohimbe in it, I just don't feel comfortable about it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Aww thanks!  You're right tho, I don't care what people say, cuz it's a personal thing!

Bikini season


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Its probably cause I weigh more than you, and I dont even know how accurate those things are. On the cross trainer 20 mins I burn 300 cals, and the stair master 20 mins I only burn 200 cals-the stair master is WAY harder and Im sweatin WAY more!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Greekie--just caught up on your journal!!

You can do this honey, I know you can...try & stay focused!!! I know its hard..but you can!
HUGS!!

GO JILL On the cardio


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Stacey-I should go get the girls whoring thread!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

LOL, I forgot about that thread, it's ok tho I love the comments, my journal has been feeling lonely lately!!!!

HI Stacey! Thanks for stoppin by beautiful! 

Jillian  I dont think u weigh more than me, we always seemed to weigh pretty much the same. Regardless, a few pounds is no big difference.  Also, I've heard the ellipticals/cross trainers umm overestimate your calories burned.. so take it w/ a grain of salt! Oh yeah and I HATE the stairmaster with a passion! 

The Passion of the Stairmaster!   I'm a corny dork!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

I hate the stairmaster too but its such a challenge, thats why I do it.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hmmmm maybe i should get off my butt soon and go do the evil stairmaster!! Hey greeky i noticed we are the same age.. my bday is 9/21/82. I've got a year left though til i graduate!! you are soo lucky.. i'm ready to get outta there! Stressing me out! SO i totally understand your stressed out "ness" hehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, I started young.. I'm glad you understand, sometimes I feel alone cuz my parents dont understand.. Graduation is a tough time.  Not only do I have to worry about finals and bullshit, I have to find a REAL JOB.  I know I'll manage somehow, but it's kinda scary.  Like I was tellin somebody else, I don't present myself as well as I'd like to in interviews because I am so damn insecure.  *sigh* I know that if I STOP the binging, and start losing some damn weight, that my confidence will slowly go up.  But w/ the stress it's hard to not binge.  F*** school man! I am so sick of it! I feel like an old lady surrounded by little kids there, and I am only 21! 

I look horrid, I hate the mirror 

I worked out hard, I may have to postpone tomorrow's cardio til the afternoon, I need some sleep and I can barely walk my legs hurt. 

Oh and my diet was good today. Go me..


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

I checked out your updated diet, good stuff chickie, Im real proud of ya!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks hon.  I know switching to soy creamer saves me MEGA calories..   I wonder how many I ate today.. oh well TOO tired to figure it out


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I worked out hard, I may have to postpone tomorrow's cardio til the afternoon, I need some sleep and I can barely walk my legs hurt.
> 
> Oh and my diet was good today. Go me..





You gotta push through that pain honey.  I know it's tough and yeah it hurts, but just when you want to stop, you have to do more!

I hated not being able to walk when I got outta bed this morning from calves yesterday -- and I'll be damned if I didn't get up at 4AM and go do legs this morning and then super set MORE calf raises with lunges.

Honey, that road is tough, but you have to do it and you will love the results, you know that.

C'mon, I'm pulling for you.   I know I haven't been in here much, I've been so busy at work -- but I'm here.....just call on me at anytime you need to


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah... i know! Its tough.. i feel the same way like everyone is so immature. That is why i can't wait to be out and get a "real job"! ohh the binge thing.. totally.. i procrastinate BAD.. so i eat to procrastinate too! i will do good ALL day then.. night time comes around. But those days are gone..i'm sure i was sick of my clothes not fitting right and feeling like you do too. Its sad but weight really does determine our mood. You seem to be on track now too!! i'm proud of you too!! we can do it!! I just need constant reinforcement lately.. you are right its very tough til you start seeing those results! they'll come soon enough


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> my bday is 9/21/82.





Hey lt....you're birthday is nine days before mine!!!   Now, granted I'm ten years older than you are....but we could share birthday parties!!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hehe.. that'd be great !!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Are you mad at me?




Oh honey no I'm not mad at you!!!  Silly girl.  I've been so busy and now at night, I'm trying to catch up on everything and everyone's journal.  I'm sorry if you think I didn't want to talk to you.   I was not ignoring you - I promise.

When I said to Cate that "some people don't think before they speak, I was actually talking about someone else (not going to say whom), but honestly it wasn't about you.

I'm having a chance to catch up on everyone's diets and workouts and journals and lives -- I'm so sorry if you think I'm not working with you!   I am.....and I will do more, I promise.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> M1: 3/4 c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk soy creamer, 2 almonds
> M2: 15 almonds, banana
> ...





OH MY GOSH....THIS IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL.   And I'm so glad you resisted that chocolate, see how good it feels when you eat clean and you knew you could do it and you did it and you feel great.!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Greeky did wicked awesome today eh Fitgirl?


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh ya you just had to do that extra "5" mins of cardio???? jk


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

I know, I can't believe it.....I knew all of my   and   would pay off one day!!!!

She is awesome and she can do it, she just needs an ass whoopin every now and then.....


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

I 2nd that!! great job today Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Girls I'm touched, I'm gonna cry! I seriously feel the love right now!

Fitgirl, I was honestly upset cuz I thought you were ignoring me!

YOU ALL MUST READ THIS ARTICLE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.bodybuilding-fitness.net/index.php/content/view/20/2/ 

That is the best article I've ever read in my entire life.  Sure it's not all new to me I've heard it before, but Tom Venuto wrote it so damn well and beautifully and pulled it together that it really clicks.  I love him 

Y'all know he's from Jersey right?? 

I am SOOOOO gonna do that article, I just can't really START, til I have more time to myself to think and reflect and really focus.  Right now I am just goin thru the motions cuz between my internship, school, and working out, I don't have much time leftover 

Ladies, I really wish I could give you big hugs. Oh and I really wish I was in florida too


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

YAY!! glad you feel better now Greeky! You deserve all the love cause you are doing so good!! Florida is really nice right now too! I think this week i'm going to take advantage of it and get my butt outside for cardio!! didn't make it today .. but eating was super clean. Hmm i need someone to kick my  on the cardio! hehe... anyways.. A+ for greeky... hey we gotta get the A+ somewhere!! ain't coming from school these days!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

LOL Ain't that the truth!  

Go do your cardio lazy girl! Lotsa hot bodies in florida, you don't wanna stick out in a bad way 

A+.. my school doesn't even give A+'s! BTW NICE AVI! U r smokin girl, and I don't mean cigarrettes


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hey thanks!! umm yeah cardio is shot for today.. its 1030pm!!! umm going to lift and do cardio tomorrow morning.. i promise!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

YOU BETTER!

If I am getting up early to workout when I just worked out a few hours before bed and could hardly walk.. then you can do cardio after skipping it today!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I feel like a new person, if this lasts... Ya'll won't even recognize me


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

When do you finish school, like in how many weeks? Will you be working at the interm for the summer?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

My graduation is May 20th.  I will be done before then though, not sure when my finals are. 

My internship only requires 40 hrs to receive one credit, but I may work there 1 day a week or something until I find a real job because they are really nice people and I do hope to learn from them too!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

i will i promise! hey girlies i posted some pics in my gallery!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Just dont dip into the candy jar there!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Open a journal Ms.Tennis so I can tell you YOU ARE A HOTTIE!!!!!!! You look awesome. A beauty! Do you have any pics when you were overweight??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice pics ltennis! The guys are goin to DROOL over you as soon as they find those!

Jillian! Luckily most of them are toostie rolls


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

awww thanks jilly!!! can i call you that? everyone else does!! umm yeah i think the boyfriend has those pics somewhere on a CD... i gotta ask him if he does... i don't have a scanner and i remember that most are normal pics. I will search and post them too!... ok ok i guess i should start a journal tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> When I said to Cate that "some people don't think before they speak, I was actually talking about someone else (not going to say whom), but honestly it wasn't about you.


umm I hope your not referring to me???


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Tootise rolls=NO TEMPTATION AT ALL. Now if they were chocolates or gummies......that would be a different story.

Jilli or Jilly, I like that! Ms.Tennis??? That ok?


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

well my name is Lynne... alot of people call me lynnie... since we are sticking with the y's and ie's... hehe


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Great Job today Greekie!!!! SO PROUD OF YA!

ITENNIS--- Awesome pics!! You are a beauty!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Lynnie! I like it! You fit right in with us and you're a newbie, it's really cool!

Stacey I'm sorry hon I don't know!

Jillian I agree, I wish all the junk food in the world disappeared EXCEPT for tootsie rolls, talk about EASY to resist, those things are DISGUSTING


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Stacey 

I'm laughin my bro is wearing his DARE shirt with neon letters hahaha that's a funny sight


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hmm trying to think of a name for my journal.... 
oh i feel like i fit right in too!! i'm really motivated now!! even more@


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> hmm trying to think of a name for my journal....



Tennis balls away! (spin off of Riss's journal) 

Hi Viv!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Hahaha, Hi Premi, check out the new girl's pics


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Thanks Stacey
> 
> I'm laughin my bro is wearing his DARE shirt with neon letters hahaha that's a funny sight


 oh my gosh I remember those!! how funnnnny!!!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

ahh geezz thanks greeky!! hey can me, you and jilly be triplets??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Is it L or I tennis?  Your very beautiful!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hey its L tennis.. L like my name


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

oh yeah.. THANKS for the compliment Premier!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

LOL triplets.. we'll see, I'm not ready to adopt just yet  

Anyway off to bed, I have CARDIO to do tomorrow morning  JK I'm not mad I'm glad


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

night night


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> umm I hope your not referring to me???




Now that's just silly talk


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You gotta push through that pain honey.  I know it's tough and yeah it hurts, but just when you want to stop, you have to do more!
> 
> I hated not being able to walk when I got outta bed this morning from calves yesterday -- and I'll be damned if I didn't get up at 4AM and go do legs this morning and then super set MORE calf raises with lunges.
> ...



great advice FG!!  Coming from the mistress of pain


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

EC, cardio - 45 mins

M1: 3/4 c oats
M2: tropical trail mix (280 cals)
M3: alotta grilled chix, 10 almonds, silk coffee

EC, cardio - 40 mins

M4: tuna, lettuce, mustard, 1 strawberry
M5: egg whites *just ate 22 almonds to bring my totals up*

My daily totals estimated comes out to only 1300-1350 cals, and I burned off 900 cals thru cardio.  Ok, now I'm up to around 1500. That's better.

Today, I tried on my size 9 black pants and they barely buttoned   I am SOOO hoping its water weight from the other day's binges and from aunt flo.  

I got a bag of tropical trail mix (they are small so built in portion control which works great, I cant buy the normal size bags!) And as I was trying to open it before class started.. I was having trouble and BAM I finally got it to open but it practically exploded all over half the classroom LOL.. SO I went back to the vending machine and they didn't have any more!!! SO I walked to another one.. nope, then another one, nope, then the store, nope nope! So I starved til I went to the other campus that thankfully had it in the vending machine so I could finally eat!

It's hot today, I changed my shirt while driving, with my windows AND sunroof open 

I'm a naughty girl


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> It's hot today, I changed my shirt while driving, with my windows AND sunroof open
> 
> I'm a naughty girl


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

Poor greeky.. that is funny though. Good job on the cardio! I'm about to go do mine soon! I know how you feel about the pants!! Don't worry they'll be falling off of us soon! I got mad last night my jeans still were tight and i've been good ALL WEEK but i came here and read some more journals and kept my motivation!! It's tough sometimes... but you are doing great!! keep it up girlie!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

Last week when I binged I weighed way more than i did today, I also looked 'swolen' almost. Im sure its just water hon.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Lynnie! I am considering doin more cardio... hmm...

My thinking is, the main argument against a lot of cardio is muscle loss, which I don't seem to be affected by.  So the more the better, at least for now until my clothes fit again and I can feel semi-comfortable in my own skin!

NT


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Jillian I refuse to get on the scale til after aunt flo leaves and if I have gained weight then, I will shoot myself....


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

oh good idea... I'm not wanting to get on the scale either.. its EVIL!! until i feel alot skinnier i'm not going near that thing.. anyways.. good for you if you can do extra cardio!! yeah i hear yeah on feeling like a normal person when you aren't sooo strict on yourself.. that's why i'm just trying to eat clean mon-sat.. and a cheat day kinda on sunday. If i go on a specific "diet" i'm sure it will backfire.. this is for life.. ok ok i'll shutup now! byeee just keep going like you have been!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> Cate that's so awesome you overcame it! Did you use any tips or strategies, or read or do anything to help you change? Was it easier to lose weight once you did change?



I'm not sure if I have totally overcome it, I still want to binge sometimes. But, I have started eating more and that has helped a ton...plus I've seen changes in my body since I've started training and I don't want to ruin it.  

I'm lucky because I have a wedding in 8 weeks and I will be up there in front of 160 people all staring at me....then on the beach I have my first fitting on Sat and I don't want to look fat or have chunky arms...it's been great motivation 

But...today I want to dive into the skinny cow ice cream in the freazer Probably no help at all, but I understand


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Another thing....I went to the grocery store about an hour ago to get stuff for dinner and I put Rolos in my basket....then I took them out I'm not cured....just aware


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Another thing....I went to the grocery store about an hour ago to get stuff for dinner and I put Rolos in my basket....then I took them out I'm not cured....just aware


I always do that


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

at least you had to walk everywheres to find the trail mix!  exercise! hehe

you silly woman!! too bad a hot guy didnt drive by!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> I went to the grocery store about an hour ago to get stuff for dinner and I put Rolos in my basket....then I took them out I'm not cured....just aware





Now that's what I call resistance training.....LOL.....


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL Fitgirl!!! It was the hardest trainning I did all day


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

I just did that a little while ago at wallmart with wheat thin crackers-I knew Id wanna eat moe than 14 which is a serving size...


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Jill - I hear that! I cannot just eat one serving of anything if I'm impulse buying....especailly crackers, chips and rice cakes!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> It's hot today, I changed my shirt while driving, with my windows AND sunroof open





So you were the reason for that big car wreck on the interstate??      I knew it!!!

Good job on the cardio girly!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I am very upset. I had this group presentation and they are basically ganging up on me for "not contributing" when a) they didnt take my work when i tried to hand it to them b) they never emailed me the powerpoint presentation so i could fix it up and c) they stood me up for our group meeting.  One girl said dont blame us talk to the professor blah blah (which leads me to believe they have already talked to the professor about this.. so that I get a lower grade)  The second girl just flat out hung up on me when I asked her why she never emailed the presentation to me.  And the third girl she's been nice, cuz she got stood up too but they are on her side because she actually did get the powerpoint so she emailed it back with her additions or whatever.

I did my work, I researched, I typed it up, and they fucked me over.  I am so upset.  On top of all that, the first girl said she is willing to talk to me about my insecurities, but she does not appreciate me trying to place the blame.    I guess it's that obvious how insecure I am.    

Today has not been my day from the very beginning.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

awww hun some ppl are just awful cruel!!!! 
is there anyway that you can talk to your prof about it and explain your side of the story??? thats just not fair!! 
have they always been sly like that? 

I hope it all works out girlie! try not to stress too much over it, only makes it worse! Im crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I will talk to the professor about it.  And I'll do my best on my paper so that I get a good grade (presentations were with group, papers are individual, altho I wish both were individual)

I am just trying to get over it so I can start writing, cuz right now I really don't feel like it *sigh* Thanks for caring Jen


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Thats the shits Viv!  Flex will kill them for 50$.  Normally I would price match, but traveling expenses would get me good.


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

That sucks Viv...I remember those school projects and I was always happier to do it myself. I hope the prof will be understanding and let you do something else to save your grade. People are so mean sometimes and take advantage when they can.

Put it out of you mind and work on your paper....


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey baby-doll!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi david

Yes Cate I agree, I hate working with groups cuz there's always at least one or more slackers/idiots/jerks/meanies ETC. 

I haven't started my paper, I'm still kinda upset, but I am slowly getting over it, tomorrow is a NEW DAY.

At least I didn't binge or nothin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Premi, I'm worth the visit lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

Don't worry about everyone else's problems Viv.....sometimes people push blame on others because they screwed up and only trying to "CYA".

You know you were right and that's all you can think about right now.  I'm certain you will get a good grade.

Who loves you baby!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> At least I didn't binge or nothin!



That is great progress I am a terrible emotional eater!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, fitgirl is on late tonight!  How are you doing?  

Viv, remember...... stand tall and don't you fall!  

How's the weather these days in Jersey?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Fitgirl loves me! 

Cate, yeah it's cool, I don't even feel like eating  prob the EC

David, it's been warm, see above for the part when I had to change into a tank top..


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> Cate, yeah it's cool, I don't even feel like eating  prob the EC



What is EC???


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

ephedrine and caffiene hon


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Awwwww....I cannot take that stuff. I took some Xenderine (the real stuff) a few years ago before a race and passed out when I finish and felt horrible. I never took it again.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh thats horrible, was it a long race? hot or cold outside?


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

7 miles...it was kind of hot. It never really bothered me before except it gave me the poops . It scared the shit out of my fiancee.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> 7 miles...it was kind of hot. It never really bothered me before except it gave me the poops . It scared the shit out of my fiancee.



OMG!!!  Sorry to hear that Cate bc/ I did that one time when I first took ECY  (y=yohimibe) and I ended vomiting.  And, that was only a mile run!!  I feel so bad for you!  I'm so happy that you survived that bc/ not too many have.  Hmmmnn... maybe that's why it's banned now!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm so happy that you survived that bc/ not too many have.  Hmmmnn... maybe that's why it's banned now!




Oh please...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm glad ur ok now Cate, and if you ever decide to take it again in the future remember to drink tons of water sweetheart! you were probably MEGA-dehydrated! 

David I bought some stuff that has yohimbe and synephrine and caffiene in it but I think I'm gonna return it cuz It'll prob make me feel like redline did, not so hot! 

EC on the other hand makes me feel great!!!!! DOUBLE CARDIO TODAY BABY!

BTW how's debi???


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Oh please...



Be nice


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Be nice



I am nice.  The fact is, is that ephedrine is "VERY SAFE" even by the "strict" FDA standards.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes, but not if you take it and run around outside dehydrated.  Ya dig?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes.  But there are certian guidelines and WARNINGS on every supplement.  If you dont adhere to those guidelines, then "Serious injury, or death may occur".  Ephedrine is relatively safe, but as with anything you "should" see a doctor before using it.  Who knows what underlying contitions you may have?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Like most doctors would approve of ephedrine..


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm glad ur ok now Cate, and if you ever decide to take it again in the future remember to drink tons of water sweetheart! you were probably MEGA-dehydrated!
> 
> David I bought some stuff that has yohimbe and synephrine and caffiene in it but I think I'm gonna return it cuz It'll prob make me feel like redline did, not so hot!
> ...



Holy crap!  I want it!  Don't return it!!!  Who makes it?  I'll buy it from you and pay you even moreso!!

I have only had the privilege to train with Debi twice  for the last three weeks!  Our schedules have been conflicting and we've been both so busy!  But, she was exhausted tonght!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

They wouldnt.  But it doesnt matter what they approve of.  Their job is to make sure you are healthy and safe.  If you have an underlying condition, then that is their job to tell you.  So you dont haev a bad experiance(IE: death).  If you dont, then as long as you use the recommended dosage and are taking precautions(IE: staying hydrated) then you should be fine.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes.  But there are certian guidelines and WARNINGS on every supplement.  If you dont adhere to those guidelines, then "Serious injury, or death may occur".  Ephedrine is relatively safe, but as with anything you "should" see a doctor before using it.  Who knows what underlying contitions you may have?



Well, although I know you all got in a spiff wiht Johnny about this subject but I will say this.

I have and currently still have used ECA for 15 years and have had NO problems with it!  I like it and I know how to use it!  

Yes, the first time I did it it was weird but I'm glad because ECA is/was my best friend!!  (supplement-wise)


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

It's called Ventilean by PharmaGenX you can read about it here:
http://www.mysupplementguy.com/catalog.php?page=2&keyword=PharmaGenX&cond=AND 

I believe 1fast400 has it but dps does not, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

How are they still able to sell ephedra??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm taking donuts to my internship tomorrow.. It was between a cake and donuts, and donuts are much easier to resist for me 

NO DONUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Ventilean is ephedra free.  No place I know of is still selling ephedra legally.  Ephedrine is still available OTC in pharmacies and online though 

Good night all


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Vivian!  Good toalking to ya and have a great night!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Yes, but not if you take it and run around outside dehydrated.  Ya dig?



I took it for years before this happened with no side effects. And I drank a liter of water before the race and drank at every water station. I'm not sure why it happened when it did...I ran on it in hotter weather w/no probs.  Anyway, it scared me enough not to take it ever again.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Good luck with your interview Greeky!

Oooh, and hands off those donuts!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 20, 2004)

Greeky, you're doing great


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

Good luck with the interview Viv!!  


AND Eggs and Jenny, you two are ADORABLE!!!!  You guys make me smile!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Greeky super job on everything yesterday! I feel your pain.. i have a group presentation Friday i hate group projects!!! I can't meet with them tomorrow night and i think they are mad at me too... oh well.. anyway keep at it! you are doing so good.. oh  on double cardio too!


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey hon, hope you have a super day!! My internet was messed last night, no binging or cheats for me yesterday!! 

    *NO DONUTS*      Just a reminder....


----------



## jstar (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Girl!

It has taken me a while to catch up on your journal (SORRY!!!)

I hope you are doing great today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

hey eggs jenny sapphy cate david lynnie jilly and jstar!!!!! 

whew, what a mouthful lol! thanks for the comments everyone.. i said internship not interview lol!!

I did not even have a BITE of donuts, and I didn't dig into the candy jar even when my afternoon slump came on and I wanted some sugar as a pick me up.....

Oh, the semi-good news is, I talked to the one nice girl in my group, and she's going to email the professor for me because she knows the truth. Turns out that one girl DID tell the professor I didn't do anything, and she has been making up lies about stuff too.  I hope this is all resolved soon, however, there will be no cardio today on account of I just got home from work and I need to write my paper.  Tomorrow may or may not have cardio, depending how much work I get done tonight.  Luckily the presentation is only 10% of my grade and the paper is 25% so I better do a GOOD job!

Sapphy nice ass 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, 3 almonds
M2: banana, 15 almonds, diet hot choc (25 cals)
M3: grilled chicken salad, artichokes, balsamic "dressing" on the side.. who knows what was in it lol
M4: coffee w/ silk, ew
M5: light and dark "oven fried chicken" (made w/ flour, spices and pam spray, except for the flour its pretty healthy, and there's not even that much flour in it), spinach w. tiny bit olive oil
M6: maybe. I may need brain food later 

Due to ALA, my cheeks look leaner, but I still have my nasty double chin!!! Also today I wore the black pants I was cryin about yesterday lol, theyre still too tight, but they weren't OMG tight like when I tried them on on Tuesday


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Viv that is AWESOME news that the girl is going to take your side- the truthful side!!! Im so glad to hear that it will all work out!  
good for you for not giving into any of those treats!!! and your diet looks great today!!  Your on a role, keep up the hard work girlie! 
and see all that water weight is going away-just think that soon enough those black pants will be fitting comfy again!!  
Have a good evening with the paper writing!


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

The truth always wins 

I'm sooo glad it all worked out...have fun writing your paper (what is it on?)! Also, what is ALA?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Jen!   

Thanks Cate! ALA is alpha lipoic acid, it's an antioxidant that helps you convert carbs into glucogen for energy instead of turning to fat, I find it helps w/ water retention mostly.

My paper is on the reputation of the Salvation Army 

I so don't wanna do it, I'm damn tired and I am so tired of writing papers!

Jen, I have to go edit, I forgot to put in the diet hot choc (25cals) in there, but yeah I am happy I have been doing so well, it's good to be clean


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

way to go today Greeky!! I'm proud of you.   at least you were good for me.. i had some ..well ALOT.. of icecream.. it was LF frozen PB cup yogurt.. least thats it... oh well .. moving on.. great job the this week!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks lynnie!! Im proud of me too! I'm sorry u had all that ice cream, it sounds reallly good.

Do u know WHY u ate it? were u upset? stressed? tired? hungry but lazy to cook? something else?

Drink lots of water and remember to keep POSITIVE thoughts running through your mind so that you can get RIGHT back on track!!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks greeky!! hmm i ate it.. b/c i wanted to no REAL reason.. i just am addicted to that evil evil food. that is the only thing i ever eat when i'm bad! you are right.. 21 days... that is short term enough to work on. well 2 days outta 11 of having icecream is better than.. well more than 2 outta 11 it will all come back together 100% in time....i'm back on track already!! just a tiny derailment.. hehe.. thanks again greeky! YAY school is almost over well i go ALL summer.. but you are almost done


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you make a healthy alternative, like mixing up pb and protein powder w/ water, or cottage cheese, or something, and freezing it? I used to do this myself, mix up cottage cheese w/ a tiny bit water, splenda, cocoa, and/or cinnamon, sf syrup if i had any, and put it in the freezer til it hardened some but not too much, then I'd eat it w/ a spoonful of peanut butter, it was sooo good.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

oh heck yeah.. i LOVE my cottage cheese desserts i make.. but nothing compares to icecream. I think i need counseling on icecream  like when i can't have it .. i feel sad.. like its not fair.. well that goes for most bad food. i used to not be like this. I never used to care... its just now that i'm trying so hard to lose these last pounds and ones i gained I'm so impatient now.. i'm like WTF.. i've been good all week and my clothes still are tight!! i know i can't think like that.. change take time.. but i'm like i couldn't eaten bad and my clothes still fit the same... this is what i'm struggling with.. i think cause its such a hard/great thing to eat clean for a week.. you want instant change.. arrgh ok i'll quit rambling.. these are thoughts i struggle with lately.. i can't complain.. workouts haven't been like they should.. this week yes.. last week..NO.. getting better.. baby steps..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oooooohh, I gotta send you guys my tiramisu recipe....it is sooo yummy...ff cottage cheese, ff sc, splenda, coffee -- oh, all sorts of other stuff....yummy, yumm


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

I am the same way lynnie, after a day and a half of eating clean i get frustrated that I dont look any different 

Hey fitgirl!  that does sound yummy, i actually forgot to mention i used to put instant coffee in mine too, but I dont buy cottage cheese anymore seeing as its easier to just avoid the stomachaches


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> M4: coffee w/ silk, ew


Nice job on the no junk.  Is this coffee and one ew?? How many?


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I am the same way lynnie, after a day and a half of eating clean i get frustrated that I dont look any different


Me too 

Oh I luv diet hot chocolate, Ive only bought it once, and that was the last time. I found myself eating the powder out of the container with a spoon! I think I only made a total of about 4 cups from the container.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

LOL, girl u gotta get the PACKETS.. built in portion control!!!

I've eaten powdered drink mix in a container w/ a spoon too, so I never buy it anymore!

As for EW, I pour from the carton, I am guessing around 6-7 but I don't measure it out 

Seeing the numbers on your counter is exciting, I think I should do it too


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Fitday is ALMOST as much fun as IM! Ive customized most of my foods so I know its pretty accurate.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm upset AGAIN. Still haven't started my paper. Damnit I am procrastination queen


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

I just looked at some of your pics and I highly doubt you are at 28% bf, you are seriously tiny. Your upper arms are the size of my forearms! I like my 'man' arms!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

I am in no way shape or form tiny my dear.


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

YOU ARE TINY!!! Have you read on body dismorphia??

Now go do that paper, Im going to watch extreme makeover. I can not snack either cause I have my whitening trays in!


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, write your paper 

And I just looked at your pics and you are tiny and beautiful!!! I would die for you cheekbones....I have baby fat face (its genetic


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

Girls, at 5'7 155-160, I AM NOT TINY!

I just carry my weight sorta well cuz of my large large frame  

I can't start my paper when I'm upset


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Dont be upset!!!! Who cares if you are not tiny , you are beautiful and you will be as tiny as you want to be soon....but not tonight 

If you dont start your paper you will be more upset....just start writing. I use to write, now I edit and I know how hard it is to start!


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Dont be upset!!!! Who cares if you are not tiny , you are beautiful and you will be as tiny as you want to be soon....but not tonight




OK...so I was beating myself up tonight for eating too much and pissed that I've been too hungry all day....my own post cheered me up


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll go dig out my Tiramisu recipe and put it on the recipe section.  Yep, if it gives you an upset stomach, it is better to just leave it alone.

Have you started that paper yet?   When is it due?   NOW HOP TO IT GIRLY....by the way, you're doing very well lately.   See, looks like we've both buckled down together.....again!!   I've finally figures out my diet and so have you....YEH!!   

go Viv, go Fit, it's our birthday, go Viv, go Fit....
E'erbody in the club gettin' tipsy....

Ohhh, sorry...I got a little far over into left field....


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

Greeky- No one likes their body.. I know I don't like my body.. especially my tummy and back..

Cate- can you edit my philosphy paper


----------



## Flex (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> No one likes their body.. I



Amen. 

its just some are blessed with the relief to not care what it looks like.

Just TRY to remember, WE are our own biggest critics!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't like my body for good reason.  When I start looking better, I start liking my body more.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2004)

why don't you like you'r body greeky? what is the reason?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Viv!! Diets looking good- I'm proud of you  !! I knew you could do it!

Ltennis- when I get a craving for ice cream (that's my evil food too) I buy those individual things of Smart Ones peanut butter cup ice cream- 150 cals, 7 g. of fiber, don't really remember the rest.  It's not a clean food, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Greeky  ..how's that paper coming? Feeling better today. I am ....had a rough night


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I don't like my body for good reason.  When I start looking better, I start liking my body more.



??  

I liked your body and it looked pretty good from where I was standing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2004)

thanks ncgirl 

sara, i dont like my body because my bodyfat is too high

cate i hope today is going better! *hug* i actually didnt start my paper yet.....

aggie...be nice 

david, u r silly!!!! thanks 

M1: 3/4C oats, ew, coffee w/ silk, iced tea w/ tiny bit half-n-half
M2: chicken, spinach, cherry tomatos, carrot slices, crumbled feta, a little bit oil n vinegar
M3: low carb protein bar, coffee w/ silk
M4: 10 almonds, 3 baby dill pickles, diet hot chocolate
M5: green beans w/ tad oil, 2 chicken drumsticks, a little lamb (maybe like 1-1.5oz)
M6: another coffee w/ silk, ew

I was starving after meal 3.. but I did what a thin girl would do, got a pack of sugar free gum and a diet nestea!

Today will be a higher calories day it seems, I'm hungry


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2004)

Ah, didn't mean to offend you or Sara, but that's a personal question and is more appropriate for a PM. Sorry if you or anyone else took offense.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

diet doesnt look too bad today darlin! aside from the bar but as long as its not a daily thing.  wheres your protein in meal 4? 
chow down on lotsa veggies too! 

how was your day??? 
didnt start your paper??  whens it due?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2004)

its ok aggie im not mad, i just thought u were rolling ur eyes at me for saying i dont like my body

jenjen, my diet is ok, not great. but what im aiming for is something do-able, realistic, and not stress-inducing.. ya know? 

I ate a lot of green beans, which I will probably regret later  

When I was typing meal 5 in, I started thinking "mary had a little lamb.." 

Paper is due tomorrow..  I am gonna start now, it only has to be 5 pages.. no biggie, just a pain in the ass really.


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

GGGOOOOO GREEEKKKYYY write away! I have to edit a proposal tonight, so both of us in front of our computers 

oh....and I hear ya about the green beans...that and the leptigen and my honey may have me sleep on the couch


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2004)

I always get pissy when I have to write a paper, whats the point? I'm not learning anything from it anymore


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

I didn't eat anything bad last night, not even one little piece of cereal.  I did however fall asleep on the couch from the lack of carbs 

I finished my paper this morning, it came out pretty good IMO.  I hope those bitches did horrible jobs on theirs.

M1: 3/4c oats, coffee w/ silk, 2 almonds
M2: apple, 15 almonds
M3: chicken, spinach, feta, tomatos, oil and vinegar
M4: low carb protein bar (190cal) + 7 almonds , 25 pistachios, coffee w/ silk
M5: tuna, lettuce, mustard, a little feta
M6: ew, coffe w/ silk <- i love this stuff!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Im sure yours turned out great!! must be a relief to have it done! 
good girl for not giving into snacks or anything bad!!  Im impressed girlie! 
Have a super duper day!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi there gorgeous!!

Diet looking good!!  Have a fab weekend Babe!  Go out and have some FUN!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Jen! I am proud of myself for not giving in in a situation which has always been such a problem for me in the past!

Hi Sapphy! I need to have fun after how stressful this week has been!!!

I talked to my prof, and he said he believes I did my work and that everyone in the group will get the same grade.  He also told me I am very smart and logical and I am an excellent writer  He said I might be the best writer in the class woohoo.

I may or may not do cardio today.. I'm tired...


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

It doesnt look like you are eating enough??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

It doesnt?


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Maybe some protein in meal 2??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

That's a meal I had between classes, what kind of protein can I have that does not need refridgeration BESIDES a shake? Anyway, fat slows down digestion of carbs too.  

Meals edited again.


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh. Are you mad beautiful??? You seem a little cranky???


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey girlie. You are doing so good! glad your teacher understood and believed you. You love coffee too!! me too.  your meals look great...are you only eating carbs in the morning? just wondering.. i'm eating like that.. decided i have got to buckle down and do what needs to be done.. my clothers are tighter than they have ever been and i haven't binged or anything in 3 weeks at least..and no bad foods really.. weird.. so i'm trying to figure myself out.. but i'm proud of you girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry, I'm always cranky.  

I try to only eat carbs early in the day.


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Ive been eating carbs any time of the day (pretty good ones) and my weight seems to be going down. I dont think carbs are bad for MY body-I am focusing on counting over all daily calories, and cardio and weights. I  feel good too, no real binge cravings.

The question was hon are you mad at me??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Not at all sweetie, it's just been a loooong week, and I haven't slept much.. plus I am still flowin.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

hmmm greeky.. that ventilean looks similar to all the other stuff out there. If you've been affected in the past by stuff..maybe you shouldn't take it. I'm deciding on whether or not to get another fat burner. I swear though my body is immune to all that stuff. Really has no effect on me. Sometimes I swear it makes me fatter But then again i never ate clean consistently or workouts while on that stuff. so its up to you girlie


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

I think I may just return it only to buy it again at a later date.. we'll see, wish I never bought it in the first place but I'm a sucker.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

its ok greeky.. i am too!! You may as well keep it.. i'm like that too.. i'd evetually want to get it again


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

I just don't know how I will react to it...and I'm not ready to try it yet...so I better return it before my time is up..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I talked to my prof, and he said he believes I did my work and that everyone in the group will get the same grade.  He also told me I am very smart and logical and I am an excellent writer  He said I might be the best writer in the class woohoo.



Hi Viv, thats great to hear   I know that you'll get what you deserve(good grade).  I hope that you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Premi..

I was hoping I deserve something other than a good grade (not from my professor..)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Naughty girl!

You deserve a spanking


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

> M1: 3/4c oats, coffee w/ silk, 2 almonds
> M2: banana, 15 almonds
> M3: chicken, spinach, feta, tomatos, oil and vinegar
> M4: low carb protein bar (190cal) + 7 almonds , 25 pistachios, coffee w/ silk
> ...


Diet definitely looks solid, nice work. Looks a lot more clean than my diet does on a daily basis, lol. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks monstar! I just realized I actually had an apple today instead of a banana, so I changed it 

Might add a diet hot choc..i'm cold BRRRRR


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Diet hot choclate? What is that?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

Reduced calorie hot chocolate.


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Ever melt feta in the microwave, then eat it off the plate melted?  Tastes good but stinks up the house!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Nope never tried that...

My eggies stink up the house but they are sooo good!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 24, 2004)

M1: 3/4c oats, ew 1/2 yolk, coffee w/ silk
M2: grilled burger, salad, apple, coffee w/ silk
M3: low carb protein bar (carbwise smores crunch mmmm)
M4: a whole big bag of soy crisps (315 cals)
M5: grilled chicken, salad, mustard, 25 pistachios

Did 1 hr cardio today on the bike, keeping my heartrate under 140. Gonna try that out.. I'll tell u guys what was explained to me as the reason why later.  Going out now, hope I have some fun, I need it! I've been all upset and emotional today and I'm not sure why... 

Oh and I returned that Ventilean stuff just so I can have a chance to try the sample and see if I wanna actually use it or not.. but the days to return it were up so. rather re-buy it then be stuck w/ something I wont use.

If I get hungry again today I'm gonna (try to) only have like a salad/veggies. I had plenty of calories today I think.. Actually, now that I look back, I did ok... maybe I am forgetting something  

Love you guys and miss ya!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> M1: 3/4c oats, ew 1/2 yolk, coffee w/ silk


*3/4 Cup measured dried or cooked? * 

good diet


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> M4: a whole big bag of soy crisps (315 cals)





*What flavor did you get? I'm thinking this would be my next cheat meal  *


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

Are the soy crisps by quaker, like the crispy mini rice cakes but soy ones? Those are the ones I buy and they are yummmmmmmmeeee!!! (white cheddar are my fav so far!)

Diet looks great today, Im so proud of ya, staying on track and outa the cereal box! 

I hate the normal bike for cardio, doesnt seem like Im working hard enough for some reason. I like to be sweatin' like a pig!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Sara, 3/4c measured dry

Girls, I got glenny's apple cinnamon ones, they were good, but I see how they are more suited from salty/cheesy type flavors.  Altho I think if I sprinkle some splenda and cocoa or cinnamon they should be better.  They really need to make more sweet flavors!!!

I was actually sweating decently on the bike yesterday, but I only burned 330 or 360 i dont remember

Yesterday add: a few baby sips of corona and a coffee w/ a lil half-n-half, and as for activity, some dancing but not a whole lot.

The scale says the same.  I know its not muscle cuz I haven't been lifting..  

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk
M2: grilled chix, lettuce. mustard, large apple, coffee w/ silk
M3: 2.5 servings soy crisps, deli chicken, coffee w/ silk
M4: more deli chix, some fatty pork, leafy greens, 10 pistachios
M5: choc eggies

Activity: "trying" to rollerskate for about an hour.. ouch..


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

hang in there sweetie.. STAY AWAY from that damned scale! its evil!  go by how your clothes are fitting! you said they were getting more comfotable and not as tight right? THATS progress!!  and you said your face looks slimmer! patience my dear, your doing the best that you can now. no stressin  
OH and dont pay attention to what that darn bike says your burned for calories either.. if you kept the intensity up and worked at it, thats all that matter!  

aww you went dancing last nite! Im jealous!!!  

Have a great day girlie!!


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

Greeky- listen to AJ, don't worry about the scale.. and stay away from the corona


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Patitience deary..... It just takes time, trust me I feel your pain. I am going by the scale, It has been going down slowly though-but its only been a week of clean eating. Try out fitday pleeeeeeeezzzze!!! I luv it there! You can also figure the amount of TOTAL calories per day, which I think is VERY important over carbs and shit, JMHO. Have a super day sweets!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Jen Sara and Jilly! I guess cuz I've been eating clean alll week, I expected to at least lose ONE gosh darn pound 

Jilly since I don't measure out portions except for oaties, it won't be accurate..

My clothes seem to fit a little better, and my face always looks leaner if I take ALA a few times.  It's like instant face slimmer. (Well 2-3 days)

Oh and btw I don't even like beer, but my friend bought it then didn't want it.. so I took a few lil sips.. then I gave it to this guy I saw there that I know. I was like, want this? U know I don't have any diseases! and he laughed..


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

One other thing hun, do you feel better? I do, and I think that shines from my inside, Steve even noticed it. I may have only went down a bit on the scale, but I feel great, and in control of my body and mind, not near 100%, but its getting better than it ever was b4. I feel more confident now, imagine how Ill feel in a few months? On cloud nine...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey there!

Progress will come, just hang in there. Why do you keep stepping on that friggin scale.. I don't get it why people are so obsessed with scales, I haven't weighed myself in forever! I see progress when I look in the mirror and when my clothes get loose, it's good enough for me  You should try it 

Good job keeping it clean, keep it up  Fitday rocks, consider measuring portions. It's only hard the first week, then you can estimate pretty well


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

I do feel a lot better/more confident and in control when the scale starts reflecting my progress..

I'm not obsessed w/ it, I get on once every few weeks.. and I do think I can estimate portions pretty well, but I wouldn't know exactly unless I did measure it all...

And thanks Jenny for stoppin by, it's nice to know someone who's already conquered their issues and is on their way to fitness-model body!


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2004)

Soy crisps can be evil too-that why I count em out! 

I made choc eggies the other night, let me tell you I havent had them in a month...they tated GROSS for some reason, I had to throw them it the garbage. Maybe cause I was used to eating them with pb??? I dont have any. I think I with AJ now, eggs and veggies!

Sorry greeky...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

It's ok hon, they still taste great to me.. Maybe you didn't use enough cocoa and/or sweetener? If I don't use enough they are kinda icky too.. Yea soy crisps are a problem... altho I don't thinking eating one of the smaller bags is too bad..


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi greeky! Been a super busy weekend .. but just wanted to say hi and that you are doing so good Last final exam is tomorrow so should have more time to chat with all you guys.. things are going good for me too..  for all of us! bye for now !


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks lynnie! Im glad everything is ok w/ u!! Me and Jilly miss ya!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 25, 2004)

awwww.. thanks Greeky! I miss ya girls too. I'm soo tired  and I haven't studied YET for my exam tomorrow..you think you are the procrastination queen?? You've got nothing on me!! well i'm going to try.. good night


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Hows your day going girl???? You should be around by now... Hope eating went well, Ive been starvin all day!!! Maybe thats a good sign that my met is working! I was up at 6am so I get 6 meals today! 

P.s. Havent had ANY trail mix!!! (wanting it real bad though... )


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey honeys I'm home! Looong day Jilly, but my meals have been pretty good. Lynnie I am so tired too.  I've been having trouble sleeping, and it's really affecting me negatively. Sucks.

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk
M2: banana, 15 almonds
M3: chicken, salad, ff rasb vinagrette (~40cals), coffee w/ half/half
M4: low carb protein bar (240cals), some deli turkey, coffee w/ skim plus (maybe 1/4 cup?) I'm overly hungry probably due to my tiredness (wanting food to give me energy) 
M5: fatty pork, lettuce, balsamic vinegar, coffee w/ silk
M6: egg whites

I was gonna go to the gym today but I have no energy, my body hurts all over, and I have to get some research done and prepare for tomorrow's presentation. Hopefully tomorrow I will go. 

I can't even see right, my eyes are not focusing.  I *think* I am starting to look leaner, but that can just be due to my unfocused sight  I wish my measurements and/or weight would show changes.. whats up with that?


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Vivian!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi David, I was just thinking about you, I hardly ever talk to you anymore


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Why not try the sf ff no cal suryp in your coffee? Like the ones they put in lattes? There are tonnes of flavors!


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

Greeky- I know how you feel hon..I've been crazy too typing papers and studying for final!!!

Hang in there hon..we almost done for now


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I know how you feel hon..I've been crazy too typing papers and studying for final!!!



that's why you gotta follow my motto..."work/class are for suckers" 

hope everything is going well hunny


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Jilly, I use those when I have them.. but I still want something as a creamer/whitener in my coffee.  Two of my fave flavors I've tried are irish cream and german chocolate cake (both da-vinci) 

Sara, I am almost done-done. Graduating in May!

Flex, hi sweetie   

OH BTW, I hate rollerskating, my body hurts all over.  Ice skating is more fun and for some reason I'm better at it.  I kinda got "whiplash" when I fell down...argh!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

I was thinkin about this as I was eating dinner.  Yes I know pork isn't good but.. 

My choices were tuna, pork, or pastichio.  The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly  I picked the Bad, but I just really wasn't in the mood for cold tuna


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My choices were tuna, pork, or pastichio.  The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly



did you mysteriously hear a song come outta nowhere.....EEEWEEEWEEEEEEW Whaaaa Whaaaaaaa Whaaaaaaaa (my terrible impression of the main theme song from that movie) hahaha


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi David, I was just thinking about you, I hardly ever talk to you anymore



I know hun.  But know that mentally someone where I have the thoughts of when you came to Miami and those places that we went to etc.  will always remain *special* with a special friend.... you!

You know you can call me anytime!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 27, 2004)

M1: 3/4 c oats, ew, coffee w/silk
M2: Aloha trail mix (280 cals)
M3: tuna, lettuce, mustard, 3 slices chicken (maybe 1.5oz?)  coffee w silk
M4: coffee w silk, ew
M5: a LOT grilled chix, lettuce, some olive oil from moms salad that i picked at
M6: more coffee and chicken

Didn't sleep much last night but I feel ok, so I intend to do cardio later.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey you!!!  How are you doing lately?  Sorry I've been MIA.   Work is so busy and I don't have a lot of time to spend on here.....anyway -- your M1 looks really good.   Do you like that Silk?  I use that every morning!   
Here's a quick little recipe for you if you need something on the go:

16oz. Silk Vanilla Soy Milk
10-12 Strawberries (you can use any fruit you like)
ice
4oz Vanilla yogurt
Blend, pour into cup, drink.

I use to have this all the time when I was really busy w/ my old boss.   It's healthy and you can add some Vanilla protein if you like.

Have a great day honey.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Greekie!! 

Is that silk milk fatfree??? Very Curious! 

have a great day!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweetie!


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Greeky 

That is so great you are so close to graduation!!! What will degree be in???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Viv- diet looks good!! I LOVE soy crisps, I really think they are actually pretty good for you, but I've quit buying them because I'll eat every bag I get!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 27, 2004)

Fitgirl, I understand, but just know I miss ya! Thanks for the recipe hon!

HI Stacey   the stuff I use is Silk Soy Creamer, it has 1g fat per tbsp, they also make a whole bunch of different soy milks but I'm not sure about the fat content.  Watch out for sugar in soy milk tho.  I think 8th continent has a new soy milk called light.. ok just checked, they have light soy milk in vanilla and choc  but the sugar is still ehhh. (vanilla has 4g/cup but choc has 11!!!!)   Anyway, I have never tried regular soymilk 

Hey Sapphy!  Hi TGS  where you been lately 

Cate my degree will be a BA in Communication. My prof told me today I am very smart and I just need to work on my confidence and I'll be fine.  I guess that's good.

NCgirl, i love your pretty new avi.  Yeah the apple cinnamon ones are really good (a little plain but its ok) I'm not really into the cheesy flavors they have.  We need to petition for more sweet flavors! The only way I can control myself w/ stuff like that is buy SMALL bags.  Like the trail mix.. only 280 cals (if I bought a big bag it'd be more like 1080  ) and they have soy crips in bags of 140cals which is not bad. Just buy one at a time and dont keep any at home 

Ok guys, I've done some research on soy and I can't decide how I feel about it.  Seems most sources say the main problem w/ soy is that it mimics estrogen (i think) making it harder to gain muscle.  Personally I dont care, I actually think my system needs MORE estrogen, I feel kinda guyish w. my easy to put on muscles, my broad frame, my big hands, and some excess but thankfully blonde hair.  Do you think soy can help me?  I am kinda concerned tho because supposedly soy might have a negative impact on the thyroid (thyroid is important to me) and also may cause issues w/ estrogen as well (not sure how to explain it) So I'm basically stuck, I wish I could manipulate my hormones in my favor, but I don't really wanna throw them out of whack worse than they already are. Also would soy make your boobies bigger LOL Anyway.. Please if anybody can answer my questions Id really appreciate it Thanks!

I still feel fat, but I am starting to look better in my clothes I think.  I got this new catalog in the mail called Ultama which has swimsuits and stuff.. I sooo wanna wear that stuff!!!! their website is www.ultamaswimwear.com  I think I will rip out pages of the catalog and post them on my walls.  

My eating is goin pretty good, I think I am getting enough calories but not too too many.  Just need to get more sleep and cardio in and I should actually get where I wanna be this time (hopefully) 

Always upsets me to think my health may be holding me back.  But I know binging is the bigger issue.  I am thinking of having a CONTROLLED cheat sometime this week, maybe the weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey girlie!! no bad talkin about yourself!! only postive things!  your doing the best you can-it will come! 
its all small steps at a time!! 

just MY opinon and from my research on it- I avoid Soy like the plaque!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey honey!!!  thanks for all that info on Soy Milk-for my coffee. Our office was out of cream this morning..and I saw Soy in the fridge..soo I wasn't sure. However, I didn't have any. I think I'm going to get the stuff you have!

Thanks!
I wish I could help you with your questions!!! I have read that soy helps with estrogen.. but I don't know much about it. But have seen that somewhere..lol.
Ask your gyno if there is a type of birth control you can get on..there are so many out there... some with HIGH estrogen, med. and LOW.. .I would check out that route if I were you. Gyno's Know so much about that..more than regular doctors
!!

Take care cutie!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow I didn't realize you are graduating next month...Go Greekie!!!

Your prof is right - you are a smartie, you just need some more confidence. You can do whatever you want, and succeed.


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> M2: Aloha trail mix (280 cals)


 Jill needs sum...... 

Hows your day going chiclet?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2004)

that's a cute name for greeky!!! "chiclet"


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought "silk" and instant coffee tonight! I cant wait til tomorrow mornin'!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 27, 2004)

chiclet.. what color chiclet???

thanks for the support everybody good night and love u ALL! 

Stacey since u def have hormonal issues maybe u should ask your doctor about soy? Dunno darlin just want u to be careful

updated meals, did 1 hr cardio today

jillian what type did u get tell me how u like it too! 
I like the french vanilla but it has more sugar 

Tomorrow I get to meet my grad student therapist person, she sounds nice over the phone. Should be interesting


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

I bought french vanilla silk, its nasty. What a waste of moo-la!!!

Hope you have a super day sweets, Im off to train!! 

Oh, you can be a 'cherry' chiclet, they are my fav! 

Oh ya, you should be real proud of yourself and eating habits. Im proud of you! Consistency is the key.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning Viv! I bet your so excited to be graduating!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Jilly how can u hate it? I love the french vanilla creamer! Damn sugar tho..

Cherry is yummy, at first I didnt think cherry was right for me.. but rethinking it, it is 

Thanks for being proud of me hon, it means a lot, and I am definately proud of you also!

NCgirl wow lookin SMOKIN hot! I am both excited to finish school and scared of the real world when I will be workin probably lots of overtime w/ low salary lol

Girls I met my therapist today and I like her a lot.  She was impressed how many CBT-type strategies I am already doin and she thinks it will really help me (I agree) Anyway we decided to focus on the binging first cuz that's something I really want to conquer first and foremost.  I will let you guys know all the stuff she tells me cuz Im sure everybody can learn from it! I see her again monday and we get to do "tests" 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk
M2: grilled chix, lettuce, large apple
M3: coffee w/ cream (<-out) a few pieces chicken, coffee w/silk
M4: coffee w/ silk, steak, spinach
M5: a few spoons sf jam


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

Im so glad to hear things went well with the therapist girl!  
diet is looking super today and yestarday!!!  Keep it up! 
did you get my PM last nite?


----------



## Cate (Apr 28, 2004)

YEA....so glad you are working with someone. I cannot wait to see your progress (in addition to what you have done on your own)


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Im starting therapy on tuesday. Major $$$, my coverage only covers $50, probably $50-$100 out of my pocket. Its worth it to get 100% better.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Jen- Yes I got it, I'm gonna reply in a few minutes! 

Thanks Cate, I am confident that this will help me make good progress  Once the binging is totally conquered, the weight will come off whether it wants to or not.. right? I hope..

Jilly we stop binging the same time.. start therapy around the same time.. PMS the same time.. we are practically the same person  What kind of therapy are ya doin my honey? I am going for CBT I think its the BEST option for me. I dont wanna "talk about my past" and just get all upset about it.  Awareness is good, but it doesn't help you change your life and improve your quality of life. CBT gives ya specific strategies to deal with all sorts of situations and how to handle stress and stop binging and so forth.  I am really looking forward to actually starting starting (once past the initial stuff) and I am so glad I am comfortable with my therapist (so far) That is a really important thing, cuz if you dont feel comfortable it wont do ya any good.  

I realize that as soon as I come home, I get these feelings of hostility, anger, irritability, resentfulness, that are not necessarily present when I am out (at least not this strongly) Hmmm... I know I am mad at my mom and dad and sister for a variety of things, there's a lot of tension.  But I feel like, my home should be a safe haven and it's anything but.  I need to change that around, I need to be able to relax at home.  I guess that's why I run to my computer so much when I'm home, I want to escape..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Cardio: 1hr 5 mins

Meals posted. 

Bought three fitness mag's: Shape, Self, and Energy
I dunno why I bought Shape and Self they usually suck but Energy is good.  I couldn't resist the girl on the cover of Shape tho. She looks sooo good.  I wish I looked more like her, and less like me.  Can you girls recommend which fitness mags are good? I want to start buyin them more often..

Mood: "fuckin hostile"


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

I suscribe to oxygen


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Cute suits on that site Greekie.

Craig gets the Fitness one and Shape.  Well, I guess I get them since I check the mail, we both read them.

Stay postitive.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Trying Jodie.. something about being home.. it just makes me all sorts of angry and sad.  

Isnt the girl on the cover of Shape hot??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes.  LOL

I hate going home too.  My Mom is a nag, always biotching about something.  She doesn't get it why we don't visit more often.  I'll hear 50 times why we don't move back to the area they live in...I cringe!  I love Houston, something smaller would be dull.

Do  you have alot of friends by your parents house?  Maybe spend more time with them?  I'm thinking that maybe because you see that your parents aren't all that supportive to your needs make you feel bad toward them.  Wish I had answer on making those feel better, hopefully therapy helps in relieving it some.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

I have one friend that lives nearby.. but she's busy with her schoolwork and work most of the time.  

I definately don't feel supported by my parents.  My mom nags, micro-manages, bitches, whines, complains, pretty much non-stop.  My dad treats me like I'm worthless.  My sis doesn't listen to a damn thing I say and steals my stuff.

I think that my mom has her issues going on and she resents her role as housewife and takes it out on me  She always seems to get pissy that she is always cleaning or cooking, as if I sit around doing nothing all day (sure mom I'm not in college, working, and tryin to help out here and there nawwww Im a lazy bum) It pisses me off, and I wanna scream and curse at her, the words that come to mind I don't want to type out, but I am embarrassed that I even feel that way and that I want to say those things even if I don't..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

My new favorite song: Kanye West - Jesus Walks


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 28, 2004)

Good tastes in music.


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My new favorite song: Kanye West - Jesus Walks




WEIRD! I luv Kayne West..... TOO WEIRD!


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm thinking that maybe because you see that your parents aren't all that supportive to your needs make you feel bad toward them.  Wish I had answer on making those feel better, hopefully therapy helps in relieving it some.


I agree with Jodie. Living on my own for the last year has helped.  Ever though of moving to E-town, you could stay with me ????


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

I get to see Kanye Friday when he performs at my school.

I can't move. It's not an option


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

I bought his CD when it first came out.  Im not that big of a fan  
I prefer more the freestyle status like GangStarr, their my fav.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

I just added a bad meal 5.. i was hungry and Im tired. blah

Ive been craving fruit at night lately, Im not sure why.  Could be because Ive been doing my cardio in the afternoons w. no postworkout carbs?


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

I had beef if that's any consellation?

Hey Viv!!!    I just got in from Lauderdale and the world is blurry!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey david and sapphy! I wanted to get on the scale, but I can feel and see that I haven't lost anything.. so I didn't bother 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk
M2: large apple, 2 servings soy crisps
M3: low carb protein bar
M4: some deli turkey, coffee w/ silk 
Cardio - 50mins
M5: boiled chicken, 1 carrot, 1/4c oats <--LOOK..carbies! 

was too tired for cardio this morning, tried to get up at 9:30, body said nawww.. tried to get up at 10:30.. body said naww.. 
So looks like no cardio for today, I think I'm in sleep debt from running on little sleep most of the time and I probably need a while of excess sleep like 9hrs..


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

Yesterday I think your were craving fruit cause you hardly had any carbs. Carbs post wo is a must IMO. Im having a banana today, my first in months!  Its nice and brown, just like I like em!

Todays is my rest day to. Tonnes of errands to fun tonight. Have a fab day!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm scared to eat carbs later than meal 2..


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

I eat carbs before I go to bed 

Steve said a look a little thinner today!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

darlin you NEED those carbies post workout. even if it was your last meal of the day! your body will use them right up!  
hope your having a great day girl!  Ill reply back to your PM's tonite! 

Jilly-thats awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Greeky!! I eat carbs before bed too sweetie. It never has hurt me. I workout at 8pm- so I have to have carbs around 9:45pm--then off to bed by 11pm or so. Your body needs the carbs!

Hope your having a good day


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

thats great Jilly!  HI stacey and jenjen!!! 

yeah.. I know I need carbs after weights, but do I have to have them after just cardio? I suppose I can add some in.. but I will probably have to eat less other stuff so my calories don't go too high.  Or maybe I should eat less carbies at breakfast if my workout wont be til later to help me not go overboard 

thanks for the awesome reply jen. u r so great at answering every little question! dont worry, i have more 

overall i feel pretty good today.  the weather is awesome i was driving around w my windows and sunroof open I LOVE THAT!!! with my hair in a high ponytail blowin all over the place.. speeding  hahaha

this cute guy from my class was kind of flirting with me.  he has a gf, and we've even talked about it, he doesnt cheat. which i totally respect, id never go for a guy who's taken either, he doesnt flirt full force, but its nice to know a cute guy thinks im cute too  lol *mini self esteem boost*


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Greeky - you are beautiful....a cute guy (any guy) would be stupid to not flirt with you


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

I think you're cute


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

^ I agree


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

SOUNDS LIKE You had a great drive in your car today!! I loved having my T-Top off with my hair blowing in the wind...makes ya feel so good!

You are a very pretty girl --VERY!   But I'm happy for you about the self esteem boost---


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

Awwww thanks cate jilly premi and stacey!!!! 

Hey chiqy how r u doin girl!? 

Check out my updated meals.. Y'all be happy 

I am thinking of having a minor cheat this weekend, something sweet definately, any suggestions??


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Superwoman.. A PM is coming your way in a few minutes!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

I got a kiss


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> I am thinking of having a minor cheat this weekend, something sweet definately, any suggestions??


Chocolate! My bro and his wife are coming in from out of town and staying with us for the weekend-Im planning to have a cheat too! I almost bought choc today, then didnt.

Steve just ate a 7 piece meal from KFC, FOR REAL! I had a tiny bite of some white meat! Gonna go have my egg whites....


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

I was thinking of buying a small container of "healthy" ice cream, and having like half of that..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

here's a quote i just read and found interesting

???The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth.???


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

It forgot to mention that you can get out of a rut.  Being in a rut is NOT the end.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

"God show me the way because the devil tryna break me down"

Great song, love kanye too, that cd is awesome. He's an amazing producer, Jay-Z, Alecia Keys, Memphis bleek, good stuff...

Anyhow diets lookin good, nice work on this stuff, and now breakin hearts in class? whoa...look out for this one!  

p.s. what school do you go to? my friend just saw kanye at George Washington, said it was awesome, even called so I could hear it, the bastard was just rubbing it in, oh well, have a good day


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2004)

I go to Rutgers.

I'm really frustrated.. my weight is not going down, It might even be up, my measurements are not going down, and I'm frickin annoyed!    

 

And it's not "muscle"


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2004)

Waaahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Sweetie , sorry you are feeling bad  I have no words of wisdom, but hang in there and you are doing great! I feel ya, I have felt like I'm making noooo progress this week, then I realized I have my TOM next week.... 

It's sucks, but you really are doing great!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Have a super weekend cutie!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I go to Rutgers.
> 
> I'm really frustrated.. my weight is not going down, It might even be up, my measurements are not going down, and I'm frickin annoyed!
> ...



Awwww... Viv, please be patient.. I know your frustrated.  We'll talk more later and definitely on Monday!!!  K?


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey hunny! BE PATITIENT! My weight flucuates daily, I try not to let it affect my mood. You've been doing so great, It just takes time. You will see results soon darlin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks cate ncgirl david and jilly!

the problem is I know my TOM aint comin up, and I can't really explain why my weight and measurements just won't change.  It's super frustrating cuz you think i'dve lost at least ONE goshdarn pound by now 

maybe my calories are too high? 

kanye west sucks live, much better recorded..

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk
M2: aloha trail mix 
M3: chicken, salad, oil and vinegar, some feta crumbles
M4: coffee w/ cream, small bag soy crisps
M5: 1.5 grilled burgers, lettuce, lot of feta cheese

goin dancin tonight


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 30, 2004)

every time i am getting ready to go out i get depressed cuz all my clothes look bad on me, i am literally on the verge of tears as i check the mirror and try on 5-10 outfits to find one that doesnt make me look fat   

this is so ridiculously out of hand, and yet what can I possibly do BETTER? *sigh*


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2004)

Try logging your cals to find out for sure. 

Steve dad has candida...(dont know the spelling) and says its virtually impossible for him to lose weight.  Where is that test again??


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Greeky, I don't think there's anything wrong with you physically. You need to be consistent, you can't expect miracles after a few weeks of eating clean  Fatloss takes time, just reprogramming your body for it takes some time. BE CONSISTENT and you'll see results 

Come on girl, don't give up


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

Hey Greek!  Keep up the hard work, I know you can kick this and get to where you want to be   Like Jenny said, just be ready to give it some time and determination... we all know you can do it


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> every time i am getting ready to go out i get depressed cuz all my clothes look bad on me, i am literally on the verge of tears as i check the mirror and try on 5-10 outfits to find one that doesnt make me look fat
> 
> this is so ridiculously out of hand, and yet what can I possibly do BETTER? *sigh*



beleive me i know what that feels like
 remember that you are beautiful, no matter how u feel about urself. other people are looking at u and saying "damn i wish i could look that good"
 i know it almost impossible to think of....... but its true! just reminding u that you are a beatiful woman again. im in the same spot honestly tho


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

which test jilly? that sucks about steve's dad.. how does he control it? thats something u should be able to conquer through diet and supplementation honey

thanks jenny and eggsy  i know i need to be consistent! but if i could start seeing some results, it would really help a lot!!!

thanks chiqy for reminding me, oddly enough last night even tho i was very upset while getting dressed, when i started dancing i felt better and i looked fine whereas sometimes i am too self-conscious cuz i dont look that good in whatever outfit i wore 
BTW u are very beautiful too!!!! 

Add to yesterdays meals: 1/2 scrambled egg, coffee w/ half n half, a bunch of diner mints

Today:
M1: 3/4c oats, coffee w/ silk <--didnt feel like eating ew 
M2: deli chicken, lettuce, apple

Cardio 45mins

M3: low carb protein bar  a couple slices chicken
M4: a lot of pork (6-7oz), salad
M5: coffee w/ half/half, diner mints, ew


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

That's the spirit Greeky  You can do this!! You are a beautiful girl and don't you ever forget that 
What is that silk thing? Sugarfree stuff?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

nah.. unfortunately is has some sugar in it, its silk soy creamer.. ive been using it in my coffee cuz it has less calories than regular creamer, and i dont have to worry about dairy giving me "problems" 

i was planning on having a small cheat today, but I kinda feel like that'll only make things worse for me so I'm undecided, what do u guys think cheat or no cheat?


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Okay, well it sounds really good at least 

Um, I would probably say wait a week to cheat  You know to stabilize the good eating first or something  A cheat won't help you reach your goals  If you do decide to have it, enjoy every bite and get back on track right after it


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

ok jenny, i think ur right.  i dont feel like i really deserve one yet.  i will try to wait another week, plus the longer u go w/o junk the easier it gets! ill just have one when i feel its appropriate.  plus my calories are high enough now that i dont need the metabolic boost a cheat can giva ya if ur low cal dieting..

i am thinkin about possibly lowering my cals soon tho.. we'll see.. now that school is ending, and i can do more regular morning cardio. if i dont see results.. i know to lower them.. 

i was reading aspartame can mimic insulin in your body.. i wonder if it does in mine


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

I have heard the same things darlin, about the aspartame.. that crap just scares me anyways!  

good girl on trying to hold off on the cheat!  
do you know how many calories you are taking in approx each day? 

keep your chin up Viv!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

To all my lovely friends:


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

hahahaha, how corny am I??

check out my fish face ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

I gotta agree with AJ Greek... Aspartame is bad stuff.  There are probably some studies online about it, heres an official FDA report on it from 1995:

http://www.presidiotex.com/aspartame/Facts/92_Symptoms/92_symptoms.gif

Anyways Greekie... I know it will feel great to see those results.  It'll take a little while to get your body primed for them, and you'll be the last to see them yourself... but when you do, there will be a big difference IMO.  Keep on rocking that diet!


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2004)

Oh, but FYI Greeki... that link wasnt to scare you at all, I just want to make sure you're using it in moderation.  I think most people suffering from those aspartame related illnesses are consuming larger amounts.  Also depending on their systems ability to filter efficiently probably


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahahaha, how corny am I??
> 
> check out my fish face ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



that is soo adorable! something id do, u can be as corny as u want babe! lmao its just 2cute


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWW Viv that is such a cute kiss!!  

heres a lil one back atcha!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

hahahaha! i got one back! thanks jen 

thanks chiqy, i was on cam and i felt like takin a pic, so i said why not blow them all a kiss haha!

eggsy, the truth is, since i dont feel well, i should cut out all artificial sweeteners and see what happens.. 

i get this weird intuitive feeling after i finish a diet soda i feel "dirty" 

M1: 3/4c oats, coffee w/ silk

weights - chest and tri's cardio - 50mins

M2: apple, tuna, lettuce, mustard
M3: coffee w/ silk
M4: chicken, spinach, rasberry vinagrette, more coffee w/ silk
M5: egg whites, tbsp sf jam

i decided to start w/ weights again cuz even tho im unhappy w my muscle size, im not getting any leaner w/o weights.. gonna keep my reps high tho.. 

ive been recommended to do whole body circuit weight training, somebody else said just do upper body and gluts no calves or quads.. and he said do all cardio on the recumbent bike bc the other machines actually build up (or at least maintain) quad and calf size.. but the truth is i hate the recumbent bike i feel like i burn hardly any calories and my back hurts on it.. can u guys please shed some light on this PLEASE???????????

and if u dont believe me ive got too much muscle and i want less then either go back to my before pics or something, i am tired of the girls dont get big lecture


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

haha Ill blow you some newer kisses once I get home and have the digi cam!!  

if you can work on ridding the aspartame in your diet, that alone would be progress girl! 

pstt why no protein en meal uno??  

hows your weekend been??? I want to go out dancing!  havent been in forever!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> I want to go out dancing!  havent been in forever!


 lets go out and work our thing jen! i never get outta my house!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

jen jen..sometimes i just dont feel like eating eggies...besides i mean there is "some" protein in oaties...

if u lived nearby we could go out dancing all the time i looooove dancing!!!! u too chiqy!!!!

yeah i am working on getting rid of aspartame.. im not sure if i really NEED the detox, if i do eliminate the problems.. first I am tryin to stop all diet sodas (a main source of aspartame, caffiene, and phosphoric acid!) and then all other sources of aspartame.. then when my silk creamer runs out there goes coffee.. wahhh! LOL... o yea no dairy either which isnt a big deal cuz i dont use it much anymore, the only thing i can think of is low carb protein bars which i shouldnt be eating anymore... 

jen jen what kind of whey do u use? isolate or concentrate? flavor? sweetener? brand? im curious 

btw can u give me ur opinion on my edited previous post thanks!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

my waistline keeps hovering between 31 and 31.5. altho im guessing its 31 and when its higher its bloating.. SLOW ass progress that is like sometimes there sometimes not.. i need to see REAL changes.. and my waist needs to get under 30 for me to start feeling comfortable in my body again.. 29.5 is not great but im at least somewhat comfortable there.  

ive got two shapes hourglass and apple... right now im an apple and im fighting to get my hourglass shape back.. damnit!


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

> if u lived nearby we could go out dancing all the time i looooove dancing!!!! u too chiqy!!!!
> 
> yeah i am working on getting rid of aspartame.. im not sure if i really NEED the detox, if i do eliminate the problems.. first I am tryin to stop all diet sodas (a main source of aspartame, caffiene, and phosphoric acid!) and then all other sources of aspartame.. then when my silk creamer runs out there goes coffee.. wahhh! LOL... o yea no dairy either which isnt a big deal cuz i dont use it much anymore, the only thing i can think of is low carb protein bars which i shouldnt be eating anymore...
> 
> jen jen what kind of whey do u use? isolate or concentrate? flavor? sweetener? brand? im curious .



Ohhh I would lOVE to go Dancing with you!!  I cant wait to get home and get my girls out dancing again! 

thats the way girl, small steps and small changes at a time.. I think that for you, thats the best right now. too much of a change at once will cause you to stress I think, just from watching past things. your in the right direction!  

I have been using Greens Proteins+ right now.. in chocolate.. its sweetened with stevia.. no fillers, etc. its kinda pricy though compared to others.. but I found another brand that has a similar make that I think of trying next. 




> i decided to start w/ weights again cuz even tho im unhappy w my muscle size, im not getting any leaner w/o weights.. gonna keep my reps high tho..
> 
> ive been recommended to do whole body circuit weight training, somebody else said just do upper body and gluts no calves or quads.. and he said do all cardio on the recumbent bike bc the other machines actually build up (or at least maintain) quad and calf size.. but the truth is i hate the recumbent bike i feel like i burn hardly any calories and my back hurts on it.. can u guys please shed some light on this PLEASE???????????
> .



I am SO glad that your lifting again!!!  THAT is going ot help get your leaner girl.. you know how it is.. I dont need to lecture on metabolism, resting BMI, etc. 

why no glutes or calves? thats BS imo. work your entire body. there are ways to lift to prevent muscle gains, which enables more strength overall..  high reps is BS too imo. work your legs but with lower reps.. try say 4X4 for a while. how about doing a upper body/lower body split. each 2X week.  if you want tighter, leaner legs.. do sprints or HIIT.. not the bike! if you want higher calorie afterburn, which leads to more fatloss-do HIIT!  less cardio, more overall positive outcome from it.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> why no glutes or calves? thats BS imo. work your entire body. there are ways to lift to prevent muscle gains, which enables more strength overall.. high reps is BS too imo. work your legs but with lower reps.. try say 4X4 for a while. how about doing a upper body/lower body split. each 2X week. if you want tighter, leaner legs.. do sprints or HIIT.. not the bike! if you want higher calorie afterburn, which leads to more fatloss-do HIIT!  less cardio, more overall positive outcome from it.



damn Jen's so smart, dont u agree greeky? 

always givin us advice


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

sweetie i tried doin 4 reps and thats how i gained the new extra muscle im unhappy with 

i think ur right about small slow changes for me.. anxiety and big changes dont mix well! 

i never heard of greens proteins.. thats a whey?? whats the other one u found? i dont think ive ever seen anything w/ stevia in the stores!

doesnt doin each bodypart 2x a week lead to bigger gains? i always thought thats why a lot of people do chest with bi's and back w/ tri's so they hit bi's and tri's 2x a week and they grow more.. 

i hate HIIT cuz usually makes me wanna puke and ur not supposed to do it on empty stomach.. but ill give it another go sometime! 

tom venuto wrote an article that running/jogging helps shrink legs.. i guess ill try it... lemme find that link ..

http://www.femalemuscle.com/nutrition/leg_muscle.html 

where he says 





> Keep in mind that ultimately, we are all subject to our genetics. Some women simply have naturally larger legs than others. These are the "mesomorph" or endo-mesomorph body types.
> 
> I used to believe it was ridiculous when women said they got "too big." I often got on my soapbox and spouted from memory my "women don't have enough testosterone to get big" lecture.
> 
> After working with hundreds of women of every body type imaginable over the years, I've come to the conclusion that I was wrong! It's not easy for most women to build muscle mass, but there is a small handful with the genetic predisposition to gain size very easily.



i just wanna scream YES YES YES! thats me! miss endo-meso too much fat and too much muscle!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

jen's the best  i def agree chiqy


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

rereading tom venuto's article i think i may try the circuit style but i dont understand what supersets trisets and giant sets are  

also where he says 





> Skipping from one section of the leg to the next in a non-specific, nonstop circuit tends to give the muscles a more "toned" and streamlined look.



does this apply to the rest of the body as well??? im so lost!


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

> sweetie i tried doin 4 reps and thats how i gained the new extra muscle im unhappy with
> 
> i think ur right about small slow changes for me.. anxiety and big changes dont mix well!
> 
> ...



Ok then lets try this for legs- supersets!!!  Its going to reall kick your ass but have faith! if you want to try it, lemme know, Ill PM you a couple good leg routine. 

and no training each bodypart 2X week wont lead to muscle gains.. it all boils down to how your training. 

if it makes you feel better- I do HIIT, and sprints empty stomach... when you see it in my journal thats fresh outta bed! LOL!! 



> .jen's the best  i def agree chiqy



TOO sweet!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

yes pm me w/ info hon.. what do u think about where he says that circuit training from one part to another leads to a leaner toned look. is that true?


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

check your PM's!  

hmmm I dont know my opinon on the circuit training. IMO all it is doing is getting your heart rate up.. which is more near a cardio like session(more aiming towards calorie burn). its a good switch up.. dont get me wrong the guy knows much more than me.. lol!! if you wanted to attempt it, by all means try it and see how you make out! 

ohhhh shoot! and the protein. yes its a whey protein. I buy it at the health food store but around here you can buy it anywheres pretyy much, drugstores, etc. 
http://www.greenspluscanada.com/en/products/proteins.html
I forget the name of the other one.. .Ill check this week and let you know.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

wow greek! u have ur work cut out 4 u then!

hey quick ?, i went to a greek restraunt in orlando w my sister, Y do they all throw plates on the floor? it was cute! and there was 2 boys playing an instrument at the front.........


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

just a greek tradition chiqy, us greeks r crazy and we like to have a good time.. when u break plates u are kinda honoring the singer/dancer/band whoever.. 

thanks for the pm and link jen.. but since it says canada i dunno...

argh im so frustrated cuz my jeans r way tight again


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

awww Viv!! dont get down on yourself hun!! chin up, think postive! think of those jeans as a sort of motivator to keep your act together girl!  stick with it and in no time they will be comfy again!  

heres another one that is aspartame and sucralose free: 
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=531

let me know how that leggie workout goes!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

thanks sweetie, that stuff looks good and cheap! i will see if they sell it in stores.. or ill look for which ones say "natural" and read the ingredients!

i sooo hooooope its water/bloating!!!!!! i swear all i want is to see something changing for the better.. is that so much to ask


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk
M2: apple, spinach, chicken
M3: soy crisps, coffee w/ silk
M4: lotta pistachios (grr for eating while driving)
M5: chicken, salad, southwestern ceaser dressing on side


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

good girl on the eggies this morning!  

you can order that protein from 1fast400 too.. .. I hear they deliver fast. prety darn good price too eh!! Im gonna hafta buy lotsa protein when I come to the states!  

ahh darlin Im sure its some water!! do you watch your sodium any??


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 3, 2004)

Morning hottie!!    Hope your having a good Monday!!  Are your exams this week?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

hon.. my sodium has prob been high, but i will worry about it after im done worrying about school  plus i been drinkin plenty water so i dunno... 

i almost skipped the eggies again this morning but i had them just so i wouldnt get scolded about it AGAIN 

ncgirl, i have a paper due today i havent started yet  and a final thursday, a final next week and then all i gotta worry about is lookin pretty as i accept my diploma 

my parents are havin a little graduation dinner party for me..wish i could invite you all.. my future husband is gonna be there.. well one of them


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

You've been doing SO well hunny, just to let you know I am SUPER proud of you . Keep it up darlin!


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

Hi Greekie!

I am bad with the diet soda, I hope what they say about apartame isn't true. 

Meals keep looking better and better!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

i waited way too long to start my paper and when 3 o clock rolled around and its due at 5pm and i wasnt even half finished i freaked out bigtime.. ive always been a procrastinator but ive also always been able to hand my stuff in on time and do a pretty good job on it too.  im really disappointed in myself but i decided id rather get the 10 pt penalty and do a decent job on it than do crap and get it in on time.

i cant believe i did that, im really upset w. myself and in general.  i guess it was the whole senioritis thing.. my last paper.. really not wanting to do it... etc..... this sucks.  i feel like a bad student


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk
> M2:
> M3:
> ...




Meals 2 and 3 are????


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

updated, even tho right now i have other things to worry about


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2004)

I know honey....you'll be fine.  Get that paper done.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 3, 2004)

Hey hun!! I did the same thing with my paper last Monday.  Forgot to include my footnotes so who knows how I did, but I'm praying!! You'll do fine, I'm sure hun- you seem like a very smart girl!!


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

you better have finished that paper young lady


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

It's not done yet.  I'm gonna work on it all day tomorrow and make it really good.  Oh well.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Good Luck on your paper sweetie!! Have a good day!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Thanks hon!

Eating a LOT today.. and soooooo tired! GRR

M1: 3/4c oats, ew
M2: apple (shouldnt have had this alone but at least I took ALA b4)
M3: chicken salad, egg, ff ceaser dressing, half a wheat roll, coffee w/ half n half
M4: dairy queen ff no sugar added fudge bar (60cals), a whole big bag soy crisps while driving GRRR (385cals!!!)

leisurely walk - 1 hr (yay! burned off some cals!)

M5: roasted chix, salad (relatively small meal.. to make up for earlier! guessing ~200-250cals)
M6: ew, coffee w. silk 

EEK calories are gonna be sky high today! *sigh*


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

Evenin Viv!  how has your day been girl? did you finsih up your paper? 

good girl on the walk!  I love just getting out and freeing my mind like that a lot! my secret- squeeze your booty with every step!  

did you resort to the fudge bar and soy crisps because you didnt have any other food?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

So far so good.. the paper aint even close to finished haha, for some reason I do my best writing late late at night

The fudge bar was a "healthy" substitute for ice cream.. which my friend got.  The soy crisps... I was hungry and those things r addictive... I picked them up when I went to buy stevia..


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

hehe well good girl on going to get the stevia!  next time just pick up that bag of soy crisps and YELL at it!! lol! say NO I dont want you.. I want to look hot(even though you already do!!!)  

I work best under pressure too for some reason. just dont pull too late of a nite and be tired tomarrow girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

well, i think soy crisps are ok if i get the small 140 calorie bags.. right?

btw TY  u r a hottie urself 

its ok if im up late cuz i can sleep late tomorrow yay!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Jen, I want ya to be honest with me.

You and I both know I don't really respond well if I am too strict.  However, I am pretty much staying within my caloric ranges (today is an exception, I will probably be closer to 2000) 

Why am I not losing any weight/fat? Is it cuz my foods are not 100% perfect? Not enough cardio? Health reasons? Calories too high? WHAT??? *sigh*


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

Im thinking that in your case it could be a mix of two things.. health issues as well as diet.. I know school is tuff right now and you have alot of stress on your plate, but as you can try and make your meals more balanced, but chooose foods that you enjoy. making cleanier healthier choices make a world of difference regardless of calorie intake IMO. just keep making those small changes as you can. When you go to reach for something that you know is not optimal ask yourself "how will I feel after I eat this" will I regret this.. is it possible for me to make a better choice. Id start by eliminating sugars and processed carbs... those things are addicting. its like you give into the craving and then crave it more. after a week it will go away, promise. Try and pick say 4 meals that you know you really like and that are good for you, easy to prepare. when in need of something fix that. Try not to turn to food as comfort and out of boredom. I know thats easier said than done.. do you have a journal? like a personal one.. that you write feelings, etc in. those are great ideas.. just something to vent privatly in.. always makes me feel better just to get a pen and write my emotions. or talk to someone you know you can open up to. 
These are all small steps.. thats what its going to take for you Viv, I know major changes in diet and such for you just dont work. Youve already made improvments thus far in your food choices, etc. Try your best and be patient, things will come  
I dont know if that really helped or not hun, you know you have my support, I just want to see you happy!


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

wow, that is some great advice jen, some that I certainly will take to heart. hope everythings goin along ok GBC, hang in there everything will come together before you know it.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

thanks hon love ya!  sometimes it just drives me nuts wondering wtf is up w/ my body and why it resists losing weight.. and altho i know anxiety plays a big role i have a hard time believing its 100% the cause of all my problems/symptoms

i promise to be cleaner w/ foods as school ends! 

hi griff  thanks for stoppin by!

I really need to find me a doctor who will truly listen and run tests and figure out whats going on as opposed to just tryin to push anti-depressants on me argh.. wish it wasn't gonna be a $$ issue


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

today was some high ass calories!

I am desperately trying to find the energy to do this paper and get it the F over with

I decided to take EC at 2:45AM I AM NUTS HAHAHA

its not workin tho  oh well, im staying away from the cereal!!! as much as i see it can help me, i dont need that kind of self-esteem damage....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Eyes are glazing over.. did quite a bit of reading.. can't even write a damn thing.  Oh well, he said he wouldn't take any points off, so what if it's 3 days late instead of 2?


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

Morning Viv! gosh girl you are so silly taking that EC late in the wee hours!!  sounds like you need some REST and then hit it fresh again.  

you have a PM girlie. 
and have a SUPER day!!! SMILE!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Morning Girlie!! Done with that paper this morning?     Dang woman- I bet you were up almost all night with the EC that late! Get plenty of rest today!   I fight with my calorie issue on a daily basis hun so I know how you feel.  I hope it gets better for ya and as soon as schools out I'm sure it will.  Stress has a major role in it!  Have a good day Sweetie


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

You might want to try a homeopathic doctor Greeky.  They are a step away from traditional doctors who when you go into see them with a stomach pain say "Oooh, gotta operate".  Instead they use trivial amounts of chemicals to push your body into responding in the manner that it should.  I have a homeopathic doctor/chiropractor in Chicago that is amazing.

I broke my leg 4 years ago and because I didnt allow it to heal before I started running on it again it hurt me for about 3 years afterwards when I'd run.  I went to traditional doctors for a while and they just told me to deal pretty much.  So I went to this guy and he told me it was a build up of calcium around a tendon near my ankle.  So he did a few sonic treatments on it and shower me how to stretch it and massage it to break down the calcium, and it hasnt been a pain since.

So anyways, I recommend a homeopathic doctor if you get a chance.   Just like any other though you want to check them out before hand to make sure you are getting a high quality one 

Took at EC at 2AM huh?  That must have been one heck of a crash!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Jen! Im going to reply in a few!!!! You are soooo helpful!!!! 

NCgirl my paper is not done!   I took the EC hoping it would keep me up ALL night and I could get it done.. but it didn't even give me a little energy.. so I crashed instead of goin to the cereal cabinet!!!  <--Small personal victory YAY!

I intended to sleep til at least 11:30.. but my mom's car alarm beep when ya turn off the alarm woke me up at 9:30 ARGH! at least my whole day isn't gone.. plus 5hrs or so is not bad... i've run on at little as 1.5hrs.. the problem is staying awake without cereal! It's not working LOL

TY for the advice Eggs, I think I need to see one too.. one who is going to look at my symptoms and try to figure out what's actually causing it.  I miss the old happy energetic hyper me.. altho the body temperature and stomachaches has always been somewhat of a problem.. 

How do I check them out to make sure they are good?? None of my friends go to docs like that SO I dunno who to ask? 

What's the difference between homeopathic and naturopathic? 
Love ya guys so much! Have a great day! 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, coffee w/ silk <-NEEEEED this
M2: some roasted chicken, apple
M3: 2 small bags soy crisps
M4: 1 more small bag soy crisps, deli turkey, 2 baked lays, a few (maybe 10) pieces of bro's chex mix
M5: 6 strawberries, coffee w/ silk (this was after i almost fell down out of dizziness.. so I figured my blood sugar was low..prob wrong lol), small sf chocolate
M6: pork, salad w/ olive oil
M7: 3-4 more sf chocolates, ew
GOSH darnit I always eat more when I'm tired I hate that! 

Today's weight: 157
Waist measurement: 31.5  still 2 inches out of my comfort zone... this really sucks im so frustrated and angry!

I dunno, I thought I was starting to look leaner.. guess not..  Why is my waist not shrinking?


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

ahhh Viv!! things will come girlie!  

homeopathic and naturopathic are pretty much the same. as for finding a reputable one in your area.. you could ask around?! Im not sure who but look into who there is for possibilities to see. 

good girl for not going inthe cereal cabniet last nite!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ahhh Viv!! things will come girlie!



when????


----------



## Cate (May 5, 2004)

Hey Viv (so as not to call you geeky again)  I hate to hear you so down on yourself. I think when you finish this paper and school is out, you can relax and concentrate on these other issues. You will get through this!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Cate! I usually drop a few pounds quick right after school ends.. but I'm afraid if I expect it I'll probably be disappointed!


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

My sunshine!!!!!!! You are doing so well, I am so proud of you! Keep it up, things will start to pay off soon, I promise!!

You stayed away from the cereal last night!!! Yipeeeeeee! 

BTW, how tall are ya?


----------



## blueboy (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> when????




Forgive me for jumping into your thread but I read a lot of journals here and yours is one of them.  I feel your pain as I have a real tough time being strict with myself as well.  I think in order for you to see some results, you are going to have to be more consistant with clean eating.  You are not going to see changes in 1, 2 or maybe even 4 weeks.  You just have to believe in yourself just like you read in Tom Venuto's article.  You have to stay consistant with that frame of mind.  

Here are some reasons (in your past week) why you probably aren't seeing the results you are expecting.

1.5 grilled burgers, lettuce, lot of feta cheese
silk
low carb protein bar 
diner mints
"i was planning on having a small cheat today, but I kinda feel like that'll only make things worse for me so I'm undecided, what do u guys think cheat or no cheat?"
lotta pistachios 
dairy queen ff no sugar added fudge bar (60cals), a whole big bag soy crisps while driving GRRR (385cals!!!)

Keep making tweaks to your meal plan to phase these kinds of things out.

You have a lot of support here and believe it or not I support you too and want to see you do well. 

I hope that you don't take this offensively as I am not trying to be that way at all.

Good luck


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Jilly!!!! where u been I missed u!!!!!!! UGH ok I promise after this post I am closing IM and doing my paper LOL yeah.. I was like hmm what if I only have a handful of cereal.. but I know that would just set me off so I didn't!! YEAH!!!!!! 

Blueboy no offense taken at all and thanks for stopping in! I LOVE to read comments by everyone and the more comments I get the more loved I feel  

Thanks for pointing out quite a few mishaps in the diet! No wonder I haven't been losing fat!  I probably underestimate how many calories I eat too!  

I'm a little torn because I know to lose weight you have to be strict.. but to stop binging you have to be not strict!!!!! UGH! I have conflicting interests and it sucks! 

I am really hoping to be holding a lot of water from not drinking enough and not watching sodium.. I've noticed before I would often attribute how I looked to bloating whereas now I pretty much attribute it to fat... yuck! My friend says she thinks the weight is mostly muscle because I don't look bad.. but my measurements show I gained a lot of fat! In fact I've noticed an inch on my waist is about equal to 5lbs of fat.. so when I lose 5lbs I lose an inch.. and I'm 2 inches over what I was b4.. and 9lbs over... so it does correspond!

My upper back, calves, wrists, and inner thighs look leaner.  Damn tummy and hips lovehandles and saddlebags will be the last things to go 

why does it feel like it used to be easier to lose weight before?


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Patitience and consistency darlin. Atleast your conquering the binges!!!

My computer at home is fucked-viruses and crap. Ive missed you to honey bee!

HOW tall are ya ??  (again)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Almost 5'7"


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Me too.  

Theres not much i really have to share about my therapist-yet. Im also going to see about going to a therapist at a hospital here, that specializes in ed. It would be covered under health care-instead of out of my pocket.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

That would be really cool! 

I am going to a therapist at the graduate school of psychology here at Rutgers.  She's a grad student but she seems really knowledgeable and I like her a lot.  Maybe you can see if there's a program like that near you.. I only pay $12 per session.


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Patience sweetie (Jill is right)
Ya Know my wrists are the first to slim down too-and my fingers. Crazy. My wedding ring always wants to slip off when I have cheated in a long time. Some days I have to put tape around it

We are all here to help you & Support you! I know I don't post in here much..I'm sorry-Its crazy at work. But I am watching you and reading your journal. 
Big Hugs to you sweetie! You are doing great, keep it up!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

WoW That is So Cheap. My sister really needs therapy --I'm going to see if they have it at her University!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Viv...just keep in mind...the first place we gain is always the last place to go.

We are all here for you!  and we love ya no matter what!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for stopping by Stacey! Yeah, call around the local universities to see what they have.. it doesn't have to be the school she goes to I don't think.  My school does have a counseling center for students.. but the type of therapy my doc suggested (CBT) was only available thru the grad school clinic which serves anyone (doesnt have to be a student) which is really good since im about to graduate.

It's so weird.. my wrists r so tiny now! My fingertips overlap a tiny bit and before they almost didnt meet.

Thanks for reminding me Jodie!!!! I am tryin to keep telling myself that too and that if I just keep it up those parts will lose too! 

Except I am eating bad now  Editing meals..


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> It's so weird.. my wrists r so tiny now! My fingertips overlap a tiny bit and before they almost didnt meet.


That means you have a small body frame


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Nooo I truly don't hon.. it's at least medium or large I am big boned.. and wide... I would say that my fingers meet, but if I squeeze they overlap


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Thumb and 1st finger? Mine dont touch-big framed!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

oooohhh... mine don't touch either! I thought it was thumb and middle finger!!!


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Silly


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

My thumb & first finger touch! hmmmm


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Yeah I know I am 

Stacey that's cuz you're tiny.. no surprise there!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Viv, how are ya today honey?  You know, things will come.   I know you ask when, but when is not as important as how.   How you get it.

You will be fine.  I think school is just another excuse.  And this is why I say that.  Do you think AFTER school, when you get a JOB, that the stresses of life are going to be any less?  Stresses of life are just as inevitable as death and taxes honey.   If you don't learn, in some way or another, to deal with it now, you'll be setting yourself up for failure down the road.

You'll be fine, I JUST KNOW IT!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl--I'm ok hon how r u?

I know that school is an excuse.. I know a job will be stressful.. I guess the reasons I think things will be better later are as follows: first of all im seein a therapist right now, so that should definately help.  when school ends, ill have more time to think/reflect/learn/grow/change as opposed to right now where im running around like a chicken w/ its head cut off  also, i will have a more regular schedule as opposed to constant changes.. and when i go to work..  work will be work, and i dont think ill have to bring work home (hopefully) i wont have to force myself to stay up til 4,5,6 in the morning get work done.. yes I KNOW i procrastinate.. but usually what happens is that I have other papers to finish first.. and so I try to do my assignments in order of due dates.  Sleep has a big impact.. and even tho I am not eating anywhere near perfect... this is a really tough time for me and I dont feel like I am binging either which I would usually do (example, no cereal last night!) so i do think I am learning to deal and slowly becoming more aware of my behavioral patterns and stuff like that which is good cuz then u can work on it

also lately I just dont feel right.. not just tired, but also dizzy and unable to focus.. like before.. I got up and I nearly fell down while I was walking to the bathroom I think I bumped into the wall actually haha I dunno whats wrong w/ me but my dad says he feels the same and its probably the weather  I am even wobbly just sitting here.. like I feel like I'm sitting on a boat.. weird!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Today I am tired-eating not stress-eating.  Last night I even tried using EC.. took it at 2:45 AM!!!!! Unfortunately it didn't do jack shit for me.


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

I think you need some sleep darlin


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

I agree honey! I stayed up til almost 5am reading and highlighting.. I intended to sleep in til 11:30 so I could start fresh today with a fresh mind.. but unfortunately I was awaken at 9:30


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

My face looks like it's getting fatter.. probably from overeating and all this not-so-clean food!!!! GRRR

Still writing that damn paper.. luckily I only got about 2 pages left to write.. this shit is takin forever to compile the info!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

I know that there are different symptoms with Vertigo and inner ear infections than what you are describing, but do you think you could possibly have either one?  Or even a touch of either one?  

You're equilibrium and wobbly-ness makes me think there is a problem.

I'm so glad you're seeing a therapist.   Not that I think you need one, but I do think they are good for a lot of people and for a number of reasons.    I saw one for a little bit after the divorce of my first marriage.   I even sent my boys to one to deal with the same issue.   I think they can do a lot of good, whether it be for plastic surgery, depression, divorce or physical abuse.   I'll be interested to see what you think the results are.

Oh yeah, good job on the no cereal last night.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Thanks girl! I don't usually have much of a dizziness problem, altho I did today and yesterday.  It comes and goes.  Yesterday I thought it was from the weird smells in the dollar store.. those places seem to have that effect on me.  

The dizziness was worst when I was on antibiotics... dizziness and nausea... I had trouble standing/walking without bumping into stuff.  I dunno anything about vertigo, altho I doubt it'd be an ear infection if its an on/off thing.  I think it's probably more of an allergies and not enough sleep thing.. dunno...

I think therapy is goin to be really good for me.  I hope! 

Thanks for caring!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

DAMN.. workin on it allll damn day and still not done! I had enough for tonight, I will proofread and add the conclusion tomorrow, but I have to keep it short because the max is 10pages and I am almost over that without a conclusion!

I have no idea how good or bad my paper is.. Ive been so out of it lately.. I usually do a good job anyway


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Morning Viv!! Get that Conclusion done girlie  .  I think once schools out and some of that stress is gone everything will fall right into place for ya!! Just keep your head up girl!


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

Hey Viv! finish up that paper and get some sleep woman!!! :zzzz: 
HAve a SUPER day too!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Hey Greeky!! I think you should get that dizzyness checked out girl--I'm with Fitgirl, somethings just not right. I get like that when I haven't eaten in awhile though.

Take care honey--finish that paper


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

Is the dizziness sleep deprivation or cuz you took EC so late? I remember those days...

You are almost done with school then I am sure you will get results and be able to stick to clean eating more. I think you are showing good progress  - resisting the cereal, and eating smaller portions. It takes time but you are on your way!

BTW - what did you think of that e-book? I finished chp 1 and I am really think I will do the exercises as it says. Maybe it will help me stay on track this time.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

thanks ncgirl! life always gets a little easier when school lets out.. except this time i have to find a real job!!!! 

JenJen! I am considering going to the gym soon, and definately will get some more sleep tonight!

Stacey... I dunno, I was thinking of goin to a naturopathic or holistic doc.. ive been going from MD to MD and they dont help! GRR!

Jstar, actually what I think it is, is heightened response to allergies due to stress.. does that make sense? 

I think things will be better too, simply because I should be on a regular schedule with normal sleep patterns (I hope) unless I get some crazy job working 9-9 ackkk!!

Entry level stuff is gonna suck ass.. gotta "pay my dues" for at least 1-2 years...

I havent gotten a chance to read it yet hon.. I will try to read it this weekend and I also have to read that overcoming binge eating book before I see my therapist again.    As much as I wanna overcome it, I wanna overcome binging AND lose weight at the same time.. and I'm afraid that the not strict eating which helps you not binge is not helping me lose fat! SO I'm kinda confused and almost ready to tell the therapist I wanna work on other issues first.. but then again I wanna stop binging ARGH sooo confused! 

M1: 3/4c oats, mango (I know, I know, where's my protein!)
M2: small bag soy crisps
M3: grilled chicken salad (dennys) w honey mustard on side, dairy queen no sug added, ff bar  <--how bad are these really at only 50 or 60 cals each? im not too picky so they r a nice treat like ice cream!  coffee w/ silk, 4 strawberries

Workout: shoulders, 50mins cardio, ball crunches

M4: ~4oz roast beef, lettuce
M5:  ew, 2 sf chocolates


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

I have a date tomorrow


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

With who?

Congrats!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

This cute guy I met at a club.. he's been calling a lot which means he's either A) really interested or B) really interested in getting laid 

Since I met him at a club, Im going to go with choice B, but hey can't get played if you dont play uhhh huhh!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Oye...

Lucky guy.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

whats going on in here greeky.
ive come to harass you in your home.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Morning Sweetness!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

Premi, we'll see about that 

Sentric you can come harrass me anytime! 

HEY beautiful! It's after 1pm and I am JUST having breaky!!! I got up soo late and then I went to the gym of course 

M1: 3/4 c oats, ew
M2: deli turkey, apple
M3: deli ham
M4: chicken ceaser salad w/ parmesean cheese and "low cal" pineapple vinagrette
*cheat* - a few spoonfuls of mile-high sundae  MMMMMMMM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2004)

Hey V -- how are you today honey???  ARe you feeling better?


YOu have a date tomorrow ??   Wonderful news.    If he gets fresh, just slug him one time, he'll either shape up or ship out!!!

Let us know how it goes
Smooches


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

My date is tonight  

I am feeling GREAT! Knowing I can get up in the morning and I have all the time in the world to do what I want, and not have to worry about a damn paper is soooooo GOOD! I think overall, once I start sleeping better a lot of my fatigue and stress and dizziness and all will fade away.  Plus I'm gonna try to cut out coffee and sweeteners! NOT HEALTHY! I gotta do it slow tho.. thats the way my body works best.. w/ slow changes! 

Even tho it sucks how much weight I gained, I know I can lose it all again eventually.  I know how most people do better when they have an actual goal date in mind, but I think I am the opposite, I think I do better when I look at long term weight loss, because my body loses so slow that I never get where I wanna be in the time frame I allow myself and it only upsets me really!

I also think back in October (when I was lookin pretty good at 145lbs, 40-28-37) I didnt give myself enough credit for the progress I'd made and I kept looking at the negatives, and that's what set me up for a binging cycle again.  On thanksgiving I probably ate more than 5000 calories LOL

I'm a little nervous about my date.. I don't expect much, I mean I DID meet him at a club...

He told me I dont seem pretentious (talk about an understatement!  ) gonna try my very best to not let him see my insecurity.. I know that scares guys off bigtime

I got a 95 on that horrible horrible paper that I was working on for days and handed in Thursday even tho it was due Monday! 

Ok I better get in the damn shower!  

FITGIRL how are you??????????? I will reply when I am clean LOL


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2004)

Im glad you feel great today hon!!!

What binging book are you talking about? Is it an e book? Id like to read it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad you got such a good grade on that paper....I knew you could do it.

I'm glad you're feeling good today too.

I'm great.   A little nervous, more like anxious about how my first workout w/ Jonna's gonna go tonight, but I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Jilly! The book my therapist told me to buy is called Overcoming Binge Eating by Christopher G. Fairburn

The ebook jstar is talking about is called 7 weeks to sucess or something like that, ask her if she can send it to you 

Thanks Fit.. I am happy I got such a good grade too! I got an A on another paper (the one where we had to do a presentation and my group screwed me over!) 

Go me!  Just straightened my hair.. it looks so cute! Too bad I'm usually lazy! I wanna go tan too, I hope I don't burn! Then, get my car washed and go to the mall! Gosh today is gonna be so fun! 

Your workout will be GREAT! Just think she's a long time competitor!  You better tell us everything she tells you!


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2004)

Have fun girl!


----------



## Flex (May 7, 2004)

you're doin all that with finals left??? you should be studying!.....THATS my girl hahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Jilly I did have fun 

Yeah Flex, you rubbed off on me  

I actually never made it to get my car washed or to the mall.  My date was nice, we had fun, but I'm not quick to jump to conclusions because all guys act nice on the first date.  He's really cute tho 

Updated yesterday's meals, didn't intend to have a cheat, but he asked me to share a dessert w/ him and I knew he really wanted it but wouldn't get it unless I had some, plus I didn't wanna seem TOO uptight.  My overall calories were pretty low yesterday, so I don't think it really hurt me. 

Today:
M1: 3/4c oats, ew, bite of choc chip waffle
M2: tuna, lettuce, mustard, apple

back + bi's, 55mins cardio

M3: 1/2c oats, 3 ew
M4: chicken, salad, carrots, tomatos, honey mustard on side
M5: oneway bar, 4-5 baked lays, coffee w. a bit silk, coffee w/ 1 packet coffeemate


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

I forgot to add a few strawberries to yesterdays meals.. oh well


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2004)

What kind of dessert did you have?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

JILLIAN!!!!! It's called mile high ice cream pie, its got a oreo cookie type crust and like a lot of layers of ice cream, and whip cream as "frosting" its cut like a slice of cake but u have to knock it over to actually eat it, id say it was at least 8 inches high, it was surprisingly good, most of the time u eat junk food and its pretty average tasting. 

Oh well, no more of that! I had a few spoons and he ate the rest! Thats a lot of ice cream!!!


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2004)

x 10


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> id say it was at least 8 inches




Any other time, girl I'd say RIGHT ON!!!    But now,,,,


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 8, 2004)

hey greekie

LOL
the first thing i saw when i came onto this page was
: Id say it was at least 8 inches

and then FG said any other time...blah blah

I was thinking that you and that guy 
hehehe


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

LMFAO   

You guys r NUTS I tell ya!


----------



## Flex (May 8, 2004)

GB-you have a dirty mind 

hope everything is going well hun ...my life is, how do you say.....over


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

I always get a good laugh at you goofs in here!  

that ice cream sounds soo yumm Viv! at least you split it with that guy! Im soo happy you went out on a date!!   and a cutie on top of that! Hope it all works out girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Yeah thanks guys, but he was supposed to call me today and he didn't


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

M1: 3/4c oats, 4 ew
M2: 1 whole wheat ritz cracker 4-5 strawberries, pouch tuna, mustard, apple

Leisurely walk w/ friend

M3: lettuce, low carb protein bar <-got whistled at while I was at 7-11 buyin this 

50mins cardio, tried to do abs.. it didn't happen 

M4: 1/2c oaties, 5 ew, 5 choc chips, tbsp sf jam
M5: lamb, spinach
M6: 2 bags soy crisps (280cals) and a little chex mix, coffee w/ one packet coffeemate
snack: 2 grapes 1 dried apricot 10-15choc chips


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

Wheeeeeeeeew!!!!! You sexy girl Nice Butt


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Lmao Randy, I can't believe you just did that. How are you, don't see ya around much?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Whose backside is that????


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2004)

How did he get you pic? That is you right????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

yea randy
who's the hottie?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Umm ladies and gentlemen.. Page 1 of my journal, that fat ass is one of my before pics 

BTW Hi FG Jillian and Mycat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Oh pleeeeze..............fat ass my ass!!!! 

That's actually a good pic.   I wanna see the frontside of that pic


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

The frontside is much worse hon, go to page one of this journal and check it out.  There's a side pic too.


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

Ewwwweeeee baby, the FRONT   is even better than the back.


Hiya Greeky....  nice to see ya.  I noticed ya online and thought I would come in and drop a note  

Randy


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Umm, is that some kind of sick joke?

I look prego


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

That is not a joke Greeky...I think you look very nice.  And like all of us here,  our hard work and dedication to bodybuilding and nutrician make us look forward to improving ourselves even more .


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

You even said eww.


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

No Greeky, I didn't mean it as EEWWW   I meant it as EWWEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!   Like WOWWWWWWIIIIIEE !!!! 
I guess I just can't spell...    But it by no means was meant as an insult.  You're georgeous Greek and you know it    And there is no guy here that wouldn't love to be with you.   Well with the exception of the gay folks that is


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

I guess, I just really hate those pics Randy.. I cried so much when I took them


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

WHAAAAAT???
I thought the pics were very good!

You have toooo low self-esteem!

If you were my girl-friends and i had those pics

I would be showing them off to the other guys 24/7!
and you can believe that!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

WOWIE!
I like the side almost as much as the back

How's your progress since then??

I wanna see updated pics


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

lol mycat, ur too cute.. no updated pics yet, i havent really progressed much.. altho now that i finally started to hit the weights again i *think* i see some difference... ill post afters in about another month or so but dont expect a dramatic difference


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

lol i just notices the "Best Selling Ho"
about your avi

Now i know its a joke but
If you were a "ho"
then i dont doubt you would be the best selling
cuz you would be the hottest of the group 

I hope that makes sense
It was a compliment


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

lol.. did you read the wizard of IM part 4 in open chat??

I'm def not a ho.. IM me I forgot your screenname


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

oh yea lol, i remember that

It hit me kinda funny i never thought he would call you a ho

i just IMed you


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

See Greeky...
I leave for a few minutes and everyone's hittin on you already  

Now what is this I hear about you crying over your pictures... 
I should be the one crying.   Crying that that georgeous body of yours is not in my arms right now .   

And Cat is right, you need to lose that low self esteme cause you really are an attractive young lady .

Don't be a stranger so much Greeky.
Well I'm so fat I just got done making some more enchiladas.  I made some the other day and they went so fast I thought I would make some more.   Now I will be paying for it all week.  But it was worth it    Yummmmmmm


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Randy, I'm truly surprised anyone thought those were good pics  

Anyway, I was upset cuz that's the worst I've looked in a while now.. but I am only goin to get better!

M1: 3/4c oaties, 5ew
M2: spinach w tadddd olive oil, low carb protein bar, apple, a lot of choc chips (estimating @ 50chips = 100 cals)
Definately pmsing! 
M3: 6 strawberries, can of chicken (125cals)
A WHOLE BUNCH of mini rice cakes, some choc chips  dunno if I wanna call this a binge or not, But definately wasn't necessary and was mindless eating.
M4: deli chicken, ham, mango
M5: grilled chicken, salad, coffee w/ half n half. diet hot choc


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

That's the attitude Greeky... 
We're all here to motivate each other.
Making ourselves better is the name of the game.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Why do guys not call?

One friend says: "told ya...he realize you are not a fluzzy and he doesn't wanna waste time on a booty he's not gonna get!
 YOU NEED TO GET OVER IT TOO!" hahaha! she meant floozy

Another friend says: Call him, what have you got to lose, that's the only way you'll be sure is if you call him and he doesn't call you back, otherwise how do you know if maybe he just thinks you don't really like him?


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 10, 2004)

Guys dont want to seem pushy or pressed.  That would be my reaon not to call.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Greek,

How long are you talking about here?   When I have met girls for the first time I usually wait like a day or two to make them think I am not desperate or overly anxious.   This is especially true if I am seriously interested in them.   Outside of that, if they don't call in a day or two... I would probably move on and chalk it up as their loss Greek.  Now they could have lost your number on the other hand.  But if they cared, would they actually be that irresponsible to lose your number?   On the other hand if you really really care for the person you could swallow your pride and give them one more chance by calling I suppose...  But I guess that depends on all the circumstances...    I'm sure others will give you many different viewpoints on this subject.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Hey Dones.... You changed your avatar.... How's it going?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I went out w/ this guy Friday night and haven't heard from him since.


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Hey Dones.... You changed your avatar.... How's it going?




Im good Randy.  Just got off of work.  Im tearing down my cottage cheese before my pre workout nap.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

Hey Greeky  .  Stupid PMS- don't ya hate it!!  

I'm sure he'll call and if he doesn't- screw 'em, it's his loss!!!  I'll call you tomorrow usually means I'll call you in three days in guy language.   Maybe he lost your number though??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

So should take my second friend's advice and call him tonight.. JUST in case he hasn't called cuz he thinks I don't really like him? 
Or should I just forget about him? My friend says even if he's not interested, what do I have to lose by calling and finding out for sure?


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Wish I could do that Dones....
Hate that damn cottage cheese 
Makes an awsome slow protein though for nightime .

Well take care man... talk to you later.. 



> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Im good Randy.  Just got off of work.  Im tearing down my cottage cheese before my pre workout nap.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Hey ....is ncgirl saying our pms are stupid?  



> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Greeky  .  Stupid PMS- don't ya hate it!!
> 
> I'm sure he'll call and if he doesn't- screw 'em, it's his loss!!!  I'll call you tomorrow usually means I'll call you in three days in guy language.   Maybe he lost your number though??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

PMS = premenstrual syndrome 

Silly Randy!


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Hey hunny buns, I have cho chips in my pantry, havent 'eaten' any YET. Will probably have to throw them out before I do!

Have you called that 'boy' yet???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> So should take my second friend's advice and call him tonight.. JUST in case he hasn't called cuz he thinks I don't really like him?
> Or should I just forget about him? My friend says even if he's not interested, what do I have to lose by calling and finding out for sure?




Honey, he probably just saw Swingers for the first time and thinks he should wait 6 days.....don't call him.  If he was really interested, he'll call you.   If not, his loss -- jerk!    He probably thought he was gonna get some and when he didn't, he thougt he'd move on.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 'eaten'




What does 'eaten' any yet mean exactly???  Did you lick the choc chip and then put it back??


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Fitgirl-haven't eaten any means just that! I havent eaten any..


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well I'm so fat I just got done making some more enchiladas.  I made some the other day and they went so fast I thought I would make some more.   Now I will be paying for it all week.  But it was worth it    Yummmmmmm



Oh gawd...  

Hi Viv


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

LOL @ lick it and put it back!

FG I haven't called, I think you're right, if he's interested he would've called by now.  

He was probably just trying to get some


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Hi Premi


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Did you workout today hunny? I started running again, it was soooooooo great....A nice release. Ill probably regreat it when my knees get messed up again!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Hi Viv, you make me smile   Be careful of that Randy when he has mexican food


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Baby girl I didn't work out today! I think that contributed to my mini-binge   I wanted to, but I told myself, nope gotta study today.  I should've went anyway.  Anyways off to the bookstore to read altho hopefully there will be some cute guys browsing the aisles so my eyes have something to look at when I'm taking a break


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

I bought that book! I have read it before cause it seems pretty familar. Its good so far. There are small italic passages through out the book, which is like 'ME' talking out loud-its weird.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Awww Premi and I wasn't even trying 

I'm a little wary of Randy's pic posting moreso than his Mexican food byproducts...


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Hahah Jilly.. I STILL havent read it


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

behave yourself in the library boy crazy lady!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Greek,
> 
> How long are you talking about here?   When I have met girls for the first time I usually wait like a day or two to make them think I am not desperate or overly anxious.   This is especially true if I am seriously interested in them.   Outside of that, if they don't call in a day or two... I would probably move on and chalk it up as their loss Greek.  Now they could have lost your number on the other hand.  But if they cared, would they actually be that irresponsible to lose your number?   On the other hand if you really really care for the person you could swallow your pride and give them one more chance by calling I suppose...  But I guess that depends on all the circumstances...    I'm sure others will give you many different viewpoints on this subject.




thats what i said
wait a few days
or you will seem desperate

Btw greekie
I still cant get yahoo to work 
I emailed the peeps :\


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

mycat I don't think I will call him at all.. it's not like I was THAT interested..

You should see me on cam, I wear all my emotions on my face, I'm sooo expressive, luckily most of the time I'm smiling or laughing.  Sometimes I even cry tho...I cry too much, need to change that. 

I am getting leaner, but I look all bloated from today's mini binge.  Tomorrow I MUST do cardio!

JenJen and everyone.. can you teach me about push/pull and circuit training and all that good stuff, and what's best for minimal muscle gain, NO bulkiness?


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> mycat I don't think I will call him at all.. it's not like I was THAT interested..
> 
> You should see me on cam, I wear all my emotions on my face, I'm sooo expressive, luckily most of the time I'm smiling or laughing.  Sometimes I even cry tho...I cry too much, need to change that.
> ...


Glad you are looking leaner.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2004)

You are too critical
really really

Dang it makes me mad that it didnt work 

I was looking forward to seeing your beautiful face some...


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Jilly, it's from reincorporating weight training, I also hope my body is finally ready to give up some fat instead of holding on to it...

*blush* thanks mycat.. might go on for a few mins tonight..


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Stuck on these two songs

The Cure - Love Song

Britney Spears - Everytime


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Have you ever heard enigma?


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> Britney Spears - Everytime



We really are twins!!! I luuuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvvv that song!!!!

BTW, I dont think I'll ever give up my weights....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Dunno Premi 

Jilly, I know  I didnt like my mass, but in almost 2 months off from lifting I didn't lose any size, just got softer yuck! So I am just hoping when I lose fat I look ok...

I've got Everytime on repeat.. it's so relaxing and addictive, then again I always get stuck on songs for a while


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

If you want to hear them, click the link in my sig and go to Jamie's site


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Ok, binge analysis:

Culprits: choc chips, mini rice cakes
Estimated calories: 500

Reasons:
Stress
Tired
Feeling more hungry than usual
PMS
Upset about that guy not calling
Unable to focus on studying or stay awake
Didn't drink NEARLY enough water

Hmm... Overall binges are decreasing in size/severity and frequency.  

Other ways to have handled this situation:
Take a nap
Stop worrying about stupid guys
Stop procrastinating, could've had most of studying done before today
Drink more water
Eat more veggies
Stay out of kitchen
Keep telling mom NOT to buy junk GRR!

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Problem places: 
Kitchen
Computer desk - DISTRACTION
Car - DISTRACTION

Eating out at restaurants is not really a problem.  W/ the exception of the high-cal coffee's w creams I like to get while out.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Buying anything in large sizes is a problem.

Or buying multiples of small serving sizes such as soy crisps or protein bars.


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Good analyzing hun.

Big servings are deff a prob for me. Trigger 'foods' are too.

Some ideas Im TRYING
1. Dont eat in the car
2. Dont eat while standing up
3. Only eat at the kitchen table / computer desk

I havent really followed these 100%, Im working on it


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Hopefully we can connect like you mentioned in the pm-except Im still working on fixing my stupid ass computer.

A few other things: 
Keeping baby carrots and washed cauli around to snack on

Dont BUY the trigger foods

Dont beat yourself up if you have something bad. The rest of the day you CAN eat clean. Nobody is perfect.

Im not going to have cheat days either, they lead to BINGE days. 
Keep reading that book we have  Please start it for me.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Thanks honey, I will start reading it after my final


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

See, the computer desk can be a problem for me, it depends what I'm eating.. I dont wanna eliminate it tho cuz I often eat meals while doing homework..


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Greeky,

You're so popular I always seem to get lost in your threads 

Will someone please show me the way


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

What book is this?  I wanna get it


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

FG It's called Overcoming Binge Eating by Christopher G. Fairburn

M1: 3/4c oats
Coffee w/ cream (after final)
M2: aloha trail mix (280 cals)
M3: grilled chicken, apple, salad, strawberries
M4: low carb protein bar, 2 sf mini reeses, few slices ham
M5: 1 pork chop, lettuce, 5 sf mini reeses
may have another meal or snack.. cals too high again.. oh well...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

I'm gonna look for that.  Can I get it at amazon.com, you think?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

I can't believe I'm done.  Bought my cap and gown today.. weird..


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

I bet ya can dear.. I got mine at barnes and noble and amazon has more stuff than a regular bookstore


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

WOW!!  Congratulations honey


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Thanks hon 

Randy ya need a map?


----------



## Jill (May 11, 2004)

Mornin sunshine! Im really enjoying the book.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

That's great baby girl! I just started reading it in the hour I had between my final and my therapist meeting.  So far it sounds good, its eerie how accurate they describe like the trance you go into and stuff like that.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Are you excited/nervous about graduation?  I remember when I graduated highschool......... I was so excited until the day I graduated and then I cried like a baby!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Yes I'm excited, but also a little sentimental.. and scared.. No more school.. now the real world...

I haven't cried yet, but been close to it.


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Greekie--Your graduating from college Right??

Congrats on getting the Cap & Gown! Exciting!!

Your doing good--good job on analyzing your food..and why it happens. 

Boy if I ate in my car I would have a tummyache right away.

Take care honey!!


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

I go into a trance when I'm not binge eating  
Since you're not going to be binge eating anymore Greeky you going to give me all your yummies? 



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> That's great baby girl! I just started reading it in the hour I had between my final and my therapist meeting.  So far it sounds good, its eerie how accurate they describe like the trance you go into and stuff like that.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Yeah Stacey! I'm a little too old for high school   Thanks for the support hon!

Randy.. take all the yummies out of my sight!!!!!


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Greekie--Your graduating from college Right??



 

Okie Dokie Greeky...Comin to get your yummies (Make Way!)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

yahoo is stupid....


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

I thought it was COLLEGE CONGRATS HONEY! Thats something to Be VERY Proud of!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

OK randy 

Mycat it's ok, I'll take pics on it to send ya.

Thanks Stacey! It's cool I guess! 

If I may refer y'all to my thread in open chat, I really need some suggestions.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

if you want send them to juleneal@aol.com
cuz the email im registered here under is not currently in use...


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

sounds like things are going so well for your Viv!! Im glad that its all in line!!  very proud of you!!


----------



## jstar (May 11, 2004)

YAY I get to be your 1000th post! 

Do I get a prize? 

Howaya Greeky! Thanks for recommending that book, I am definitely going to read it.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Thanks JenJen.. you are always providing support, caring and optimism! Keep on truckin!!! 

Jstar hon, I am on step 1 right now, figuring out the best way to self-monitor and sticking to only weighing once a week.  I am going to keep up w/ posting meals and feelings here and then copyin pasting to my therapist instead of using the sheets because I am able to see the connections, but the sheets can be helpful if its not as clear for u girly.  U can copy them and blow them up full size or even write one up yourself.  As for the progress over the weeks chart, I dont like that one either.  Here's what I decided to do, I'm going to take monthly calendars and mark each day w/ S(small) M(medium) L(large) for binges depending on size, OK for days I didnt eat great but I felt IN CONTROL, and G(Good/Great) or * for days I am happy with my eating.  I pointed out to my therapist that binge size is important in tracking progress and we should send a letter to the author  I am also gonna use little happy or sad or whatever faces on there, Just so I can keep track of my overall moods.  That way I can add up # of diff size binges as well as overall binges, happy days vs sad days, and the correlations.  Then when I want more info I can just refer back to the journal entries on that day and the days around it.  Hope I didn't confuse ya, I'm still figuring this out myself.. but my therapist says u have to balance making the changes and sticking to them w/ doin it in a way that fits in your life.  She says I am so insightful


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

sounds like a lot of work


----------



## Jill (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan darlin! You are sooooo on the right track, I am proud of ya!!!

Do you have the sheets from the therapist on your computer? Maybe if you do you could email them to me.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Mycat, sometimes you have to put in a lot of work to get what you want 

Jillian, I'm sorry I don't have them on my computer Sorry!

Add to yesterday: another sf reeses, and 5 crackers to settle my very painful tummy.  My estimated calories were over 2000.. no wonder I don't lose weight 

Today:
Weight 158 Waist 31"

Sorry ass 30mins cardio (blah! feel like a retard for doing so little)

M1: 3/4c oats, ew
M2: tuna, lettuce, apple, 2 sf mini reeses, 5 pistachios
M3: low carb protein bar, 2 more sf mini reeses (theyre finished!) small nectarine

Weights: Legs  Cardio: 30mins

M4: 1/2c oats, 2oz turkey, ew

30 min leisurely walk

M5: 15 pistachios, 3 "brazil nuts"  2oz turkey, broccoli


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

whats the most cardio you do ? 30 mins is like my max LOL.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

Thirty minutes is good girl!! Hope your having a good day!


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 12, 2004)

I do 35 minutes.  10 minute warm up on the recumbant bike and then HIIT on the treadmill.  It is working wonders.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

30 minutes is a long time for me
depending

if you mean regular cardio, ie jogging, stairstepper, eliptical etc

but i like doing hour long volleyball, tennis and what not


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I do 35 minutes.  10 minute warm up on the recumbant bike and then HIIT on the treadmill.  It is working wonders.



Dones...You're an animal


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

I walk around the house. If you add up all the walking I do in a day I'm sure it would equate to over 30 minutes a day


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

The most I might go for in one session is 1 hr 15mins.. 

Most days I try to do 45mins to 1 hr

If I go twice I may even hit 1 hr 30mins or so (rare)


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

Wow! You should run a marathon or something, if lots of cardio is what you like. ( I hate running)


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

The most I ever did was 14 miles, way back before BB. Couldnt feel my hands or feet.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

I completed a 20 mile walk-a-thon when I was a kid


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Hi Viv  
How are ya today honey?   Sounds like you're doing okay


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Lol sentric, I can stay on the elliptical forever, but I can't really run that long.  Plus I have arch pains, so I'm gonna go see a foot doc soon.  

Randy that is a long walk!

FG Thanks honey! Yes I am doing ok! How about you??


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

Yes it was Greeky...  But I was motivated to finish by all the pledges that I had received.    Completing the entire walk was a guarantee that 100 percent of the money pledged would be dontated to charity .


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Thats very sweet Randy

Updated my meals, well partially.

Went to the gym again which was good, except I saw this BB I dated 2 yrs ago.. I passed him on my way to the elliptical and I think I heard him whisper to his friend "I dated her" oh well I don't care, it was a very short time, but he's acted like a retard every time I've seen him since.

I just wish I wouldn't see him again til I got in great shape so he can be like, DAMN!!!


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

You look great the way you are now though. I'm already saying DAMN!


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Thats very sweet Randy
> 
> Updated my meals, well partially.
> ...



Like all your friends are sayin here Greeky, you're doin a wonderful job!  Keep up the good work.  With all your knowledge in nutrician, maybe you can give me some pointers.  I could use them myself


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Thanks sentric and Randy.  But to myself, I'm not Damn-worthy  

Hopefully soon


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm not Damn-worthy
> Hopefully soon



Greeky... Can I be the judge of that?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

I'm too stubborn for you to change my mind!

However once I reach my goals, I will be very happy to listen to all your compliments and actually believe them for once


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Meals are lookin' good Viv!!!


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm too stubborn for you to change my mind!
> 
> However once I reach my goals, I will be very happy to listen to all your compliments and actually believe them for once



At least can I be the first to know when you've reached your goals then (That's only fair isn't it?)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Thanks darlin! I coulda skipped that fruit and those sugar free reeses, but luckily those are done and at least I burned off the fruit during cardio! It's a lot easier to eat clean when I get enough sleep... right now I'm resisting a coffee w/ cream but it's not like I NEED it to stay awake so I'm cool.

My cals have been so high lately, so now that they will be lower, I should finally see some real progress


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Randy.. when I get there I'll be so happy that I will want to show the world the progress I've made! 

However until then I wanna crawl under a rock and hide *sigh*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> You look great the way you are now though. I'm already saying DAMN!



amen to that!
Listen to this guy greekie
he knows what he's talking about


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

TY mycat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

> It's cuz I'm sexually repressed.. damn that virgin thing...


i took this from jodie's journal
so as not to "whore it up"

You know, you could always do what us guys do....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Yeah... it doesn't help


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> You know, you could always do what us guys do....



What?   Look at porn and go to dirty titty bars?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

no...well porn yes...but
Most women dont like porn that much
since they are more turned on by touch
whereas guys are turned on just as much by touch as what they see

I meant mastur-(edit)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

and another thing...
I havent seen any new pics from you FG and i didnt recieve any from you GBC

whats up?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

I know what you meant 

I have been to a strip bar once, found it amusing at first, boring after a while.

As for porn, I haven't watched but what do you expect w/ guys like Ron Jeremy, seeing him on TV with his clothes on is traumatic enough


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

I like porn, what are you talking about???  Well, you did say "most" girls.

I will have some new pics coming soon!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

^ i know you knew what i meant Greekieeee

i was talking to FG
who was downtalking men...

I would never go to a titty bar....










well







at least not until im 18


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I like porn, what are you talking about???  Well, you did say "most" girls.
> 
> I will have some new pics coming soon!!



Well when you come down to visit Jodie,
we can rent some and watch it together

seeing as how i live only 4 hours away from her


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

hahahahahahaha ! 

I will watch porn w. my hubby, but NO ron jeremy

FG can't wait for pics!  how long u gonna be in mexico for??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

I need a nighttime meal, sick of egg whites, cant have cottage cheese or protein shakes, no tuna or meat.. ugh nothing left!


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

veggies?  

how are ya doing babes???


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, I resorted to a bowl of broccoli, took two digestive enzymes, and so far I seem ok.. no cramps!! YAY!
But I was referin to a protein source silly!

How are u this beautiful morning?? Did ya get my PM?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

I woke up too hungry to go work out, I HATE THAT!

Yet, I ate a good amount yesterday.. I hope it's just pms and/or my metabolism sped up, I am hungry all the damn time!

M1: 3/4c oats, ew
*snack* broccoli, 2 dried apricots
M2: tuna, lettuce, mustard, orange, coffee w/ silk
M3: 2 small bags soy crisps, 2 sf ice pops (15cals each) 2 dried apricots
M4: low carb protein bar, 2 dried apricots, sf ice pop

Workout: chest, tris Cardio 45mins

M5: 2 slices WW toast, grilled chicken, salad
out: several coffees w/ cream, 1.5 low carb hersheys (approx 200cals) UGH this was NOT necessary!! meals were all pretty good otherwise 

Today was fake food day at the supermarket! Bought soy crisps, soy creamer, sugar free ice pops, a low carb protein bar, and sugar free syrup  Thats sooo bad!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2004)

yea im posting in every1s journal........
 sorry if i ever said anything inapropriate.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

It's cool chiqy, I still love ya


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

My girl Ive missed you!! My comp is still semi messed, plus I cant really play when Im at work anymore. Glad your diet is in check!! I'll be on later tonight.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

Thanks hon.. u know I miss u too!


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

What kind of p bars do you buy? The atkins ones taste yummy, but they are too high in fat


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

I've been eating carbwise bars.. they are crunchy.. I've tried peanut butter crunch and smores crunch so far, both good but I love the smores one.  Bought choc rasberry crunch will try it later and let you know!

Have you ever tried making your own? I want to, but I don't want to have to use honey, oats, or cream cheese!


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

Read this:
http://weightloss.about.com/gi/dyna...//www.aweighout.com/binge/binge_article1.html


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

How are ya greekster


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the great link Jilly!

I'm ok mycat

Everytime I wear my jeans I get upset because they are still way too tight on me


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2004)

That was a great article Jill


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny! How are ya today?


----------



## GRIFF (May 14, 2004)

Pretty good article, I really like the line "I've learned that even the bad feelings pass without permanent damage, if I just let them." Thats something to remember for sure. 

Dont worry greek, guys have no problem with tight jeans


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

lol, griff they r tight in the wrong places, thats the problem!

man, my thread over in open chat has me really upset 

M1: 1/2c oats, a little ew, coffee w/ 2tbsp silk (40cals ~ 240total)
M2: approx 5oz chicken, salad, mango, 1/4c oats, 15 cal ice pop
M3: small bag soy crisps 
M4: ew, 1 chocolate (60cals)
M5: 1/2c oats, ew
M6:


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Hey Greeky!! I love the carbwise bars--penut butter crunch is the one I buy also! I need to go get more today at walmart!!
OH- I did try the smores flavor also--I like it! But I like the PB one better!
Oh lordy- I tried making my own bars last year--was a big sloppy mess!!! 
Have a great day honey!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for that article Jill!! It's Great! Very Interesting!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

LoL stacey, I don't think I'll make my own but wish I could figure out how to make them the way I want them

I am sooo hungry today GRRR!!! Hate PMS!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

good afternoon ladies

Hiya greek

dont feel bad about your pants
Im still wearing a size 36 
I hope ill go down to a 34 by the end of the summer if not a 32, but  that would be realllllly small


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

The usual weekend getting upset how I don't look good in my clothes while getting ready to go out


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

Geez, stop that!
Your beautiful!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Yeah my face is cute but my jeans don't fit 

I KNOW I am getting leaner, like you can see bumps in my chest again..whats it called the breastbone? Dunno... 

But why the heck cant my gut start going away


----------



## sentricyphen (May 14, 2004)

bumps in your chest? lol, i was going to say, um boobs?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

Time...thats all....

You gotta be patient

Just remember when you are feeling down
that we all love ya


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

LOL Sentric, I've always had those.. except maybe when I was a baby 

Example, look at Brook Burke's chest or even Ncgirl, when getting lean there's bumps in the bone that show through, except mine are not as visible as either of those gorgeous girls I just mentioned 

TY mycat


----------



## sentricyphen (May 14, 2004)

yeps i know what you mean, like the bone curverature in the cleavage region.  perhaps you would like to assist us with a visual aide?
just playin with ya.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

^ dont be so hasty
I agree with the visual aid part


----------



## greekblondechic (May 15, 2004)

lol @ sentric and mycat, its barely visible so it wouldnt show up in pics 

Yesterday, it wont let me add the 40mins cardio I did b4 meal 5 and the 3/4 detour bar I had as meal 6

Then.. lots and lots of DANCING!!!!!  I met a guy that was a good dancer, had a great time, we'll see what happens..

He's so wrong for me.....

M1: 3/4c oats. ew, bite of choc chip waffle
M2: turkey, salad, mango, 1/2 chocolate (30cals), sf pop (15cals)
M3: 2 slices turkey, 1/4 detour bar (~75), coffee w/ silk (100)
M4: roast turkey
M5: coffee w/ half n half, half a choc

Mood: very upset, feel fat and ugly.  New guy I met who seemed very interested didn't call, story of my life.  PMS gettin worse, hence all the chocolate.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 15, 2004)

Forgot to mention I walked in at 5:00am and my dad was already awake drinking his coffee.. he was not happy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

ut oh

stop in and say something nice to me in my new journal


----------



## greekblondechic (May 15, 2004)

Sorry hon, I meant to before but I didn't get a chance.

Starting to see more quad definition, vertical lines down the front.

How the f*** I can have defined quads and saddlebags at the same time is beyond me 

Damn gut.. go away !!!!!!!!! I don't want defined legs! I want a flat tummy!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

im same way
everything on me is pretty defined and lean except for my chest/belly


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

My God I'm depressed tonight.


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

none of that Viv! think POSTIVE!! see progress IS coming. but you know, the first place we put on weight is always the last to go. be patient darling!  

did you try that leggie workout?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 16, 2004)

GO GET THYROID CHECKED !! and Find a doctor that will treat on how you feel not on test results.  Look for drs that treat for wilsons syndrome and this should correct problem.  I told you take your Temperature reading FIRST thing in the morning not even getting out of bed.  and record for 5 days and post results.  Time to stop feeling sorry for your self and get things moving.   Help is here you just have to intiate it.  I am going back to that lady who did my colonic and take full advantage of what she told me a week ago and even find out what minerals i am deficinet in.  Why goto doctors and have them not even look for the correct thing that i tell them too.   They get pissed off when I know more then they do.   Half of them realize I had almost 2.5 years of premed under my belt.  She was more accurate then any blood test I ever had taken for any kind of food allergies.


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My God I'm depressed tonight.


Whats wrong girlie?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

yea whats wrong?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

Thanks JenJen, that's why I always try to mention even the littlest changes, I'm not trying to be annoying, just tryin to assure myself that progress IS happening.  

No leggie workout yet.. I was wondering if I can exchange the jump squats for something less embarassing lol

HAN, I am going to go to a doc relax.  I dunno why you have to put me down for getting upset. I'm not trying to feel sorry for myself, but PMS messes w/ your moods bigtime.

Jilly and Mycat, basically PMSing bigtime and upset that this new guy I met that I really liked hasn't called yet.  Oh well, I should be used to it by now..


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

Im pmsing too!!!  Isnt it great??? I even had chocolate yesterday!!! (i MAY have some today... )


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

Ugh, Jilly it sucks.

M1: 3/4c oats, some ew, coffee w/ silk (100)
M2: turkey, 1/2 mango, 1/4c oats, chocolate (130cals), sf pop (15)
M3: 2/3 detour bar (200)
M4: ff pop 50 cals, 10 cherries, hamburger, lettuce, bite of cheese, dab of bbq sauce

walk w/ friend.. feel somewhat better now

M5: 2 cherries, ew

I was eating the fudge bar in the car, driving home from seeing "Mean Girls" with my sister and some guy at the light said something to me and it started w/ an "f" either fattening or fantasy, either way it was totally obnoxious.

I wish that guy would call


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

I hope he does call for ya hun!! 
was Mean Girls good?? 

about the jump squats...  I SUPPOSE we could substitute it for something else... although those jump ones rock!  
leg extentions will work then  

you girls and your chocolate? I dont even crave that! 
hate to be the party p00per but if you crave chocolate, get more magnesium in your diet.. or else supp with it.. POOF no more chocolate cravings!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

leg extentions? are those the ones on the machine? do them with no weight?

I had a lot of chocolate today, but I don't think my calories were too high. Hopefully!

Yeah I need to pick up a cal/mag supp soon! Thanks for reminding me Jen 

Mean girls was good, funny, and not overly cheesy.  I liked it. 

He didn't call, of course.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Morning Hottie!!!    Any guy who doesn't call is loosing out hun- your gorgeous!!  

What the hell is a jump squat


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

Hey hon!  One of those exercises that would probably make people stare, point, and laugh 

ARGH somebody in open chat is PISSING ME OFF!

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, apple, big piece of chocolate (150cals)
M2: grilled hamburger, spinach, small peach, small piece of chocolate
cardio 1 hr 15mins

M3: 1/2c oats
M4: a lot of pork chops, salad w/ olive oil, medium size piece ice cream cake
M5:


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2004)

Anyone home )


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

Yesterday:
M5: strawberries, grapes, several coffee w/ half/half

(felt slightly out of control and guilty)

Today:
M1: 3/4c oats, ew, apple, coffee w/ silk
M2: 2 slices multigrain toast, turkey, banana, sf pop, big piece of chocolate
M3: 1 piece toast
M4: coffee w/ half n half, chicken salad w/ strawberries and bals. vinagrette 
M5: 4 crackers

Calories are already so high and all I wanna do is eat! especially junk food!!!

Ugh too many calories yesterday and today!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

The first two meals don't look bad Greeky  Just try to take it easy on the carbs for the rest of the day maybe  Remember, it's your mind wanting it, it's not a true nutritional need  When I'm craving stuff sometimes, I just tell myself to shut up and get over it, it works!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

Yep, not bad Viv....but Jenny's right.  Just tell yourself to shut up and you'll be okay....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

hahaha. now look! no longer good 

damn that being a woman thing! 

shut up and get over it vivian!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

You know that's funny that we're talking to ourselves.   I do that in the mornings when I don't want to get up for cardio -- I tell myself, "get your fat ass up and go workout"


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Fitgirl, I do that too! I think "Do you want your thighs to start rubbing again?"  Told myself that this morning and it worked wonders


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2004)

Hi hunny buns! Cheer up-you were on track for a while just get back on the wagon!! First off, GET THAT CHOCOLATE OUT OF THE HOUSE!!! Yesterday I was at wallymart, CRAVING chocolate, I grabbed a FAMILY size fruit and nut bar.... When I got to the till, I left it behind and didnt buy it, cause I knew Id probably eat the whole thing. Good girl Jilly, the craving passed within in minutes...Not to mention I need to be in a bathing suit in a few! I didnt let my emotions control me!

What the girllies said is true!! Stay positive. DOnt sabotage yourself. You can do it.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

Thanks ladies, It always seems to happen just when I start seeing progress.. hopefully I didn't undo any of it.

Unfortunately, I was in too much pain w/ cramps to get myself to go to the gym.  I dunno why my period brought these pains, I haven't gotten them like this in a while, luckily the short walk I took around the block sucking on a yummy lolli made me feel better 

I have a blind date tonight, w/ this greek guy my cousin has been trying to set me up with.  I wanted to straighten my hair, but it looks like it's going to rain.. Shucks!


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Have fun on your date tonight!!!

STAY POSITIVE HONEY!! You are doing so good!!! Sowwy about your cramping


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Greeky, that's what I've been doing as well, sabotaging myself. Thinking "Well, my butt is smaller, I can afford a cookie". Doesn't work like that though  Keep working at it honey, I know you can do it!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

Hey geekie greekie


I hope your day turned out well

ttyl


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2004)

How did your day go hunny? Be strong....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

thanks stacey! i feel so bad for u that u gotta deal w it all the time honey

yeah i know jenny, all of a sudden i saw some changes and im afraid i f*cked it up!!! hope not!

mycat dont make me disown u LOL

my day was boring jillian, mostly lay on the couch, whining.  went on that date.. he's eh..boring..

my cal's were high today from m1 and m2, but my stomach hurt so i didnt eat that much later (explains the weird meals)


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

do the leggie extensions with lighter weight then norm. 8-10 reps. they should feel dead by the last few reps...  esp. after supersetting them with squats!  

ughhhh sorry to hear that greek guy was a party p00per!  

keep up the work hun! your doing good!! think of how much more progress you will see if you stick with it in 4 weeks time!


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!

Sorry to hear about your boring date... was he at least CUTE??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Jen.. It sounds like I won't be able to walk out of the gym next leg day 

Hey Sapphy.. His face was cute..... his body was eh..... it sucks cuz he seems like a nice guy, and I worry what if I dont find anybody better? But at the same time, I want there to be a spark... I feel nothing for him..


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

Today:

Weight 156/157 Waist- just under 31"
(hope this goes down when my period is over!)

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, 2 strawberries, mango
M2: tuna, lettuce, mustard, apple
M3: detour bar, coffee w/ light cream
M4: huge meal at a buffet: salad w/ low cal french, salmon, roast beef, turkey, mixed steamed veggies.. was soo good, til i practically sampled a lot of different desserts that each family member kept bringing back to the table   
felt so sick and nauseous, but i didnt want to make myself puke i wanted it to come on its own  i feel so disgusted w myself. im mad that now that my body is starting to show that im losing fat that i cant just seem to get my act together, wtf is wrong w/ me
ughhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

there will be no M5 due to how much I overate at M4


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _
> Hey Sapphy.. His face was cute..... his body was eh..... it sucks cuz he seems like a nice guy, and I worry what if I dont find anybody better? But at the same time, I want there to be a spark... I feel nothing for him.. _


_

Well.. there definitely needs to be a spark!!  IMO anyway....  You are so silly, you won't find anyone better... STOP THAT!!  What are you 20 years old, blonde and gorgeous??  Oh yeah, you will never find anyone... 


If he is a nice guy... be his friend, you can never have too many of those!!  Right???  _


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2004)

I'm with Saph, keep the boring guy as a friend, he might have some really cute friends


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2004)

Definitely agree... keep the guy as a friend and hook up with some hotties Greek!   Plus, if there isnt a spark then the relationship is a waste.  Life is too short to not have a spark and some passion


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Hey Greeekie--- ya sowwy about that guy!! Your going to find you a awesome guy one day honey!! 

Oh I get use to the cramping--Don't feel sorry for me!  I have my good days!

How are you feeling? Any cramping? You know that you can take 4 advil (Ibuprofen) at a time for them!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Well.. there definitely needs to be a spark!!  IMO anyway....  You are so silly, you won't find anyone better... STOP THAT!!  What are you 20 years old, blonde and gorgeous??  Oh yeah, you will never find anyone...
> 
> 
> If he is a nice guy... be his friend, you can never have too many of those!!  Right???



No
she is 23 years young, Blonde, and extremely beautiful

Get it right


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

Disown me Greekster?

See what i did there?
I combined Greekie and sister
to get 
Greekster 

Dont worry now be happy


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

I'm 21 you nuts!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

ah fiddle sticks
I knew you werent 20
and i should have known you werent 23 b/c you are about to grad. college

sorry im stupit


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

Glad your finally on, i need someone to talk to


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

meals today were good til dinner  

I suck


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> M4: huge meal at a buffet



This reminded me something I read in our book, it said AVOID BUFFETS. I just dont have the control. All the food is a lot less tempting when you are not there. JMHO START fresh tomorrow hon, pleeze. Continue on the 'clean' road, you were on it for so long. STOP sabotaging yourself.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Jilly.. All the foods I ate before dessert were clean.. it was dessert that killed me! 

*sigh* I don't even want to go to graduation 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, apple
M2: couple handfuls frosted flakes
M3: ham and turkey on 2 slices multigrain toast
M4: bag of apple chips (all fat and carbs ~200)
M5: chicken salad w/ honey mustard, picked a tiny bit of bread, then tried/ate some of 2 desserts, UGH

Meals keep being bad, I can see I already put back on the fat I just lost, so frustrating, yet so hard to get back on track with everything thats going on. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2004)

What does wet member mean???


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

It's Vieope's little joke, he wants to bring back the "adult forum"

I've never even been on it, I'm not an elite member.


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

YOU DO NOT SUCK!!!  You are awesome and we all love you!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

YEAH WHAT SAPPHIRE SAID!! DIDDO!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

No one in here is elite 

Hi Viv how are you?  You should go to graduation... you should be proud of yourself!  I know that I am


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Ty Sapphy and Stacey! 

LOL Premi, I went! 

It's official, I graduated college w/ high honors. 

Meals were bad.. but tomorrow will be much better.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

yay good job!
Please tell me you got a lotta pictures
that you can post of your grad.

Hey PM, im gonna become elite member when i get my first paycheck

well i was but
then like you said adult section was taken away
so now all of the "reason"
is kinda *poof* gone


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

oh
almost forgot

Im glad you are feeling good today
You got sick last night
and you didnt come back b4 i had to go
I hope everything was ok


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on the grad!! 

Im glad you plan to get back on track tomorrow. Just dont beat yourself up anymore. Juts get back on the wagon!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Thanks mycat and Jilly!

I'm upset because every time I start to see progress POOF! I go mess it up and its gone. I was seriously on the verge of tears when I went out, still cranky but not upset. What's wrong with me? Why do I do this shit to myself? Why can't I just make myself happy? Am I retarded?


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the graduation!!!  That is awesome!!!!!!!! 


You are not retarded, just way too hard on yourself!     Shake it off and get back to work!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Sapphy, you're right.  The bad feelings only make me eat more junk food.  Need to stop doing that.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

I feel so much better today after my workout.  I swear, I NEED cardio.  

45 mins cardio
M1: 1/2c oats, ew, BLACK coffee
M2:
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

GO Greeky!!  I am so happy about your graduation!!  I can't wait, 3 terms left!!!!  And I am like you I feel so much better after a good run, which talk to youi later i am heading out


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

high honors?  AWESOME girl!!! Way to go!  

Viv had BLACK coffee??  good work girlie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Thanks mycat and Jilly!
> 
> I'm upset because every time I start to see progress POOF! I go mess it up and its gone. I was seriously on the verge of tears when I went out, still cranky but not upset. What's wrong with me? Why do I do this shit to myself? Why can't I just make myself happy? Am I retarded?




Well here's something for you to think about

Its not gone
the progress is still progress

just think if you wouldnt have done anything
and then you "messed it up"

You would be worse off then

think about it

If you lost a pound during the week
and then go out and part on the weekend and gain it back

Its ok b/c
if you hadnt lost it, then you would be one pounds heavier still


see what i mean?


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2004)

Where you been hiding out girlie?? Everything ok?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Thanks shorty and JenJen! Yeah, now I just need a job!

black coffee is eww!!!! 

I know mycat, if I didn't work out I'd be 300lbs!!!

Jilly I am here honey, I guess everything is cool.  Went the doc's yesterday, I don't have celiac disease which is good, but I forgot to ask her about my dizziness! Then went to the mall, went out to eat twice.  Bought three halter tops, one of those trendy ruffly skirts, and a visor.  Can't edit yesterday's meals so here it is.

M1: 1/2c oats, ew, BLACK coffee
M2: 1 piece multigrain toast (on way to doc's)
M3: chicken salad w/ parmasean and "low cal" pinapple ving. dressing, coffee w. a bit half n half
M4: chicken salad w/ a bit of mango in there and ving dressing. a small no sugar added ff ice cream w/ choc sprinkles and some of my friends regular coconut ice cream (mine was ~175, w/ hers, im guessing 250)
M5: some pineapple at home (fruit at night = bad)

Out at club: Malibu + pineapple (guess ~300) I don't usually drink, but for some reason I was really upset, I didn't wanna dance and I started crying, so I was like, I need a drink.  Then I regretted it cuz my stomach hurt.  

At diner: 2 thick slices wheat toast w/ cinn/sugar to settle stomach (no butter) and coffee w/ 1 creamer

Again, cal's and junk food too high.  I was trying, and everything went downhill.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Today:

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, picked at waffle batter
M2: tuna, salad
M3: 3oz turkey, 1/2 apple, lolli 
M4: 2.5oz turkey, 1/4c oats, picked at waffles (eating because very dizzy and hoping it helps, but its not)
M5: ~6oz pork souvlaki, salad
M6:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2004)

Hi Viv, how are ya honey??  I'm making my rounds to say hello to everyone before we leave tomorrow.

Meals look good today so far!!   Keep it up, the progress comes slowly, but it does come.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Thanks honey, have a safe and fun trip


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2004)

Glad you didnt eat the cheesecake yesterday!!! Steve is ordering pizza for din din....I havent decided If Im going to eat any yet, or just have ground chix. Big decisions!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Pizza would make me sick so I'd stick w/ chix.  

Anybody know how to alleviate dizziness? I'm drinking water and eating and its not helping


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2004)

Thinks its the e & c maybe???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2004)

hi viv
hope you are doing ok


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Sweetie I am not taking EC anymore. 

I am a bit less dizzy now thanks lil bro


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2004)

Oh, I am! I also ate pizza, only 2 pieces!!

Glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2004)

Hey whats up

Tomorrow i gotta work from 2-9pm


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2004)

Didn't eat anything else last night or have any alcohol.  Went dancing w/ my friend, her date, and his friend.  His friend didn't even talk to me much less dance with me bc "he didn't want to lead me on to think that there's any chance of a relationship" give me a fucking break loser, I didn't like him anyway but it was rude that he was dissing me like that all night. 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, sf jello
M2: ~4oz pork souvlaki, apple, tbsp bbq sauce
M3: grande (medium) frappuccino 
M4: 3/4c oats, ew
M5: grilled chix, broccoli

Long Walk w/ friends

M6: chix, broccoli, diet hot choc


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Jilly, hope u enjoyed that pizza!!

Hey lil bro, what kind of job do u have?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 23, 2004)

I work at grocerie store now


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2004)

Can ya pick me up some soy crisps? 

That's cute, I don't even have a job, I'm such a slacker


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> His friend didn't even talk to me much less dance with me bc "he didn't want to lead me on to think that there's any chance of a relationship"


MEN! You are right, what a fucking loser!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 24, 2004)

Yes Jilly, it was very rude.  On the other hand, yesterday my next door neighbor (19yr old) was telling me how hot he thinks I am and how when I walk out of the house his friends make comments about me.  Hey at this point I'll take any ego boost I can get 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, mango
M2: salad w/ "diet honey dijon" a bit of canned fruit, slimfast ice cream bar (110)
M3: uturn protein bar, 3 choc covered mints
M4: baked ham, salad
M5:


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!!! Buffets are my weakness too, especially breakfast bars or Chinese Buffets.   , I try to do good, but I LOVE dessert and at breakfast hell, I love everything!!! Hang in there, your doing fine, everybody slips up hun!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

Frap?? YUMMY! The other day my gf got a chocolate chip(or something like that) frap from Starbucks...I had a sip and it was sooooooo good it was like a milkshake!! I didnt buy anything!


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!

Men are sooo full of themselves....  my GOD!!  Didn't want to lead you on... give me a break!!    

He should be so lucky!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 24, 2004)

Same here ncgirl, I can eat all clean foods but if I slip up it's at dessert time, it sucks!

Jilly, fraps are sooo good.  They shouldve never been invented!

Sapphy I agree, he was an immature jerk but I shouldn't have let it bother me as much as it did. 

It's thunderstorming so hard my house is shaking, and yet I am so angry at my mom I am actually considering leaving.  

Mood: Very, very angry. 

Therapy: Going to switch gears for a bit and focus on self esteem, while checking in on eating.  Right now my eating patterns are changing and I can't seem to figure anything out as to why I am doing what I'm doing.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like you are having a tough day
I hope everything gets well

and what about that 19yr old neighbor?
Is he good looking?

It sounds like he's attracted to you
You might wanna check it out


----------



## greekblondechic (May 24, 2004)

Duude. I don't even date guys my own age much less younger than me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 24, 2004)

? why
I date girls from 2 yrs younger to 4 years older


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Keep smiling Viv!!


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

I agree! that d00d was a TOTAL LOOSER!! you should have started DISSING HIM!!! I would have!!   
your so much better then that girl!!!  

LOL! not even your age?? my ex of 2 years was a year younger then me! but he acted older then me! haha Im a kid at heart


----------



## greekblondechic (May 25, 2004)

It's different for guys to date younger girls.  

Trying to Sapphy! 

Jen that is cute, I guess it's the way I was raised, most greek girls date and marry older guys. 

(Add to yesterday M5: coffee w/ cream, small piece chicken)

M1: 3/4c oats, 3 ew, watermelon
M2: 1/2c oats, chocolate <-upset eating
M3: ham, 1 slice multigrain toast, apple
M4: *My Graduation Dinner Party*
celery and carrots dipped in ranch, chicken salad w/ 2 pineapple rings and honey mustard, glass of wine, fairly large piece of ice cream cake
M5: small piece ham bc I am hungry, 2 choc covered mints


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Hey Viv    You are my age I think, and most guys our age SUCK!!!!  You got to find one who is around 26ish, they are finally getting out of that wild punk ass jerk stage.    Then they are cute and fun.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 25, 2004)

"wild punk ass jerk stage"

????


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

You doing ok????? Im worried about you....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 25, 2004)

I agree but even the 26 yr old's ive met have been the same way.  

I'm fine sweetie, it was my graduation dinner party (see above meals) Miss ya  

And yes, I'm not at my happiest, been fighting w. my mom a lot, and havent been to the gym since FRIDAY.  Tomorrow is weigh in day and career fair, sucks.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 25, 2004)

I can't believe how many days it's been since I worked out. 

Bought a cute tight strapless dress today just bc it was too big on my friend so she told me to try it on, and she said it looked good on me, and ended up wearing it at my party.  For the first time ever, I felt kinda like I "fit in" with my gorgeous cousins.  Now if only I could lose the weight, I'd really fit in *sigh*


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Oh Greeky... please be happy with yourself.  I wish you realized YOU are gorgeous and have a great body.  Stop comparing yourself to other people.  I know that's hard to do, we are bombared every day by "perfect bodies", but look around at REAL people you see everyday, ones that haven't been airbrushed and enhanced, you are by far WAAAAY above average looking.  Most people can only wish they looked like you!!!!

Please please try to be be kinder to yourself...  you deserve it!


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> For the first time ever, I felt kinda like I "fit in" with my gorgeous cousins.  Now if only I could lose the weight, I'd really fit in *sigh*


That pretty harsh if you ask me. Why the hell would losing weight help you fit in? Stop thinking so friggin negative. Stop being so hard on yourself. Stop judging youself soley based on your appearnce....as corny as it sounds, its whats inside that counts.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Sapphy and Jilly, I know I tend to be hard on myself but it's tough to change and I am working on it by going to therapy..   The reason I had said that was bc I have always thought my cousins are so much prettier/thinner/better looking/more popular etc.  

Weight: 156 (Surprising)
Waist: 30.5" (Also surprising) Only 1 more inch to lose to get into my comfort zone 

In the past week I only worked out once, had a large binge, and ate junk food on several occassions since, and I didn't gain weight, I lost it? WTF!? I am so confused, lol.  The weight is coming off without any good efforts on my part, altho I do think if I had been good all week Idve lost another 2lbs or so.  

My therapist is especially interested in what my eating will be today since last week when I saw the scale went down, I had a large binge.  I better not do that this week 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, apple
M2: 1 slice multigrain toast, coffee w/ cream
M3: low carb protein bar, watermelon, 1/4c oats

Workout: Chest, tri's, 30mins cardio

M4: 1/4c oats, chicken, salad
M5: coffee w/ half n half, a few sips of bro's frapp, 3 whites


----------



## greekblondechic (May 26, 2004)

I really need to go to a foot doc.. I had to cut my cardio short again today


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Hi Viv, sorry to hear about your foot.  I think what you need is a good foot massage


----------



## shortstuff (May 26, 2004)

Hey mycat!  sorry I totally am not tryinhg to diss you, i didn't ignore your post just haven't been around    You do have to admit that so many guys between 21-26,27, are totally into just playing around I mean I have met some great guys that are my age (22) and inbetween.  I am just being funny    trying to maybe cheer Viv up.

Viv!!!  I hate hearing all this sadness, do I need to send a nakled man over to your house?????????


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)

Premi, I need more than a foot massage hon but you are more than welcome to come give me one 

LoL @ shorty, thanks girly, I dont like the negativity either, I just wanna be happy and healthy, but it's tough with the constant aggravation I get from my mom and then getting down on myself for not being perfect and so on.  

You can send that naked man over but I don't know what I'd do with him  Maybe he can teach me


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)

M1: 3/4c oats, 5 ew, watermelon, small piece chocolate 
M2: 1 slice mltigrn toast, ham, 1/2 apple
M3: 3/4coats, handful cereal, ew

Workout: legs, 30mins cardio (wasnt even gonna go, trying to rest my feet and not aggravate the arch pain, but my mom is seriously upsetting and angering me, I had to get out of the house) 

M4: 1/2c oats, steak (not much), dandelion greens
M5: coffee w/ 1/2 a creamer lol, diet hot choc, a few bites steak


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey mycat!  sorry I totally am not tryinhg to diss you, i didn't ignore your post just haven't been around    You do have to admit that so many guys between 21-26,27, are totally into just playing around I mean I have met some great guys that are my age (22) and inbetween.  I am just being funny    trying to maybe cheer Viv up.
> 
> Viv!!!  I hate hearing all this sadness, do I need to send a nakled man over to your house?????????



its ok shortie 
I've been working and doing stuff this week, cuz it was last week of school
so i havent been around either

I agree with you
Most guys any age are jerks plain and simple
i'll be the first to tell you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Thanks Sapphy and Jilly, I know I tend to be hard on myself but it's tough to change and I am working on it by going to therapy..   The reason I had said that was bc I have always thought my cousins are so much prettier/thinner/better looking/more popular etc.
> 
> Weight: 156 (Surprising)
> ...



haha
the same thing happened to me
I changed evewrything up a few weeks ago, started eating better, working out more intense, etc
and i lost a few pounds
but then this week i didnt workout but once
and i ate crap a couple times per day for like 3 days (like i said last week of school)

and i lost as much weight this week as i did the 2 weeks b4 this


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Congrats on the weight loss..and the slimming waist.. WooHoo!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

Greeky-  I totally hear you on the mother thing.  This is why I am going to have over 40K in student loans because after I moved away then came home, my mother and I almost killed each other and our relationship was so bad that it was for our best that I moved out.  If you ever want to talk shoot me a PM hun   

  Pam


----------



## greekblondechic (May 28, 2004)

Wow, this new board is so confusing and where's quick reply...

Isnt that weird mycat?

Thanks Stacey!! 

Shortstuff thanks for the offer hon, sorry about ur mom

M1: 3/4c oats, apple
M2: lamb chop, salad, mango
M3: some cereal, 3/4c oats, small nectarine, sf ff pudding, sf ff ICE CREAM
M4: lamb chop, salad (I think)
M5: coffee w/ half n half, a few mints

All I wanna do is eat junk food, I look bloated/fat and I feel shitty!
Not even sure I remembered everything I ate today so far!


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Send the junk food my way Greekie!  I'll store it for later.  

Try and have a good holiday this weekend.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 28, 2004)

hey greekie
whats up i just got home

suckiest workday...ever


----------



## greekblondechic (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Jodie, you should have it, it's not doing me any good eating it.

Sorry mycat 

I am upset again today.  I have been spending too much time around pretty people, in clubs and on websites, and on TV.  It's depressing.  I've always wanted to look like them and fit in with them.  Even when I was watching that MTV show Prom Date, I got upset cuz I wasn't attractive in high school and my prom sucked, and how I wish I was always good looking and how I don't have all the great memories those people have etc etc.  Yeah, I'm pathetic.   But I have to vent anyway.  

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, a few cherries
M2: ice cream, tuna, lettuce, ice cream, apple (yeah I know it's bad)
M3: 3/4c oats, more ice cream, a few cherries
M4: 1/4c oats, picking at choc chip waffles
M5:


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Aww sweets your not pathetic girl. You really shouldnt compare yourself to others though. Rather then looking at those, focus on you and all your postive things going on in your life, graduating, etc. What you have accomplished with your own goals. We are all unique and no matter how hard we may try to be like someone else, in some way we will always be differnt. You are a very smart and beautiful woman Viv. Dont let the media get to you on what is seen as the "ideal" look, etc. Its just nonsense. Live up to _your_ standards, not what others potray. and don't spend time dwelling on bad memories. I too have a *ton, *and while I have learned from most, I find that spending too much effortless thinking about them just makes me in a icky mood. Think of what you want to work towards in the present moment. I believe in you chickie! Head up! Turn off the b00b-tube, throw out the ice cream and think happy thoughts!  Go in your room.. shut the door, turn on some groovy tunes and dance and think *I AM BEAUTIFUL*  sounds silly but that'll get you in a good mood!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Jen, you're right that I shouldn't waste my time thinking about the past! I should only focus on the present and the future.  I just wish I didn't get down on myself this way and eat and gain weight. 

Ugh, my mom is talking about me saying I "can't control myself" 

Yeah well, thats what binge eating disorder is mom!!!!!!!!!!! 

Damnit now I'm upset and crying.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 29, 2004)

I am tired of typing the same shit over and over again, and you guys are probably all tired of it too, I think I will probably start a new private journal so I am not such a pain in the ass anymore


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

You are not a pain Greekie.   Nowhere close to that chickie!


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2004)

Throw the icecream out please


----------



## david (May 29, 2004)

Hello Stranger!

Sorry I have been only able to post once or twice in a blue moon on IM.com mind you, my own Florida board!  I wish I could make it disappear!   

Anyhoo, keep your chin up high for me and remember, "Love yourself first, keep working at your goals because the only way to go is UP!!"  STAY POSITIVE!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

You think about them and yourself too much

I mean, when im somewhere like that
and all these hot babes, and handsome guys with much better bodies or w/e

I dont give a damn
I never even pay attention to the guys

I focus all on the ladies


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2004)

You doin ok sunshine? Shoot me a pm if you wanna chat. I had a horrible 'diet' day yesterday-pizza, a few cookies, gummy 5cent candies from 7-11, and pretzles with diet yogurt-feel like crap today, so I guess I can relate. Now I just need to get back on track today-Im calling yesterday my cheat day.  Off to do cardio and chest, have a super day girlie, and take care of yourself!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

Hey Greeky how you holding up???  Honey I miss you online here.  I was hoping to see you post something today.  Honey seriously if you need to talk, talk ot me, trust me I am feeling everything you do so trust I feel for you.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 31, 2004)

Keep positive viv.  THings can only get better.  Look at the hell i went through and Basically did it all alone becuae my freinds totally bailed on me, but you know what it made me a stronger person and showed me who my true freinds really are.  To put in a nut shell i wiped out all my neurotranmsitters from all the stimulents and nutrient deficeincy.  Why I was an emotional wreck past 6 months.  I went through anxiety/ stress then into depression from the with drawl, but today it starts a new day and what a glorious one it will be.  Time to pull our selves out of this rot and start looking forward to a new life.  So what if I have to stay on testosterone rest of my life. its not such a bad thing LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (May 31, 2004)

You know, every now and then I get so upset and I feel like withdrawing and keeping to myself because I feel like I am the biggest pain in the ass here, but you guys always draw me back, and it's really sweet of ya's.  I do appreciate it that you all care, it means a lot to me (I mean this, not tryin to sound cliche) 

Jodie, you are so on target and such a great example of the awesome changes that can be made in a short period of time.

Jilly, I miss my twin who is barely ever online anymore  Did you ever get your computer fixed????????

David, *big hugs* my friend is STILL yelling at me for not getting her a south beach shirt lol

Mycat, u are a funny lil bro! 

Shorty thats really sweet hon, when you werent around for a while I was askin david where you went hehe 

Shawn, we should hang out sometime hon, we both need hugs and I know how hard things have been for you lately and Im glad you FINALLY know whats wrong with you.  I only wish to see you happy and healthy again.  I will be getting my ass to a ND/holistic doc or one of those Wilsons thyroid doc's eventually.  Just wish I didn't have any of those issues standing in my way.. It's good I'm not takin any ephedrine anymore, I really should get off the caffiene too.  

Yesterday's diet was clean, sorta underate but it helps make up for the day before's binging.  Also 45mins cardio and some dancing at night.  Like no guys approached me, and I felt so fat/ugly, yuck.  I didn't think I looked that good last night, so I'm not sure if guys didn't approach me cuz I didn't look good, or cuz I wasn't acting confident.  Was way too f'n packed at the club, and hardly any cute guys either.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Babe you need to be confident, no matter what you look like, which I know you look amazing, you are no whre overweight and obese like 48-50% of this country, and you at least know what you need to do which is a step above so many people.  BE CONFIDENT!!  That is the most attractive thing about a person.  That will help with men, jobs, family, everything!  Also with your mom, have you ever taken her out, the two of you for coffee or dinner or something where yout wo can talk, and only you two and you can tell her how she makes you feel and what is going on with you?  I found that is what helped me with my mom.  She is the reason/one of them/ that I am like I am, with being so concerned with my weight, my looks, how thin I am and all that.  When I told her this it really hit her what was going on.  Now we have a much better relationship and maybe that could help???     Babe serisouly if you want I can PM you my number, always feel free to email me, casue I feel like we are kindred, as much as I seem like I am together on here, there is so much I fight with on a daily basis just to keep myself going.  This is why I do so many things so that I rarely have down time so I don't think about what I hate about myself, especially my weight!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Greekie...I wish at times I could just have other foods.  I see a big eatting feast coming on th 13th.    No food will be safe.

I wish I had answers for you with the eatting problems and such, but I don't.  I'm not much help in that dept.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 31, 2004)

Thanks shorty and its so cool talking to you on AIM!!

It's ok Jodie just keep bein you thats good enough for me! 

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, apple, coffee w/ silk, fudgesicle
M2: 1 slice multigrain toast, tuna, salad, strawberry popsicle
M3: 1/2c oats, ew, 1 fudgesicle, 1 strb popsicle (goin crazy w these) a bunch ff pringles (10-15, didnt count)
M4: oneway bar, bunch of sf candies
M5: too much chicken, small piece corn, bite of toast


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

hey sissy
whats up?

Im just hanging out....ttyl


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2004)

Hey hunny buns!!! I am still around I just cant really play much when Im at work + Ive been real busy trying to get things ready for my vac. I hope you are ok. Pm If you like-I dont know how much I can help, Ive been going down hill for the last week. I sware my friggin body and diet is like a rollercoaster ride, up and down, up and down. I can relate when you say you dont want to be a pest, cause that how I feel some times complaining and shit. Gotta run, will chat later sweets. Just take care of youself. *hugs*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks shorty and its so cool talking to you on AIM!!



thanks a lot...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

now im really not talking to you


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

MyCat you are too funny, but i think I just found my diet twin and body double, well plus 4"    She is a cool chickie huh??    Hey greeky i hope that stuff I sent you helps, as of now I am back on track on with that plan, so hey baby you are now my workout/diet buddy    So do it with me chickie, lets kick ass together!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 31, 2004)

lil bro i like talkin to you too but today was my first time talking to shorty on AIM, thats why I said that! 

Jilly *big hugs* I know, stupid rollercoaster.. i hate rollercoasters!!!! 

Heyy shorty  I didnt look at it too much but I did get it, thanks girl!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> lil bro i like talkin to you too but today was my first time talking to shorty on AIM, thats why I said that!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

yea well, you still never said ne thing to me first time you aim'd me...

why isnt there a smilie
showing you

Taking a chainsaw
and cutting your head off...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> MyCat you are too funny, but i think I just found my diet twin and body double, well plus 4"  QUOTE]
> 
> Im still looking for my soul (diet soul that is) mate


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2004)

Whats aim??


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

aol instant messenger


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2004)

I wanna instant message you girls! Tomorrow. Im off to sleep. If someone could pm me 'how to aim', thatd be great! Night night ladies!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 1, 2004)

its easy
just donwload aim
from aol.com


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Good mornng my dear


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, thanks mycat, Jilly you should get AIM too and hopefully soon you can play more!

Hey shorty, good afternoon!

Well, yesterday was a high cal but not so bad day til.... I was having some major stomach pains last night which I tried to calm w/ starchy carbs and it turned into a binge.. *sigh* chips, crackers, cereal, etc.

Today:

45mins cardio
M1: 3/4c oats, ew
M2: broiled blotted chix, salad, 10 cherries, 50 cal fudgesicle
M3: 1/2c oats, some ew, 4 cherries

workout: shoulders, 35mins cardio

M4: roast pork, broccoli  
M5: 1/4c oats, ew, fudgesicle, bunch of cherries, a few reisins, a good size piece of chocolate (was trying to um.. trigger my lactose intolerance.. cant explain further..)


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Viv I hope your tummy feels better, try some pepto that always helps me.  Otherwise rest my dear don't push it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Can't rest hon, gotta make up for yesterday's SHIT eating.  Tummy feels ok, I took some med's waiting for them to kick in.

I can't do pepto, once in 5th grade I puked up Pepto all over the sidewalk in front of school, and I have steered clear ever since..


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Well that sucks.  I understand.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

aww hope that your tummy gets feeling better Viv!  dont overdue it if you dont feel better!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't worry sweeties.. if I don't feel right, I will leave early! 

BTW Anybody know how to get the smell of garlic off your hands?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

yupp, get some lemon juice and rinse under that. 
or else wash your hands with toothpaste- the fluroide will remove the smell  
my daddy taught me those!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks JenJen, I will try those! 

My roast pork came out yummy 

I went to the gym twice, and I saw the BB I went out w. 2 yrs ago BOTH times.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2004)

umm we had pork stuffed with sausage feta cheese and sun dried tomatoes, mmmmmmmmmmmm  oh and cheesecake  ohh!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi there hottie!

I am sorta depressed tonight, got my period.  Blah and I miss my boyfriend.  He is at school now.  I skipped the gym cause I just couldn't deal with the crowd tonight.   
I think I will just hit the hay and hope to feel all beter in the am!  Night!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry you dont feel well sweetie! *BIG HUGS* 

sawheet ya got any of that cheesecake leftover for me and Sapphy? She's upset and the Miss Universe pageant is starting to upset me as well.


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey my cardio queen!!! I luuuuv sf fudgsicles, except last week I tried a different brand, that didnt agree with my stomach, probably the 'fake sugar'! The worst thing about them is Its hard to stop at 1


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey twinny twin twin, check out my funny pic in the open chat thread in IM we got..

Yea damn those fudgesicles mmm!! Feel guiltfree but it adds up!!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sorry you dont feel well sweetie! *BIG HUGS*
> 
> sawheet ya got any of that cheesecake leftover for me and Sapphy? She's upset and the Miss Universe pageant is starting to upset me as well.


 
Ya me and the guys "at the firehouse" saved some for ya, but you never came by!!  were having carrot cake friday, ill reserve a couple seats at the table!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 2, 2004)

hey greek blonde babe
Hope you had a nice day


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Morning my dear


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Sawheet I'm not crazy about carrot cake so I'll wait til cheesecake day rolls around again 

Hey lil bro *huggles* I got a sore throat   

Hey shorty good morning dear! How's no splenda going??

Yesterday: Weight 160  Waist 31" 
I know I'm bloated but DAMN!

Lets see how much I can remember

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, cherries, piece of watermelon, 1/2 mango
M2: pork, salad, 2 reisins, popsicle, apple
M3: coffee w/ cream, ew
M4: chicken, salad, pieces of mango, peach ving. dressing, vanilla vodka w/ diet coke
M5: a bit of cereal and oatmeal, a few crackers, popsicle, reisin (was tryin to sooth my sore throat bc it feels better while eating, wish i had honey)

Today:

M1: 3/4c oats, 4 ew 1 yolk, apple
M2:
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## Jill (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey sis! I havent stepped on the scale for a week, Im afraid to!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Awww Jilly! My therapist and the book say you have to weigh yourself weekly so that is not too often, but you are also not avoiding reality.  Truth is, if I was weighing myself weekly before, I may not have let myself put on so much fat! But if you have been good and are just worried about BC weight, then maybe you shouldn't.  I dunno honey its a tough call, bc I know it's important to weigh regularly, however I know how weighing can also ruin your mood for the day and even cause binging (For me that can happen if my weight is up down or the same..weird!)


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Beauty!!

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling great!!!  Have you ever tried taking echinacea?  Dont sweat the scale Hun....  You are gorgeous!!  It should say THAT when you step on it!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Babe you need to be confident, no matter what you look like, which I know you look amazing, you are no whre overweight and obese like 48-50% of this country, and you at least know what you need to do which is a step above so many people. BE CONFIDENT!! That is the most attractive thing about a person. That will help with men, jobs, family, everything! Also with your mom, have you ever taken her out, the two of you for coffee or dinner or something where yout wo can talk, and only you two and you can tell her how she makes you feel and what is going on with you? I found that is what helped me with my mom. She is the reason/one of them/ that I am like I am, with being so concerned with my weight, my looks, how thin I am and all that. When I told her this it really hit her what was going on. Now we have a much better relationship and maybe that could help???   Babe serisouly if you want I can PM you my number, always feel free to email me, casue I feel like we are kindred, as much as I seem like I am together on here, there is so much I fight with on a daily basis just to keep myself going. This is why I do so many things so that I rarely have down time so I don't think about what I hate about myself, especially my weight!!!


Great Post here Shorty!! I totally feel the same way you and Greeky do..and I struggle daily with the same things as you two. It's very hard to stay positive & Confident..I Want to be there..but I'm not.. And I think it's partly my Mom's fault also. Just like you said Pam. 

Anyway..just wanted you two to know that I'm here for you. Both! I have AIM also!!!!!  

Hugs to you Greeky!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh Greeky-- I know I'm a little late in posting this--just haven't been around the board a bunch.. 
You are not a pain at all.. I felt like you also--that I need to keep to myself and not be a whiney baby on the board..but I needed to get my complaining out. Ugggg.. 

I hold A LOT in about weight issues/eating issues/and just damn life that sometimes we need to just let it out. Ya Know?!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

greeky--have a great friday!!! Take care of yourself--you rock honey!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey my dear!!    All this is just more motivation for you to kick ass and get things turned around for the postive.  I lvoe yah sweets and PM me or AIM me or whatever if you need to talk.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 4, 2004)

thanks stacey thats so weird, i never thought u were annoying! 

shorty hon i def need motivation.. i cant stop eating  whats wrong w. me? boredom i guess..


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2004)

NOTHING is wrong with you , NOTHING   your just human!!!   relax enjoy life and do not worry so much about how you think other ppl see you.  You know your hot, so go with it!!!! Love yourself first, then love other ppl and other things,  ok....


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2004)

Hon, I have totally 'fallen' off the horse this week. It seems like Im getting fatter each day. I plan to read the Dr.Phil book while on holidays. My gf has made a HUGE  connection with it, shes pretty much in the same boat as us. Take care of yourself hon!

***hugs***


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

I missed the conversation

but what i gathered was that my sista was feeling that she was annoying? or something like that




That's not a good attitude!

Everyone Knows im the worst, most annoying brat
on the forum
so cheer up!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

Greeky, Jilly I love you alla nd whatever I can do for either of you for motivation let me know and I will do it.  You guys are both so wonderful and I want to make sure you know you both are never annoying and talk to me or whoever onhere and I know that we all want to help.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

You didnt mention my name shortstuff


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

hey mycat If you need motivation, support or just want someone to give you a kiss I can do that.     those are for you    have a good night


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Awww I'm sorry Jilly.. hope you are enjoying cuba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks shorty, I didn't know you were so friendly til our recent chat hehe  

Mycat, you can bother us anytime, you're such a cutie! 

Sawheet that is so hard but I am working on it!!!!! (and no, I don't think I'm hot)

Yesterday, overate early in the day and hardly ate anything later, then I had two drinks when I went out dancing and had sooo much fun.. I'm thinking maybe I should let myself drink more often?? I dunno.. but the first drink made me dizzy cuz I hadnt really eaten beforehand, and I danced my ass off. Some jerk asked me to get a room with him, yeah right LOSER! haha!

M1: 3/4c oats, yogurt, bunch of cherries and blueberries, tiny bite of waffle
M2: tuna, salad, 1/4c oats
M3: 2 yogurts, 1/4c oats, 1/2box sf ff pudding
M4: a lot of shrimpies in oil and garlic, salad, a bite of waffle


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey sexy-  hey i wish i could be more friendly but i need 30 hours in a day to do that    I was driving for like 4 hours yesterday and then went out to dinner til wayyyyyyy too late and came home and crashed I am sooooooo tired still.  Well enough about me, hun youa re awesome and everything will workout I promise!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks sweetheart! That is an awful long drive, I'm glad you made it home safe!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

No I didn't drive that far for dinner but I had to go into downtown twice, which in traffic is like 45min - hour to go 10 miles, then Costco then some more errands then my mom's car bettery died so I had to help that, then we went to dinner    SOOOOOOO man I put like 50 miles on my car or more yesterday


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Last time my car battery died.. it was late at night.. in an empty parking lot.. went to put the radio on and it wouldn't turn on! Luckily, his cousins came to jump start my car.. and I know what you're thinking.. we were just kissing 

I need somebody to make out with


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Me too, ok lets make out


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

lmfao!!!!!! You'd probably be a better kisser than most guys too, damn slobberers! 

altho the last guy i kissed, damn he was a good kisser, i wish he called me


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

STUPID MEN!!!  Too bad we kinda need them


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Greeky! Thanks for the sweet words in my journal  You know, I know how it feels to feel like crap and gain weight and all of that, and there are so many better ways to live than to be uncomfortable in your skin. You can do this sweety, I know you can!! Don't let the food control you, there is NOTHING wrong with you, it's all in your mind  Trust me honey, I've been there.

Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

I know right shorty! Damn them!

Thanks Jenny! I gotta start sayin that to myself like 50 times a day or something til it sinks in.  I can do it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

I am too sick to go workout. I think I will be stuck at home all day - shucks!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2004)

Aww, I hope you feel better.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

Get better hun     sending goo dvibes your way.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks monstar and shortybabe. I have been eating all day basically, not extremely high cals tho I don't think, not binging either.  Just bored as all hell and plus eating makes me feel better.  I can't stand being sick.  No energy, dizzy as hell too, cold, Blah. Not gonna bother posting meals, I can barely remember.


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

How are ya, Viv??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

See above david.  I am missin that florida sunshine.


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh wow!  Sorry to hear about that Vivian!  You can still always call me you know.  I have fallen off myself and now battling as well because of my extra job that I am doing.  I'm out til' 4 am etc. but hopefully this will lessen as I willl be done stomping all the venues out etc.  Then, most of it  can be done via phone calls and email's!

Anyway, Viv, just relax and don't go overboard and try to do what you can~ when you can.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

binge on cocoa puffs


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2004)

am I to late for the make out session with the very beautifull sexy Greeky and the outragously sexy Shortstuff!!!   huh huh am I to late to see the two hottest women of Im kiss!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Viv!  Are u feeling better?  I hate being sick too, just relax though.  You can get back on the wagon when you are 100%!   

 No cocoa puffs!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks Sapphy and Ncgirl, the sun is shining today and I'm starting to feel better 

Yes Sawheet you missed it


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

What's up?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey SF, not much, went out for lunch w/ my friend, and now I'm home looking for something to do.  Should hit the gym............ but I don't have much energy


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, sit down and have a relaxing afternoon. I can be there in 5 hours or so if you want company. I'm an excellent foot massager.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Sure come on by.. I havent had a good massage in... well actually I don't think I've ever had one.. They usually either hurt or don't do anything for me.. If I am really tense, I can't stand to be touched.  Wish I had a jacuzzi to go relax in...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey SF, not much, went out for lunch w/ my friend, and now I'm home looking for something to do. Should hit the gym............ but I don't have much energy


I have no energy either but we gotta do what we gotta do.  Hit the gym and you'll feel better.

If I can't have cocoa puffs you can't have cocoa puffs....deal?  It isn't fair to me .

hang in there.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm using the excuse "I think I have PMS"


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2004)

No excuses


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sure come on by.. I havent had a good massage in... well actually I don't think I've ever had one.. They usually either hurt or don't do anything for me.. If I am really tense, I can't stand to be touched. Wish I had a jacuzzi to go relax in...


That is a shame,wish I could help you out there


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

I know.  I can't figure out why I fuck up so damn often when I really want to look good and be lean and have nice abs.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 7, 2004)

Don't worry about it. Worrying about it will just cause you to get down. And the only time you wanna get down is when you're on the dance floor.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. Worrying about it will just cause you to get down. And the only time you wanna get down is when you're on the dance floor.


Amen! I haven't been to the gym since Thurs, but at least the 3 hours of dancing Friday night covers the past few days.

LOVE dancing.  I think the reason I ever mess up is because I feel down in the first place, and then of course it makes me feel more down, it's a bad cycle.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm using the excuse "I think I have PMS"


PMS is always a good excuse for chocolate!      Am I right Greeky???

I think you should let SF give you a good massage.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Exactly Sapphy! 

Yeah, I'd take SF over chocolate anyday.. I mean a massage from SF..


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

VIV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  How are you doing????????  I have missed talking to yah today, it has been the day from hell followed by another one tomorrow.  UGH!!!!  I want to be graduated!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Exactly Sapphy!
> 
> Yeah, I'd take SF over chocolate anyday.. I mean a massage from SF..


Sure you do!!!     SF is quite a cutie pie!  

How are you today you beautiful blonde goddess?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Beautiful Blonde Goddess.. I liek that


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2004)

How's the binging coming along? I have splurged a few times but I think I am really improving.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Beautiful Blonde Goddess.. I liek that


Thank you..  I do too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2004)

hey girl whats up?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Just popping in to say Hello Greeky!! I hope your doing okay--and girl stay away from the cocoa puffs..they look pretty on that box..but not on our hips

You can do it girl!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning Viv    Hope your feeling better today! Throw the cocoa puffs away (my weakness is the Reese Puffs though  )!!  So darn good!! Have you ever though of doing a low carb diet and then refeed every four or so days?  That way on your refeed you could still have things like the cereal, breads, FF brownies, FF ice cream and stuff like that.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey hun been thinking about you.  How are you doing over there????  You feel better finally???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2004)

viv i know your here
come post something

a hi
any hello's...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 9, 2004)

Shorty I am doin ok how are ya? 

Sapphy, you're the redhead bombshell!

Hope you are feelin better Stacey!!!

Monstar, I still binge sometimes, mostly when I am unhappy! Gotta think happy thoughts!!!

Ncgirl, I don't think I'd do well on any kind of carb restriction cycle.

I'm here lil bro... 

Ok update: going to the beach, which always makes me very self conscious 

Got an interview w/ a staffing agency for this job they want me for (don't know anything about it, but it's something)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No excuses


exactly ... Greeky ... you seem to know what you want.  Now you have to do what needs to be done to make the change.  Can I get an amen?? 

Stop with the negative thoughts and let's get this done.  You've seen the changes that some lovely IM ladies here have made so let's get this done missy.


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2004)

Hon I miss you! Hope you are doing ok. GET THE DR PHILL BOOK! Am really making some connections. Talk to ya soon sweets. Take care of yourself!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Shorty I am doin ok how are ya?
> 
> Sapphy, you're the redhead bombshell!
> 
> ...


oh how nice i wasnt mentioned
ho hum....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

YOUR the "lil bro".  Im the one who wasnt mentioned


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey sexy how you doing????  Guess what I am done with school till the 22nd     that is for you hottie Viv.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Greeky-- Have FUN at the beach!! And Good Luck on your job interview!!!  
I'm thinking of ya!!!!

Hey JILL: WHICH DR.PHIL Book Do you have??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 10, 2004)

Binging is usually related to a hormonal imbalnce with in your endocrine system.  9 times out of 10 it is related to rise of cortisol or estrogen levels can trigger you crave certain foods.  I discovered this by acident when I had one of my clients run a 24 hour estrogen test by salvia and found out her estrogen spikes at night time.  THis was addressed by slight nutrition alterations. Acne is caused by also having a possible thyroid or estrogen/ progesterone imbalance as well.  i am going to drs to day and I have a strong case for hypothyroidism which ws induced by prolong caloire restiricitoni caffine, ephederine, too many cruciferous veggies, iodine deficientcy as well.  THis lead to constipation and then to candida forming in intestines.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

oh wow great post HANS!!! Keep us updated. ( I have a thyroid problem as well-the one where you gain)


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

Good luck with your interview GBG!!!  (greek Blond Goddess)
Redhead bombshell, I like that!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 10, 2004)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Binging is usually related to a hormonal imbalnce with in your endocrine system. 9 times out of 10 it is related to rise of cortisol or estrogen levels can trigger you crave certain foods. I discovered this by acident when I had one of my clients run a 24 hour estrogen test by salvia and found out her estrogen spikes at night time. THis was addressed by slight nutrition alterations. Acne is caused by also having a possible thyroid or estrogen/ progesterone imbalance as well. i am going to drs to day and I have a strong case for hypothyroidism which ws induced by prolong caloire restiricitoni caffine, ephederine, too many cruciferous veggies, iodine deficientcy as well. THis lead to constipation and then to candida forming in intestines.


So, if you know that your cravings are worse at night how should you adjust your diet?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing Andrea!! Thats when I get the munchies--every damn night!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

Do you have cravings when you're hungry, or just for no reason at all?

 If you're actually hungry, I would adjust your diet so the bulk of your calorie intake is later in the day. If you're craving just because, that's something else entirely.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Binging is usually related to a hormonal imbalnce with in your endocrine system. 9 times out of 10 it is related to rise of cortisol or estrogen levels can trigger you crave certain foods. I discovered this by acident when I had one of my clients run a 24 hour estrogen test by salvia and found out her estrogen spikes at night time. THis was addressed by slight nutrition alterations. Acne is caused by also having a possible thyroid or estrogen/ progesterone imbalance as well. i am going to drs to day and I have a strong case for hypothyroidism which ws induced by prolong caloire restiricitoni caffine, ephederine, too many cruciferous veggies, iodine deficientcy as well. THis lead to constipation and then to candida forming in intestines.


HAN - I'm not being judgemental, critical or rude in anyway as I have no issues with people using. But don't you think that some of these issues you've been dealing with may have come from the steroid use and the problems you've had with steroids that I've read you were using?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> YOUR the "lil bro". Im the one who wasnt mentioned


oooh

i didnt see that part....


BTW i was talking to viv on AIM

she is very tired, and must stay up really late doing Job stuffs

so thats why she hasnt posted....in case anyone wanted to know


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Sowwy Premi 

Woohoo shorty, enjoy that time off girl!!

Thanks Stacey! The beach was fun, and my interview went well.  I interviewed w/ a staffing agency, it's a job doing HR, she thinks I will get it, we'll soon see...

Hi Han, I left u a message today hon, did ya get it?

Thanks Sapphy or should I say, RHB Redhead bombshell!

I was wondering the same thing ncgirl..

SF, my cravings vary, I am still binging but I can usually tell why.  

Jodi I wonder that too sometimes

Oh btw thanks lil bro for updating them, I ended up falling asleep on the couch and coming back just now to finish up and I didn't wanna leave everyone hanging but thanks 

Diet = sucks.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey greeky!! I'm glad your interview went good! Good Luck!

Have a good day


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Stacey! You too sweetie!

Today was supposed to be my *goal date* SIGH

Weight 162
Waist 31" 

Up 4lbs, down 1/2 inch in waist. Kinda upset, kinda just numb, probably from all the food. Oh well, all you can do is start fresh right?

M1: 3/4c oats, ew, 2 - 25 cal popsicles
M2: deli turkey, salad, coffee w/ 1%
M3: sf popsicle, 1/4c oats, apple
M4:
M5:


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

Just start fresh honey- No Negative Thinking!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

I know Stacey, I am my worst enemy.  I wonder if my downfall is related to not having been to therapy in a couple weeks.  I mean, I wasn't really making progress in understanding myself yet, but I think I was starting to get better w/ the binging and stuff.  

If Jenny can do it, so can I!  Thanks Jenny for providing a positive example of overcoming binging (BTW I bet you are enjoying greece!!!!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Just want to refer anyone who stops in here to check my Leaner or Fatter thread in diet and nutrition (prob shoulda put it in training) I am so confused!

I look leaner yet fatter at the same time! WHAT GIVES!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

GBG!!!  I will go check out your other thread!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

You can do it girlie!!!!    I'll go check your other thread.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks ladies.  I am sipping my diet pepsi, so far so good today.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

Me TOO!  Caffeine free diet pepsi!!   

I love your avi...  we get to see your pretty face!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow, you are beautiful...  I like the new avi


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 12, 2004)

I hate my mother

Add to yesterday

M4: chicken ceasar salad
M5: chicken ceasar salad, coffee w h/h

Today
M1: 3/4c oats, ew, piece of waffle, choc chips, apple
M2: burger, salad, 2 fudgesicles
M3: coffee w cream, low carb yogurt
M4: chicken on a stick (maybe 3oz)
M5: sf yogurt

Thank you sapphy and premi


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 12, 2004)

i hope you feel better about things

and hope your mom quits bitchin'


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 13, 2004)

Ever consider NHE? 

The reason I like it so much is because twice a week you can binge, so to speak, on all of the low-fat foods.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

thanks lil bro

monstar i dont know what NHE stands for, but I am looking for STABILIZATION, I dont want to binge at all. It sounds like a cycling plan which is not right for me.

Went dancing last night, had a great time, and my eating was pretty good yay. Glad I was able to clean it up and burn some calories too. Aunt Flo came today, almost a week early, but in a way it's a relief (no more PMS) and also explains somewhat why my weight is so high. Hopefully by next weighing will be down again.

Today:

M1: 3/4c oats, sf yogurt, fudgesicle, coffee w/ milk
M2: sf yogurt, fudgesicle
M3: chicken, salad
M4: another yogurt, chicken, salad, light ranch, sliced almonds on salad, sf ice cream and some of bro's reg ice cream, coffee w. h/h
M5: a few pieces pork souvlaki, salad, 2 honey puffs


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 13, 2004)

NHE is natural hormonal enhancement. It's a book by Rob Faigin. I personally don't really know about it, but from what I understand it's another low carb concept type diet. I personally think that going with stabilization is an awesome plan for you. Balance and consistency is the key in life and I think you have the right attitude.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks aggie! I am even trying to not worry about not being where I want now that it is SUMMER, and just trying to look at the long term.  So what if I don't look great this summer, I have many more summers!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

Approx calories for the day come in @ 1600, surprisingly low.  I wonder if I forgot something


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 13, 2004)

power to the monkeys


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Greeky!!  

How was your weekend???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 14, 2004)

Monkeys? haha

My weekend was ok sapphy how about yours?

Add to yesterday: lollipop!

Today:
M1: 3/4c oats, sf yogurt
M2: chicken, fudgesicle
M3: chicken salad, low cal pineapple vingagrette
M4: sf ff ice cream w/ sprinkles (~200) coffee w. milk
M5: salmon, bite hamburger, beet greens, salad, tad oil, bite of cheese puff, 1 "swoop" chocolate
M6: coffee w/ h/h, few sips of frapp, sf yogurt, several handfuls chex mix  
add: fudgesicle and another taste of nutella


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning hun how are you doing???    Sorry wasn't around this weekend was enjoying the time with my hottie


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 14, 2004)

It's ok honey buns, I am doin alright, saw an old friend today it was nice.  We went to lunch and shopping at the mall, and we got ice cream.  I tried on this real cute white halter dress, but I didn't buy it altho I may go back for it later.  He was drooling


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

Whats a swoop dear???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 14, 2004)

http://www.hersheysswoops.com/

I only had ONE! and I'll admit, a taste of nutella


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

Those look super yummy! Glad we dont have em here!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Monkeys? haha
> 
> My weekend was ok sapphy how about yours?


My weekend was good.  I got drunk Friday night and fell off my bed,   I have bruises!    I am such a lightweight... I felt  on Saturday but went to a surprise party for my brother in law anyway.  Sunday was sorta quiet.. but nice, just hung out with my nephews and Chris.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning Viv!! Those swoop thingies are good!    Glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Greeky!!  How are ya today?
I have never tried the swoops things---are they good??  They look yummy!

Have a great day


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Viv glad you had a good weekend   I did too     So what is on the plate for today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 15, 2004)

Hugs and kisses to my girls Jilly Sapphy Stacey Shorty and Ncgirl 

Tryn to remember todays foods:

M1: 1/2c oat bran, sf yogurt, tsp nutella
M2: coffee w/ milk, coffee w/ h/h, coffee w/ milk, diner mints 
M3: chicken ceasar salad
M4: sf yogurt, apple, tsp nutella, fudgesicle
M5: 3/4c oats, sf yogurt, tsp nutella, fudgesicle


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 15, 2004)

No  or  for poor little SF?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> My weekend was good. I got drunk Friday night and fell off my bed,  I have bruises!  I am such a lightweight... I felt  on Saturday but went to a surprise party for my brother in law anyway. Sunday was sorta quiet.. but nice, just hung out with my nephews and Chris.


haha i did that last night

except that i just fell on the ground while i was standing up!

that sucked
but im ok now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 15, 2004)

oh sissa
I apologize if i said anything offensive to you last night

I wasnt exactly myself...


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> M4:  tsp nutella, fudgesicle
> M5: tsp nutella, fudgesicle


    Just watchin out for ya


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning hottie!! What's nutella?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> haha i did that last night
> 
> except that i just fell on the ground while i was standing up!
> 
> ...


I cant believe I fell off the bed.  I have a egg on my elbow from hitting the dresser.    I bruise like a peach too...


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

I wasn't trying to be rude in my post above, just trying to help you out. (I hope you are not mad) If I had nutella in my house Id be in some *serious* trouble!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 16, 2004)

Everything is looking good, keep up the hard work. And I can completely see what you're saying about wanting stabilization, and I think it's a good thing. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

How can you say you get no love, I eat you all the time SF!  

Jilly, the fudgesicles are ok bc they are no sugar added, but the nutella is not!!!!!!! And nah I aint mad at ya sweetie  

Ncgirl nutella is chocolate hazelnut spread, VERY fattening, 100cals per TBSP!!!!!!!! Sapphy hope u r ok hon, last time I fell off my bed I cracked my collarbone (I was real young)

Last night pissed me off so bad, I got stepped on w/ a stilleto, was *limping* afterwards. Burned w/ cigarrettes a few times..one of the times the ashes didn't even fall off they stayed there burning me and the guy was like OMG I am so sorry and wiped them off, I was so pissed I gave him this look and he's like "u hate me now.." Kept gettin pushed around too cuz it was too crowded... and I got approached by some guys but nobody I wanted to stay with (except for one who disappeared) .. and so my friends had guys and I was alll alone  But at least I got to do some dancing = cardio! I feel like I haven't been to the gym in forever but I am trying to get some activity in the forms of dancing, work, going for walks. 

MMMMM NUTELLA   

Today: Weight: 156 (down 6lbs from last week! Thank goodness i'm back to *normal*)
Wont measure waist, TOO bloated! 

M1: 1/2c oat bran, sf yogurt, tbsp nutella, coffee w/ milk
M2: tuna, salad
M3: big SF ice cream
M4: chicken salad w sliced almonds and light ranch
M5: small frozen yogurt, sf yogurt.

not mad atcha lil bro! *hug*

monstar, i figure this: every time i tried to lose weight in the past never happened quickly only slowly and i wasnt binging. i am better off eating a few lil bad things here and there than binging BIGTIME cuz thats what really packs on the pounds. It's not like I am preparing for competition so I should be ok. just gotta accept that i wont be one of those 12 week amazing transformation people. I have my whole life ahead of me to be fit, I can take my time and make it last!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

> sf yogurt


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> i figure this: every time i tried to lose weight in the past never happened quickly only slowly and i wasnt binging. i am better off eating a few lil bad things here and there than binging BIGTIME cuz thats what really packs on the pounds. It's not like I am preparing for competition so I should be ok. just gotta accept that i wont be one of those 12 week amazing transformation people. I have my whole life ahead of me to be fit, I can take my time and make it last!


Im totally with ya darlin. Great post


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh greeky that sounds like the most intelligent and realistic post!!!  I am glad things are clear to you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I cant believe I fell off the bed. I have a egg on my elbow from hitting the dresser.  I bruise like a peach too...


Well i turned out no bruises

But as least you fell off a bed

I FELL OFF MY FEET!
LOL

and my friend was just dancing like 15 feet away, pretty far

but i kept screaming at him "Dont fall on me! dont fall on me! watch out!"


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 16, 2004)

Viv- that post was great!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok, I am gonna be honest and whiny and type what I am thinking.

Why can't I look like Sapphy my God!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey honey--sending hugs to you!!  Great post above!! Your one smart chick! Oh and that Nutella sounds Sinful!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Ah.. the joys of the club.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok, I am gonna be honest and whiny and type what I am thinking.
> 
> Why can't I look like Sapphy my God!!!!!


ARE YOU CRAZY???????  OUT OF YOUR MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I looked like YOU Honey!!!  You are strikingly beautiful!!!!  I can't believe YOU want to look like ayone else....   , go look in a mirror... yup that's YOU, the hot blonde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ARE YOU CRAZY??????? OUT OF YOUR MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I looked like YOU Honey!!! You are strikingly beautiful!!!! I can't believe YOU want to look like ayone else....  , go look in a mirror... yup that's YOU, the hot blonde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i couldnt agree more!

she will never have good self-esteem

*sighs*


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Maybe we can beat it into her!!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Catfight!    MCP and I will be refs.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

Lol
Only rules are as follow
1. Must fight nakid
2. Must use pillows


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

If i see anyone putting clothes back on!
They are disqualified!

and....and...

You.... ok
i got nothin


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

I am not crazy sapph u look great and 99.9% of women would kill to look like you.  

Meals today were..interesting.   

Had a lil shoppin spree, only spent about $80 on underwear.. hey its the victorias secret annual sale! I got such cute stuff! I can't find a pic online tho  

There was this mother and daughter buying stuff, their total was like $434  Both of them cute and petite, and as they were leaving the mom turns to me and says "I used to work for a modeling agency and I just wanted to tell you that you are very pretty" Between the cute new lingerie and the compliment, that made my night!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 17, 2004)

Lol
You get one compliment from some lady you dont know
and it makes your night

but here i am telling you the same thing EVERYDAY pretty much

and you dont even crack a smile! *sigh*


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

Greeky ... you have a body type you'd be happy with and only YOU have the power to change that.  As Dr.Phil would say "Give yourself permission to change ... "  

I stated this the first time you logged onto IM .. you're IM's Greek Goddess.  You have natural beauty - period.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Greeky I am the same as you--it takes a total stranger to wake me up and realize I'm pretty--haha!! I'm so happy that the woman gave you that compliment ~ That would have made my night toooo!! THANKS ALSO For reminding me about the Victoria Secret sale- I have to go there on Saturday!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2004)

A lady at the coffee shop asked if she could touch my beautiful hair!  I let her


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am not crazy sapph u look great and 99.9% of women would kill to look like you.
> 
> Meals today were..interesting.
> 
> ...


I will say thank you very much for the compliment!!!  NOW you have to accept MY compliment too!!  Beautiful woman!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 17, 2004)

im starting to wonder
if she will ever believe us....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> A lady at the coffee shop asked if she could touch my beautiful hair! I let her


I think I want to touch your beautiful hair.


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Jill DOES have really nice hair!    I know I'm weird, but these are the kinds of things I notice.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Jill has gorgeous hair!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Greeky Hows your part-time job going?? Where is it at?

Hope your having a great day


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Greeky! I'm back from Greece, but I wanna go baaaaack!!  I love Greece and the people there, I just love it!
I hope you're doing good! and I agree with the IM crew, you definately are beautiful


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks all so much, sorry I wont indiv. address right now, bad headache but pls know it means so much to see comments from all of u, trust me

meals have been ok, not great but not that bad, the worst thing was a container of ff cool whip i finished in 2 days (cant buy that stuff!) 

my part time job goin ok, but between that and going out, i havent been to the gym, always tired, blah


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Beauty!  

Hope you feel good and your headache is GONE!!!!!!!  Get outside and enjoy the great weather!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks beautiful! I went to bed around 1:30-2am and I woke up at 7:30! WTF my body is used to getting 5-6hrs of sleep I guess! But luckily I fell back asleep and got a decent amount.. which I haven't been sleeping well at all the past few weeks.. Headache is better but still lingering a tad, and sneezing, I think it's allergies! I just hope I don't keep sneezing and coughing at work! Yuck work on Father's Day in a diner.. talk about busy! What sucks most is they usually make me stay at the cash register..when I really want to walk around and burn calories!

Ok.. now, on Friday I wore this dress. And the one woman I work with said you have a nice body but be careful to not gain anymore weight. I was pretty upset and I couldn't stop thinking about it, and she doesn't even realize what she said bothered me. I don't think she was trying to be mean, she is probably just blunt.. but still hurt my feelings. Was I overreacting?  

Today:

M1: 1/2c oat bran, ew, fudgesicle
M2: 2 pork chops, salad
M3: coffee w/ milk, lotsa mints (<cant eat while im working  )
M4: chicken ceasar salad
M5: coffee w/ milk, sf yogurt, 2 popsicles, 2 swoops, a lot of watermelon


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey hun.  Ignore that lady, she is just being a poop.  People sometimes talk before thinking and I think she did that


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

I dont think you overreacted at all, its very hurtful when people comment on your weight if its a sensitive issue.
One day, a few weeks back I had a huge binge-the next day I was very bloated-my pants could barely do up. Someone I knew asked me if I was PREGNANT- Yes, pregnant. I responded, NO, WHY???? They said someone had told them, when i knew he was just covering up cause he fucked up. I wanted to crawl under a rock and hide, I was seriously crying. Now Thats hurtful.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Yeah. I'm sorry to hear that Jilly. *huggles*   Last night I was at a diner w. my friends and this guy kept looking over at us..  I thought he might be checking me out.  Then later on he was looking and he says something like "you're nothing, you're fat" dunno who it was directed to but he was looking at me. (I was bloated..) People are so mean!

I am tired as hell, and I just got tons more hours at work (almost full time now) so I am afraid I will not have as much time to work out as I wanted.  Hopefully I can pull off goin to the gym beforehand on my 11-9 days, and try to go on my other days too.  I won't be online as much, so I'm not sure if I will keep posting my meals, I'll try.  I need to find a way to get some protein in there and not have 5-6 hour intervals between meals only filled by sugary mints and coffee w/ milk.  I was thinking possibly smuggling a protein bar in my purse to eat in the bathroom, or maybe small amounts of dried fruit and nuts.  Any suggestions? 

Wish my clothes fit  now that I have to work more, I have to worry about picking out an outfit all the time and so much of my stuff doesn't look good on me.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jun 20, 2004)

WTF?!   A guy said that to you?  He a f'in idiot.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

that bastard couldnt have been talking about you!
mutha fucka pisses me off....



Yea i understand your sleep problem

Even though i go to bed at 11 or later
I still wake up at 7-8 something

I hope your feeling ok


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 20, 2004)

Hmm do you have a break at work? If you working over 6 hours, it's required by law that you have to have two 15 min. breaks and a 30 min. lunch. Even if you don't work 6 hours, you are still entitled to one or two breaks, depending on the amount of hours you work that day....at least that's the law in Cali. I'm not sure about New Jersey. 

Working out beforehand on your 11-9 days is also a good idea. When I worked, I workout out at 4:30 AM everyday. Insane, but I knew that I would be too tired after work to do so. I also would cook my food on the weekends and pack it in tupperware.

Here's an idea too. You can have coffee while working correct? Why don't you just bring in one of those big travel mugs that people usually put coffee in and instead have a protein shake mixed up.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

well where i work

You can only get one 15 minute in 7 hours a lot of the time x.x


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 20, 2004)

Hmm.....one 15 min. break in 7 hours.....not sure about Texas either, but that doesn't sound legal to me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2004)

:\ 
well its something lol

how ya been s1ut?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 20, 2004)

I prefer Aggie, and things have been better, but thanks for asking. How are you?


----------



## dalila (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey there Greek-girl,

I am new here, and I read your journal coz I thought your avatar pic was really pretty, really, really nice, and was hoping to get loads of good tips from you actually, then I read your comments, and can't believe you have so little confidence in your own looks that it just takes a total stranger to bring you down! Please don't even spare a fleeting thought on them!

When I was overweight and women said cruel things like " Oh, are you pergnant?" I'd promptly reply " No, I am not, are you?"   And when an occasional idiot would say I was fat, I'd say " And sadly, I am gonna lose the weight but you'll never get the brains!" Witty/nasty comebacks to rude people made me feel good about myself so much so that their comments would go unnoticed!

cheers!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Greeky, I doubt that guy was talking about you, how could he be  If he did he was on drugs, cause you're a hottie  That was a mean thing of your coworker to say, maybe she's actually did try to put you down. Some people do that to make themselves feel better, nasty but true. 

Have a wonderful Monday


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

When someone is insulting you, Ive came to realize its all about them-Their self esteem issues. *Always*


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm sorry to hear that Jilly. *huggles*  Last night I was at a diner w. my friends and this guy kept looking over at us.. I thought he might be checking me out. Then later on he was looking and he says something like "you're nothing, you're fat" dunno who it was directed to but he was looking at me. (I was bloated..) People are so mean!


Well, he's a cruel, insensitive Jack-ass if he intended that comment for you.  F*ck him- he's nothing!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jun 21, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Well, he's a cruel, insensitive Jack-ass if he intended that comment for you. F*ck him- he's nothing!!!


Amen!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm sorry to hear that Jilly. *huggles*  Last night I was at a diner w. my friends and this guy kept looking over at us.. I thought he might be checking me out. Then later on he was looking and he says something like "you're nothing, you're fat" dunno who it was directed to but he was looking at me. (I was bloated..) People are so mean!
> 
> I am tired as hell, and I just got tons more hours at work (almost full time now) so I am afraid I will not have as much time to work out as I wanted. Hopefully I can pull off goin to the gym beforehand on my 11-9 days, and try to go on my other days too. I won't be online as much, so I'm not sure if I will keep posting my meals, I'll try. I need to find a way to get some protein in there and not have 5-6 hour intervals between meals only filled by sugary mints and coffee w/ milk. I was thinking possibly smuggling a protein bar in my purse to eat in the bathroom, or maybe small amounts of dried fruit and nuts. Any suggestions?
> 
> Wish my clothes fit  now that I have to work more, I have to worry about picking out an outfit all the time and so much of my stuff doesn't look good on me.


NO WAY HE was talking to you... maybe he was talking to one of the peeps he was with...  and STILL checking you out!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

protein shakes are a good idea ... 
I wouldn't let work slow down any workouts plan you may have Greeky.  And I can only imagine that such comments would make you sad/mad .. but now use those as fuel to get you going in the direction you want.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks don don, a lot of people are rude to me and I can't understand why.  I am not even really overweight...

Lil Bro, I am ok but really tired how are you?

Aggie, I think my best bet will be a protein bar stashed in the purse to eat in the bathroom (can't bring a coffee cup to a diner.. will look wrong!)

Ty so much dalila, that is quite a compliment! I wish I could say I think more like you, but unfortunately I am highly sensitive.  I do notice tho, when I am sad or depressed my wit gets sharp as a razor (dulls down when I am happy tho) BTW You are beautiful too! Gorgeous!

Jenny, TY, I think u and Jilly are right.  People who put others down are always doing it to mask their low self esteem even if they come across as cocky/overly confident.  

David, u r right! What a dope!

That's a possibilty I never thought of Sapphy.. anyway the point is, I have to THINK that way regardless of what the truth is.. Reality is all about perception!

NT, I definately want to get my butt back in the gym! Just so tired I might wait for a couple more days, hate working 11-9. Yuck.

I honestly wish I was going through the same epiphany Jilly is going through.  I want to be in that place, happy and making progress.  My ship wants to sail! *sigh* But it's not like I can *force* that to happen.

M1: 1/2c oat bran, ew
M2: coffee w/ milk, mints, chicken on 1.5 slices wheat toast, sf jello, tad whipped cream
M3: coffee w/ milk, mints ( A LOT )
M4: chicken, salad, honey mustard, coffee w/ milk and mints
M5: 2 sf creamsicles


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I honestly wish I was going through the same epiphany Jilly is going through. I want to be in that place, happy and making progress. My ship wants to sail! *sigh* But it's not like I can *force* that to happen.


You can *force* things to happen. When you are ready, only then. You have to want to.

BTW coffe and mints as meals?? Smarten up chickie you know better than that!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Morning Viv   I hope your having a good day so far!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is my hello too.   .


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You can *force* things to happen. When you are ready, only then. You have to want to.
> 
> BTW coffe and mints as meals?? Smarten up chickie you know better than that!!!


listen to Miss Jill


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

Morning Viv!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

Morning VIV


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd say good morning to ya's but I am goin to bed in a couple minutes so good evening! love u all for thinking of me!  

M1: 1/2c oat bran, 3 slices turkey, coffee w/ milk
M2: 1/2 oneway bar
M3: chicken salad, ff ranch, sf jello whipped cream
M4: 1/2 oneway bar, mints, coffee w/ milk (was good all day, cracked around 6pm)
M5: chicken salad, honey mustard, sf ice cream bar (130) and sf popsicle (45)

overall, not so bad I don't think.  I am not eating *too* much these days, main problem is the sugary mints.  oh I had a few cough drops too (cough like a maniac at work)

tomorrow i am finally getting my ass to the gym! 

i gotta get that dr phil book to bring to the beach thursday (my day off) IT BETTER BE NICE OUT! update again tomorrow night if I get the chance! have a great day everyone! good night! muahz!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 22, 2004)

Cant wait for tomorrow night then 

Hope you have good day tomorrow 

Ttyl sis


----------



## dalila (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Greeky, thanks for the compliments, but I don't look like that anymore  cut off all my hair, colored it black, and did a huge tattoo of an angel on my lower back, I look like a boy now!!  

Have a great day on the beach! I envy you tho, the air is so terrible this week in KL the haze from Indonesia is killing us.... no swimming this weekend!


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey sweetie!

Sorry I missed your call.  I was in rehersal and we went to edit the DVD!!!    I'll try back soon!  Thanks for calling and no I didn't an won't ever forget about you especially when we perform in NJ/NY/CT !!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

hey lil bro 

aww that sucks about the air dalila i hope it clears soon!

david! its ok! i understand.. that would be great to see u come up here! 

Yesterday: 

35mins cardio (about damn time i did some cardio!)

M1: 1/2c oat bran, 2/3 yogurt
M2: coffee w/ milk (NO MINTS YAY! I forgot my protein bar at home  )
M3: chicken salad, dressing on the side
M4: same as M2
M5: same as M3 and more coffee w/ milk
M6: mini binge: 1 and 1/3 yogurt, 2 sf ice cream bars, 3 popsicles, 1/2 choc chip pancake (I think this was due to kinda undereating during the day, as well as being really, really tired)

Today:
Weight: 154  I'm surprised about this
Waist: 31.5  must be bloating from last night's binge.

M1: 1/2c oat bran, yogurt, sf ice cream bar, 3 or 4 popsicles
M2: tuna, salad, sf ice cream w/ sprinkles, 1/4 c oat bran, small nectarine 
M3: these need to be low, ive been eating too much all day!
M4:
M5:


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

Greeky ... coffee and milk isn't a meal


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

That's about my only option.. and I figure milk is well balanced fat carbs and protein, no?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2004)

Viv, hi honey -- sorry I've been MIA again.....work is so freakin' busy, but good.   I agree with NT (love the new av by the way CousON)....coffee and milk is no meal!!  It's okay w/ your M1 (breakfast), but not as a meal/alone.

How is everything else in your life?   Are you feeling okay?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

Greeky ... I'm having a hard time imaging that coffee is your only option for a meal.  Do you not get a _coffee/i] break?  Could you eat something at a coffee break?  What kind of hours do you work?_


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Bring some mini bags of trail mix as small meals, or even protein powder and mix it with water, that takes like 10 seconds. Or mini bags of fiber one. Or protein bars-hell the possibilities are endless! ALL Better than coffee!! Do I have to tell you to smarten up again????  
Have a wonderful day sunshine!


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh ya, have you started the book let??? Let me know, ill point out some really good pages


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> M2: coffee w/ milk (NO MINTS YAY! *I forgot my protein bar at home*  )


I don't get real breaks.. Somebody always has to be on the floor seating and taking cash.  The bosses are usually elsewhere, so I am often out there alone if it's not busy.  Milk is better than nothing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

Fitgirl, dont worry hon. I am doin ok, better now that I am not home 24/7, except now I am tired all the time.  I am definatelty eating less these days.. which is really good, but I need to watch out for nights when I come home from work tired! I can see how that can be a real problem if I'm not careful.  

NT, Let's just say I am kinda not on any books 

Jilly, I was thinking of that too! Thanks for all the ideas.  They have boxes of all bran I think I might take one lol, afraid to ask tho.  

I still have to get the book, I dunno if I should buy or just borrow.. what pages are good?


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Buy it. Then you can highlight in it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Viv!! Are you waitressing?  If so, I know the feeling- use to waitress in HS  after school and we really didn't get "breaks,"  just had to eat when we had time and what was available- so I was usually chugging coffee just to keep me going! It's can get hectic!


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

Where you been darlin??? Ive been missin you around here. Come back soon, k??? 

Reminder from Jill: No more mints and coffee, eat real food!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 25, 2004)

I am a hostess ncgirl, but it's similar.. I can't be sitting there when there's people I need to attend to.  

I miss u too Jillian, I am happy you miss me too (I didn't want to be the only one lol)  I am gonna do my best.. but I think as long as I stay away from the mints I should be ok!  I went out to another diner w. a friend and didn't have any mints when i left!!! 

Yesterday I can't edit: ended up being really bad, eating tons of no sugar added ice cream.  Then went to gym and did chest/tri's and 30min cardio, so at least that helped somewhat.  Meals after that were tuna w/ salad, 1/2 c oats and chicken w/ salad and ceasar dressing on the side and coffee w/ half n half, I'm glad I was able to clean it up and it's good I went out so I couldn't binge (and went to bed when I got home cuz it was late) Otherwise the binging mightve continued.

Today:
M1: reduced carb granola bar, 1/2c oats, coffee w/ milk, sf creamsicle
M2: tuna, salad, couple slices turkey, measured out 1/2c NSA (no sugar added) ice cream w sprinkles (not going to have any more!) 
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

What is the no sugar icecream sweetened with? Does it upset your tummy? Just cause it doesnt have 'sugar', it still has carbs and fat Im sure, atleat you are measuring it out.  Im glad you didnt continuing binging last night, Im almost at 2 weeks NO binging. Yay me. Havent even really craved crap.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 26, 2004)

Rest of yesterday:

M3: sf creamsicle, small bag soy crisps
M4: coffee w/ milk, chicken salad w honey mustard and ff ranch, jello w/ whipd cream
M5: 2 more coffee's w milk 

still doing good on the no mints!

Today:

M1: 3/4c oats, tbsp lite syrup, lc yogurt, sf creamsicle, coffee w/ milk
M2: egg whites w/ 1 yolk, 1 slice multig toast, 1/2c nsa ice cream w/ sprinkles
M3: medium bag soy crisps, 2 sf fudgesicles, apple (i wanna eat nonstop!)
M4:
M5:

Jillian it upsets my tummy if i eat too much of it, it has splenda and sugar alcohols (<-the problem) 

Congrats on not binging sweetheart


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi sunshine!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey lil bro

Hey twinnie twin twin  Hate being home all day, all I wanna do is eat!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 26, 2004)

hey...


----------



## dalila (Jun 29, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey lil bro
> 
> Hey twinnie twin twin  Hate being home all day, all I wanna do is eat!!!


Hi Greeky  , why don't you go out for a walk or window shopping, or something of sorts to keep you occupied? Whenever I feel like eating and it's not the time to eat, I get up and start cleaning my apartment! So my house is alwasy spotless!!   That's how often the cravings kick in! But as long as I've got something to do, I am safe!


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

??????


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm tired Jilly.  My eating has it's good and bad days.  Lot of fighting w/ parents.  I need a change.  I am tired. *sigh*


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm tired Jilly. My eating has it's good and bad days. Lot of fighting w/ parents. I need a change. I am tired. *sigh*


Honestly, I think you really need to try and move out of home and set some space for yourself.  I think you will feel a lot better.


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2004)

Pm me anytime darlin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 1, 2004)

I know P funk, u are right. 

Thanks Jilly!

Todays weight: 156 (due to water from binging!) I am soo bloated!

They cut my work hours.. that place sucks.  The other day this lady told me I look like I'm in my late 20's early 30's


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!

How ya been Sugar?  I been a busy busy girl, pretty good though!  Getting pysched to move with my sweetie to our new place.    NOT psyched about the mortgage payment though..   

Hey Viv... can I give a little suggestion?  Try to stay away from processed food..  try to stick to more clean protein, chicken breasts, tuna, AND more veggies!!!  Oats are good carbs.. how about some Fiber One cereal for breakfast?  You seem to be craving SUGARY foods... if you can avoid them all together I think your taste for them will disappear.  I feel all that fake sugary stuff only makes me want MORE sugar.  

Revised Meals

Breakfast-  Fiber 1 cereal or oatmeal with skim milk and protein powder
fresh berries 

Meal 2- egg whites/mixed with brown rice (yummy)

Meal 3
chicken breast / steamed mixed veggies
small yam or brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
grilled fish or chicken
veggies


JUST MHO!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 1, 2004)

I think you're right hon.. eating sugar free ice cream has me wanting mooooorrrreeeee.  Wish my mom would listen to me and stop buyin the damn stuff.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

You can control what you eat, even if it is in the house. Currently Steve has vanilla icecream, these really yummy granola bars (full of sugar) almonds, and roatsed peanuts. The thought of eating the stuff hasnt even really crossed my mind, just because I want to achieve my goals. Ive also had the same bag of rice cakes in the house for like 3 weeks, have only had like 3. Like Sappy said, try to stick with clean, less processed foods-and lotsa veggies! I luv veggies more than I have ever in my life right now!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Greeky!! You can do this honey! I know you can!

You know theres a LOT of junk in my house- it's all Matt's and I just have to ignore it!!! On sundays I allow myself maybe 3-4 bites of his tortilla chips. But that is all. I like looking and feeling healthy. Like it says in Jill's quote-- "NOTHING TASTE AS GOOD AS LOOKING GOOD FEELS"  

Smile sweetie!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 1, 2004)

HeyGreeky how have you been,  love that new avatar by the way, you look superhot!!!!  keep it up see you in florida one day!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

Morning Viv!

Guess what I ate soy crisps yesterday (post wo as an excuse  )!   

Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi hun, how ya been feelin??? ANy big plan for the long weekend? 

Are you going to start postiing your meals again soon? I find that really helps we stay focused.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 2, 2004)

I have decided to stop allowing myself to have no sugar added ice cream. It only causes problems. I dunno, maybe I'll have it once a week. We'll see.

Jilly there is other junk in my house too, but only certain things end up being problems to me.. like before it was cereal now it's ice cream.. I had a whole bunch of broccoli last night and boy was I hurting!  I can't digest the good veggies.. and lettuce gets boring  

Stacey u r right..and I am trying to now think of food as a fuel source not a source of enjoyment. 

Thanks sawheet.. I could use the vacation!

Sapphy.. I eat soy crisps all the time... are they bad?

No big plans for the weekend Jilly, I'm not sure what I'm doing but I do know I want to avoid going down to the shore cuz it will be ridiculously packed. Since you asked, I will post my meals.. Last night i hung out w/ a friend and we were talking a lot.. so now my eyes hurt from crying! He even made a comment about my clothes not fitting (he wasnt trying to be mean even tho it seems it out of context) 

M1: 1/2c oat bran w/ lite syrup, lc yogurt
M2: coffee w/ milk, tuna, salad, most of an apple
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 2, 2004)

I am going to start a new journal. but I want to wait til I am in a better mood, so I dont start off on the wrong step.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have decided to stop allowing myself to have no sugar added ice cream. It only causes problems. I dunno, maybe I'll have it once a week. We'll see.
> 
> Jilly there is other junk in my house too, but only certain things end up being problems to me.. like before it was cereal now it's ice cream.. I had a whole bunch of broccoli last night and boy was I hurting!  I can't digest the good veggies.. and lettuce gets boring
> 
> ...


 





He said what!!! what an  A hole!!!!,  I think you are awesome!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

I agrees with Sawheet!  You are awesome!

No soy crisps arent' "bad", but I do try to avoid anything like that except after a workout.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

hi vivian...
I hope you are feeling better now


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks sawheet and sapphy! 

lil bro i am feeling somewhat better, except im really snappy/cranky (prob PMS again)

yesterday was clean.. 

went to gym did a quick leg workout and 35 min cardio
M3: 1/2c oat bran, lc yogurt
M4: mini uturn bar, coffee w/ milk
M5: chicken salad w/ balsamic SKIPPED the dressing!  sf jello w some whipped cream 
Problem: 2 more iced coffees w/ milk when i was watchin a movie at my friends house
Good thing: they had NSA ice cream.. i had about a tsp or two.. then i was like. no its not worth it and i didnt eat any more  im happy bout that


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

I want to try the new frozen coffees from Dairy Queen, but they have like 600 cals each!! Thats like 1/2 my cals for the day! I would get the french vanilla flavor if I did get one.

Good job on a clean day yesterday! NO MORE ICECREAM.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks baby girl! Frozen coffees = the devil. I drink french vanilla iced coffees from dunkin donuts.. yum!


----------

